# Amplificador 100W con Darlington



## Quercus

Aquí les pongo los datos de un amplificador con Darlington, que seguro, más de uno conoce.
He dado algunas vueltas con el buscador del foro por si ya estaba posteado y no lo he visto. Si lo estuviese con PCB, me trasladare a ese hilo y posteare mi versión.

Venia en una revista de Resistor del año 2006 con su correspondiente errata… ya saben… ya esta corregida, le di un montón de vueltas, incluso compre los componentes, pero no me decidí a montarlo… me dijeron que lo utilizaban para subwoofer auto amplificado y al final lo vi en Velleman que parece ser, quien lo utiliza para SUB.
Después de tanta vuelta e indecisión, este último dato me empujo a hacerlo, pensé, como los materiales estaban… ¿Por qué no…? Para SUB vale y si no me gusta _“alguien cercano lo agradecerá… “_
Como el diseño es bastante fácil de realizar, componentes muy corrientes y hasta protección, decidí hacerle un PCB sin la fuente (si hay buenas vibraciones a lo mejor hago otro con la fuente) salió bastante compacto, mide 7,74 x 4,86cm.
70Wrms a 8Ω
100Wrms a 4Ω
Distortion 0.02% 1 KHz/10W
Damping factor 800
Respuesta de frecuencia de 3Hz a 200KHz

Sensibilidad 0,6Vrms
Señal ruido 115dB
*El amplificador 100 Watts Darlington versión 1.0 funciona sin inconvenientes*

Archivos 100w Darlington.pdf

Simulación Multisim 11 gentileza de Diego German : Amplificador Darlington.rar






Ver el archivo adjunto 77672




Ver el archivo adjunto 77119




*Versión 2.0 del Darlington con el Bias mejorado **para disminuir su distorsión a solo 0,009 % THD*





Ver el archivo adjunto 84776





Ver el archivo adjunto 84805





Ver el archivo adjunto 85477 
100W Darlington 2.0 Archivos.pdf


*Versión del Darlington llevado a Sziklai 1.0*





Ver el archivo adjunto 77438





Ver el archivo adjunto 78006 

Amplificador 100W Darlington Sziklai. Archivos.pdf

Simulación Multisim 11 : Amplificador Sziklai.zip


*Versión del Sziklai 2.0 con el Bias mejorado*





Ver el archivo adjunto 85489
100W Sziklai rev.2 Archivos.pdf

Simulación Multisim 11 de la mejora del Bias : Amplificador Sziklai-VBE.zip

*Para mayores detalles leer el resto del hilo *

Saludos

.


----------



## Diego German

muy  bueno quercus ...  habrá como alimentarlo con mas tension ?

saludos...


----------



## Quercus

Gracias Diego, mucho mas no seria conveniente los Darlington aguantan hasta 100v. Como mucho le pondría sobre +-45/47 muy bien refrigerado y solo para 8Ω. Con esa tensión creo que  daría los 100W a 8Ω
Lo que si veo es que al ser un PCB pequeño se podría colocar en puente sin abultar mucho. 
Saludos


----------



## hanton

una consulta y crees que andaria bien con los transistores de los aiwa antiguos lo fn1016 y fp1016 creo que son darlington aunque no encuentro su data pero creo que son similares a 2sb1587


----------



## Diego German

Hola quercus mira simule el circuito en multisim y se comporta muy bien  con +-45Vdc 101Watts con 0.033% de distorcion

Me gusto mucho este circuito  voy a ver si lo armo con un par  de FN1016 y FP1016 que pude rescatar de un equipo de sonido. 

te adjunto la simulacion por si te interesa revisar 





hanton mira aca esta la hoja de datos para este darlington FN/FP esta con otro nombre para comercializarlo pero es el mismo 

saludos...


----------



## hanton

entonces si son los mismos espectacular tengo varias potencias de equipos antiguos para recuperar esos transistores pero en realidad se podría sacar un poco mas de potencia con un pareja de transistores de estos ya que dice soportar 160 volts?? siempre dude en estos equipos cuando decían 180 watts por canal
saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Diego German dijo:


> Hola quercus mira simule el circuito en multisim y se comporta muy bien con +-45Vdc 101Watts con 0.033% de distorcion
> 
> Me gusto mucho este circuito  voy a ver si lo armo con un par de FN1016 y FP1016 que pude rescatar de un equipo de sonido.
> 
> te adjunto la simulacion por si te interesa revisar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hanton mira aca esta la hoja de datos para este darlington FN/FP esta con otro nombre para comercializarlo pero es el mismo
> 
> saludos...


 


 2SB1587 ---> PC *75* W (Tc=25°C) van a tener que poner varios . . . .


----------



## Quercus

Estoy esperando placa de fibra, para otro amplificador y hacer todas a un tiempo. 
  Para que vallan opinando, ahí va la que, si no observo ninguna mejora o errata, será el amplificador  definitivo.
  Saludos


----------



## guarod

quercus10 dijo:


> Estoy esperando placa de fibra, para otro amplificador y hacer todas a un tiempo.
> Para que vallan opinando, ahí va la que, si no observo ninguna mejora o errata, será el amplificador  definitivo.
> Saludos




seran buenos los darlinton que usan los aiwa... originales


----------



## Quercus

Basandome en la hoja de datos que son los datos que ha puesto DOSMETROS, como minimo habria que poner dos parejas, pero hay que probar, pues el circuito interno tampoco es igual.

Saludos


----------



## Diego German

Hola quercus se ve muy bien ese PCB yo tambien estoy haciendo uno propio con borneras 
Como cuanta potencia crees que se le podria sacar con un trafo que rectificados me da +-55 y usando los FN/FP solo uno por rama ?

saludos...


----------



## Quercus

Si comparamos los datos de los dos, a groso modo: 
  El que quieres utilizar maneja el 80% de corriente que maneja el TIP
   Y es capaz de disipar el 60% del TIP
  Así que yo no intentaría sacarle más de 50/60W teniendo mucho cuidado con el volumen que le aplicas y cambiaria los BC639/40 por otros de 120V con el resto de caracteristicas parecidas.
  Esto como sabrás, no te asegura que todo vaya bien, pero cuando es un hobby uno se divierte probando con las debidas precauciones, que está todo caro y difícil de encontrar.
  Saludos


----------



## Diego German

Gracias quercus 
Entonces voy a tratar de hacer todo como dices  utilizare los 2N5551/5401  en reemplazo  a ver como se comporta.

saludos..


----------



## DOSMETROS

*Quercus* , estuve jugando con la simulación que subió *Diego German* (gracias Diego ) y me llamó la atención la linearidad desde los 8-10 hz hasta los 25 kHz , en un circuito verdaderamente sencillo-elemental  

Como soy más amigo de las salidas Sziklai en cuanto a la estabilidad térmica , ya estoy simulándolo , me faltaría tocarle el VBE y la protección , después lo subo  La distorsión es levemente superior , de 0,024 sube a 0,039.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Quercus ¿ ha de estar algún componente ( transistor o diodos ) en contacto térmico con los transistores finales para evitar embalamientos ¿. Parece que por el diseño de la PCB así lo has dispuesto para el BC.
Un abrazo


----------



## Quercus

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Quercus* , estuve jugando con la simulación que subió *Diego German* (gracias Diego ) y me llamó la atención la linearidad desde los 8-10 hz hasta los 25 kHz , en un circuito verdaderamente sencillo-elemental
> 
> Como soy más amigo de las salidas Sziklai en cuanto a la estabilidad térmica , ya estoy simulándolo , me faltaría tocarle el VBE y la protección , después lo subo  La distorsión es levemente superior , de 0,024 sube a 0,039.


Pues si la modificación lo merece se la implementamos, a este o a la siguiente versión por comparar.


Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Quercus ¿ ha de estar algún componente ( transistor o diodos ) en contacto térmico con los transistores finales para evitar embalamientos ¿. Parece que por el diseño de la PCB así lo has dispuesto para el BC.
> Un abrazo


Efectivamente Juan Carlos, el BC547 que hay entre los Darlington tiene que hacer contacto térmico con el radiador.
Saludos


----------



## Diego German

Hola bueno aqui posteo mi versión de PCB  de este amplificador    el de quercus es inmejorable pero a mi me gusta hacerlos a mi mismo como parte de este hobby  y con borneras   aun falta darle unos retoques para que quede mejor.

Dosme dale esperamos ver esa mejora 


saludos...


----------



## Quercus

Diego German dijo:


> Hola bueno aqui posteo mi versión de PCB  de este amplificador    el de quercus es inmejorable pero a mi me gusta hacerlos a mi mismo como parte de este hobby  y con borneras   aun falta darle unos retoques para que quede mejor.
> 
> Dosme dale esperamos ver esa mejora
> 
> 
> saludos...


Muy buen PCB Diego, me encanta tu actitud de querer hacerlos por ti mismo. Ese "virus" tambien corre por mis venas...
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Aqui les dejo la versión del Sziklai , la única cuestión del por que lo hice , es para que los excitadores no queden obligadamente pegados al disipador tomando sol  , se entiende 

Diego le tocó un poco la ganancia y se lo dejé , me parece adecuado  , yo a éste le acomodé un poco el multiplicador VBE y retoqué un poco la protección anticortos.

En cuanto a las plaquetas , no me gustan las borneras , pueden aflojarse y dar falsos contactos (ruidos)  , prefiero los cables soldados directamente , tampoco me gusta que estén las salidas , entradas y alimentación tan juntas. Alimentación y parlantes del lado de los transistores o aun costado del lado de la potencia , y la entrada lo más cerca del 1º transistor 

No es crítica Diego , es mi experiencia y gusto personal , a veces por "reacomodar" borneras , quedan caminos largos y retorcidos . Gustos son gustos decía una vieja y se chupaba los mocos.







Saludos !


----------



## Diego German

Dosmetros si muy buena la critica siempre hay algo que aprender 

Bueno estube modificando el PCB  y quedaron las pistas mas cortas  ya compre los componentes solo me faltan unos por comprar y lo armo  estoy pensando en agregarle los cambios que hiciste se los voy a añadir  exepto que en la salida usare los darlington FN/FP que los tengo desde hace un tiempo y siempre he querido armarme un ampli con estos y no me han convencido los demas esquemas, no es que no sean buenos 

quercus , gracias si siempre me ha gustado hacer mis PCB, ademas que cuando tenga que  hacer una modificación es mas fácil 

saludos...


----------



## Quercus

Este es el primer proyecto donde me he visto implicado, que he publicado dos versiones  y no he probado ninguna todavía.
  El PCB  ha aumentado muy poco, con respecto a la anterior 3.1mm de alto (o fondo) casi ni se nota. En cuanto me llegue lo que espero, y algo de tiempo los montare en cascada,  veremos…
  Creo que al montarlo, haré algunos cambios en los transistores por la tensión, los BD139/140 están al límite, los cambiare y seguramente alguno más…
  Quiero agradecer a DOSMETROS  el aporte y a Diego la colaboración.
  Ah se me olvidaba, me han obligado a buscar el dichoso Multisim… ahora toca pelearme con el… ya me estoy acordando de los comienzos con el Eagle y me entra el desanimo… 
  Saludos


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto la siguiente informacion, a sus amables consideracion, saludos


----------



## Quercus

Hola Jorge, ese PDF confirma lo que decía en el primer post, que Velleman es ahora quien lo utiliza.
Saludos


----------



## jorge morales

estimado quercus 10, es afirmativo solo subi la informacion para respaldar el comentario que ud. amablemente menciona en el primer post.Adjunto mas informacion de salid a tipo Darligton. saludos


----------



## Quercus

Muy buenos aportes Jorge, llama la atención el damping factor tan alto que tienen estos amplificadores sobre todo el que viene preparado para trabajar en puente 2000.
  Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

*Quercus* , los BD139 y BD140 se reemplazan directamente , aunque INVERTIDOS en tu impreso por los TIP41C y TIP42C 

Gracias por los aportes *Jorge Morales* . Excelentes 


 Saludos !


----------



## SERGIOD

jorge morales dijo:


> estimado quercus 10, es afirmativo solo subi la informacion para respaldar el comentario que ud. amablemente menciona en el primer post.Adjunto mas informacion de salid a tipo Darligton. saludos



Realmente excelentes aportes tu si saber navegar en el mundo virtual

PD: Ya baje esa información


----------



## Quercus

La primera version ya funciona, la verdad muy bien.
  Arranco a la primera y lo tengo funcionando como 1 hora, en cuanto pueda probarlo algo mas, subo impresiones.
  Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Se lo ve muy bonito  , me gustan esos terminales .

Fijate vos la importancia de un buen diseño , ese amplificador lleva practicamente los mismos transistores que el turco ese barato y  nada que ver.

Te felicito che !


----------



## SERGIOD

quercus10 dijo:


> La primera version ya funciona, la verdad muy bien.
> Arranco a la primera y lo tengo funcionando como 1 hora, en cuanto pueda probarlo algo mas, subo impresiones.
> Saludos
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 77672



Tu siempre dándole vida a este foro con tan excelentes proyectos  !Hey! impresionante tus proyectos   ; otra vez muchísimas gracias por compartirlo con el foro


----------



## Quercus

Todos los comentarios que había oído o leído de este tipo de amplificadores, nunca habían sido muy buenos, quizá por eso, en el primer post, no estaba demasiado optimista.
  Luego, los comentarios de DOSMETROS me animaron, de todas formas estaba sugestionado y esperaba algo “no muy bueno” al final, con lo poco que lo he probado, he quedado muy satisfecho. 
  Lo estoy alimentando con 43+43V, al encenderlo hace un pequeño ruido nada importante, al apagarlo no se escucha nada, aunque es importante poner un protector, las  pruebas se pueden hacer sin el, pues no maltrata los altavoces, detalle que me gusta en los amplificadores.
  Los transistores de entrada son los recomendados (BC640) apareados con una ganancia de 169 - 170 y acoplados térmicamente, del BC639 no tenia y puse 2SC2235. 
A la salida, con la entrada en corto tengo  25mV negativos y  el bias no me ha dejado subirlo de 59mA.  Con esos parámetros lo estoy probando y  suena perfectamente en cualquier frecuencia.  Solo lo he probado a 8Ω pero dándole caña, la protección no se ha activado en ningún momento, seguramente lo hará a 4Ω.  
  Calienta poco y  todo satisfactorio hasta ahora. 
  Creo que velleman lo utiliza porque sencillamente *“va bien”.*
  En cuanto pueda terminare el otro e informare.










Saludos


----------



## hanton

muy bueno te felicito quercus un gran aporte por mi parte apenas prueba are las pruebas con lo fn y fp para aprovecharlos obviamente con menos potencia final


----------



## DOSMETROS

Me faltaban dos transistores . . . ya los descubrí


----------



## Diego German

Muy buen trabajo quercus felicitaciones 

Les comento que no he podido armar mi PCB por que se me quemo el mainboard de mi pc de escritorio  y lo peor de todo es que toda la informacion que poseo la tengo ahi y no puedo acceder  

Voy a hacer la version que subiste quercus esta my buena  esperamos la segunda a ver que tal va.

saludos...


----------



## SERGIOD

quercus10 dijo:


> Todos los comentarios que había oído o leído de este tipo de amplificadores, nunca habían sido muy buenos, quizá por eso, en el primer post, no estaba demasiado optimista.
> Luego, los comentarios de DOSMETROS me animaron, de todas formas estaba sugestionado y esperaba algo “no muy bueno” al final, con lo poco que lo he probado, he quedado muy satisfecho.
> Lo estoy alimentando con 43+43V, al encenderlo hace un pequeño ruido nada importante, al apagarlo no se escucha nada, aunque es importante poner un protector, las  pruebas se pueden hacer sin el, pues no maltrata los altavoces, detalle que me gusta en los amplificadores.
> Los transistores de entrada son los recomendados (BC640) apareados con una ganancia de 169 - 170 y acoplados térmicamente, del BC639 no tenia y puse 2SC2235.
> A la salida, con la entrada en corto tengo  25mV negativos y  el bias no me ha dejado subirlo de 59mA.  Con esos parámetros lo estoy probando y  suena perfectamente en cualquier frecuencia.  Solo lo he probado a 8Ω pero dándole caña, la protección no se ha activado en ningún momento, seguramente lo hará a 4Ω.
> Calienta poco y  todo satisfactorio hasta ahora.
> Creo que velleman lo utiliza porque sencillamente *“va bien”.*
> En cuanto pueda terminare el otro e informare.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 77793
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 77794
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 77795
> 
> 
> Saludos



Tienes una habilidad innata siempre tan prolijos tus pcbs ; 

PD: Esperare la segunda versión


----------



## Quercus

Gracias  por los comentarios. 
Diego que pena lo tuyo… espero comentarios de cómo va con tus Darlington.

  En la segunda version, dándole un repaso antes de entrar en “faena” vi que había metido la pata, pero bien al fondo, coloque los Darlington cambiados de sitio, gracias a esa mania de repasar, no he echado a perder el PCB, que fácil es cometer una equivocación, esta corregido y espero que esta semana que viene pueda hacerlo, veremos el tiempo libre si da, de todas formas no creo que tarde mucho, yo también tengo curiosidad…
  Saludos


----------



## Quercus

¿Que…?  ¿Creían que iba a estar una semana esperando ver cómo va…?
  Lo tenía todo preparado, así que fue “*rápido” *palabra peligrosa en los montajes de electrónica.  No puedo estar más de acuerdo con Fogonazo, excepto en lo de los dedos… ya los tengo bastante gordos para que enciman se me hinchen. 
  Trabajar, un poco, o un mucho en estado *“zombi”* tiene sus consecuencias, la primera, que te echan la bronca por perder parte de la noche *“con eso”*   la segunda que puedes _meter la pata fácilmente,_  si a eso le sumamos la confianza de que todo estaba solucionado, tenemos coctel peligroso a la vista. Me equivoque y cogí el PCB antiguo, los dos Darlington R.I.P. :cabezon:
  A_quí me acorde de la  expresión de  Cacho, con la que firma y que desgraciadamente hace mucho que no vemos..._ Creo que voy a cometer todos los fallos del año en este montaje.
  Menos mal que rectificar el PCB es fácil, en mi somnolencia tuve algo de lucidez,  no quería desmontar el otro pues solo tenía dos parejas y sabía que con esa configuración, podía funcionar con transistores normales, modifique el error de la placa y le puse TIP35-36C.
  La mañana del domingo, lo he estado probando y satisfacción total… bueno casi, los dos Darlington pasaron a mejor vida, de una forma tonta…
  Los BD139-140 los cambie por 2SD669A-2SB649A son iguales a los BDxxx y misma distribución de patas, aguantan 1.5A. y 160V. Ahí no hay mucho espacio que digamos, de todas formas los TIP41C-42C también entran (girados como dice DOSMETROS) pero al ponerlos girados va a ser más complicado por espacio, ponerles un pequeño disipador (se comprende mirando la foto, veré si les puedo solucionar esto a quien necesite utilizarlos) por cierto calientan poco, he medido varias veces la chapa que le puse y andan por los 45º. 

  Visto asi por encima, si no es por la chapa de aluminio parece la otra versión, ya les dije que se diferenciaba muy poco.
  Esta versión,  no hace ruido ni al encenderlo ni al apagarlo (perfecto)  la temperatura por el estilo del otro con el mismo bias 59mA.
  Con los BC640 apareados 178-181 de ganancia, 32mV negativos en la salida, el BC639 igual que en el otro 2SC2235.
  Así que ya saben,  funciona con Darlington y  BJT, igual se aconseja alguna modificación menor, pero así como esta, ha oído y funcionamiento, va perfecto.
  Bueno solo queda decir: DOSMETROS, QUE BIEN TE QUEDO LA MODIFICACION, muchísimas gracias. 
  Espero que la monten y la disfruten. En cuanto prepare los archivos los subo.
  Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Woowwwww , re contento que haya quedado bien la reforma a Sziklai 

Me gusta que no haga el Plop 

El Bias por suerte mencionás que quedó bien la modificación , faltaría confirmar la protección que también fué algo modificada.

Gracias a vos por construirla-probarla *Quercus10* 


.


----------



## Quercus

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El Bias por suerte mencionás que quedó bien la modificación, faltaría confirmar la protección que también fué algo modificada...



 El bias funciona mucho mejor que en el primero, en aquel no pude pasar de 59mA, en este puedes regular a capricho.
  Falta como dices, probar la protección, pero el altavoz que tengo de potencia (unos 300W) es de 8Ω y con esa carga no actúa, si puedo conseguir un par de 100W a 8Ω lo probaré.
  Como lo prometido es deuda, aquí tienen los archivos corregidos y algunas fotos del que monte, si se fijan verán que hay una pequeña diferencia, lean el anterior post que publique y sabrán por qué.








Saludos


----------



## Quercus

quercus10 dijo:


> Los BD139-140 los cambie por 2SD669A-2SB649A son iguales a los BDxxx y misma distribución de patas, aguantan 1.5A. y 160V. Ahí no hay mucho espacio que digamos, de todas formas los TIP41C-42C también entran (girados como dice DOSMETROS) pero al ponerlos girados va a ser más complicado por espacio, ponerles un pequeño disipador (se comprende mirando la foto, *veré si les puedo solucionar esto a quien necesite utilizarlos*)



*¡¡¡ Hecho !!!*

Esta versión no la voy a montar, a no ser que la necesite, como la modificación esta hecha sobre el que ya funciona, únicamente es: Un par mas de salida y el cambio de los 2SD/2SBxxx por TIP41C/42C, es difícil que tenga problemas, de todas formas quien lo utilice que lo revise por si las moscas.

Hice esta versión pensando en los comentarios que hicieron Diego y hanton, en cuanto a  los Darlington que querían utilizar.  Se pueden colocar dos parejas y utilizarlo a plena potencia, también se puede utilizar solo una, claro que con dos, es un circuito más robusto y no perder de vista que con los TIPxxx a +-45V está cerca del límite, y además colocarle los TIP41C-42C que son mas localizables y darles un poco mas de espacio para un pequeño disipador que deben tener.
  Otro detalle que he observado, es que el BC639 (2SC2235) calienta, lo he sustituido por un BD139 con un pequeño disipador. Girándolo con respecto al BC639 las patas coinciden. Lo tengo toda la mañana con el BD139, escuchando, entre otras, una canción que hacía mucho buscaba y no sabía cómo se llamaba (espero que no se molesten los moderadores  Lily Was Here (*David A. Stewart*) pues tiene un Saxo en contrapunto con una guitarra increíble. Todo va como la seda.

El PCB es igual de ancho y 13mm mas de fondo que el Sziklai de dos parejas  en el que esta basado, 77,4 x 63,5mm.
Espero que les sea útil y puedan utilizarlo. Si es así, por favor comenten.
Saludos.


----------



## Diego German

Muy bueno quercus excelente PCB ya que no me queda mucho tiempo en el trabajo veré si puedo armarlo este fin de semana  comento resultados luego 

Saludos..


----------



## tatajara

quercus10 dijo:


> El bias funciona mucho mejor que en el primero, en aquel no pude pasar de 59mA, en este puedes regular a capricho.
> Falta como dices, probar la protección, pero el altavoz que tengo de potencia (unos 300W) es de 8Ω y con esa carga no actúa, si puedo conseguir un par de 100W a 8Ω lo probaré.
> Como lo prometido es deuda, aquí tienen los archivos corregidos y algunas fotos del que monte, si se fijan verán que hay una pequeña diferencia, lean el anterior post que publique y sabrán por qué.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 78004
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 78005
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 78006
> 
> 
> Saludos



felizitaciones quercus muy lindo el PCB y el montaje tambien jeje
saludos


----------



## Quercus

Gracias tatajara, me alegro de que te guste.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te cuento Quercus , estaba buscando un papel con un servo para el Bias de un amplificador Clase A -> AB , o sea que en reposo tiene una corriente de digamos unos dos Amperes pero que a medida que aumenta (o disminuye) la tensión , la va disminuyendo hasta practicamente anulalrla , o sea que a bajo volumen , al principio de la onda , se comporta como un A y en la parte de la onda de más tensión se comporta como un B.

O sea que suma la calidad del A , con el menor consumo , menor calentamiento y mayor potencia del AB - B

En concreto *no lo encontré*  , pero si enconté en un clase A pura dos resistencias desde los extremos del multiplicador VBE a masa  , lo probé en tu Velleman y resulta que disminuyó la distorsión desde 0,024 a 0,009  , aproveché y le agregué la resistencia de colector que estabiliza mejor la VBE respecto de la corriente.

Además le modifiqué para que sea mas amplia la regulación 

Dejo la simulación y foto


 



Saludos !


----------



## Quercus

¿Te refieres  a la primera version? No a la Sziklai
Segun veo algun valor cambia:
R5 pasa de 1k8 a 2k7 para el bias 
Y los cambios que comentas:
Una resistencia de colector R15 de 15Ω y las dos resistencia de 27k una en emisor y otra en colector ambas a masa.
Me estas tentando de meterme en faena...nunca hice un clase A


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si es el primero , el Dárlington 

¡ Solo cambia la del circulo verde !  y agregué las de los círculos rojos






Ver el archivo adjunto 83924






Ver el archivo adjunto 77051


Ojo que ésto  no lo convierte en clase A , pero la distorsión se achicó a la tercera parte  

Saludos !


----------



## Quercus

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te cuento Quercus , estaba buscando un papel con un servo para el Bias de un amplificador Clase A -> AB , o sea que en reposo tiene una corriente de digamos unos dos Amperes pero que a medida que aumenta (o disminuye) la tensión , la va disminuyendo hasta practicamente anulalrla , o sea que a bajo volumen , al principio de la onda , se comporta como un A y en la parte de la onda de más tensión se comporta como un B.
> 
> O sea que suma la calidad del A , con el menor consumo , menor calentamiento y mayor potencia del AB - B
> 
> En concreto *no lo encontré*  , pero si enconté en un clase A pura dos resistencias desde los extremos del multiplicador VBE a masa  , lo probé en tu Velleman y resulta que disminuyó la distorsión desde 0,024 a 0,009  , aproveché y le agregué la resistencia de colector que estabiliza mejor la VBE respecto de la corriente.
> 
> Además le modifiqué para que sea mas amplia la regulación
> 
> Saludos !


   ¡¡ Hecho !!



  Si crees que no hay que hacer mas cambios, en cuanto pueda, damos vida al “engendro”…
  Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Está emozo , dale para adelante nomás  , ya me pongo a probarlo en el Zsiklai


----------



## Quercus

Hablamos del primer Darlington:
  Lo estuve escuchando un rato antes. Hice la modificación que sugeriste al aire, todo aislado para que no hubiese problemas. 
  La modificación sobre el circuito de bias, cambie la resistencia y funciono perfectamente, ahora regula como debe y se puede llevar a los 100 mA aconsejados.
  Lo tuve funcionando con el foco en serie a poco volumen unos 5W una media hora, el sonido juraría que mejoro, bajos contundentes y medios/agudos claros .
  Quite el foco y lo volvi a conectar. Tambien al mismo volumen, todo correcto. 
  Unos cinco minutos después, cuando empezaba a relamerme de gusto por el éxito y sin variar nada, fuego de artificio, el transistor de la proteccion BC547 partido, la resistencia de 330 y la de 47 de la derecha quemadas, los Tip seguro que han muerto y no se si los diodos, pues al quemarse las resistencias, los han cubierto de negro. 
  En fin, parece como si ahora el circuito funcionase con menos voltaje, y al quitar el foco le dio una subida de _“adrenalina”_ que no pudo soportar.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Me deleité leyéndote  , es más , ni me importaron tus transistores quemados 



Me parece que 100 mA de Bias para esos dos Darlington es mucho , mi cargo de conciencia diría 60  ¿no?

Le ibas tanteando la temperatura o pensás que fué por tensión.


----------



## Quercus

El bias lo deje en 75mA, ponerlo en 100mA, fue cuando al ajustarlo, comprobaba  el rango de ajuste, que  ahora esta bien.

  Lo de tantear la temperatura  no lo hice, como un momento antes si lo estuve vigilando y todo bien, la confianza y el poco volumen hizo que no volviera a hacerlo. 

  Lo que sí recuerdo ahora, es que el tiempo que paso vivo sin foco, fue menos de 5 minutos, pues la canción que sonaba no tiene esa duración y no estaba en el final. 

  Como no me cuadra lo que paso, veré lo que tengo para reponerlo y volveré a la carga con mas cuidado.

  Saludos
  P.D. Mis pobres transistores se merecen algo mas de compasión… aunque su muerte fue rapida...


----------



## crimson

Estoy trabajando en un amplificadorcito para principiantes, y los TIP142/147* los deseché por completo*porque son, según mi estadísticas, los transistores más truchificados, por lo menos, en la zona sur del gran Buenos Aires. En cambio, los TIP35/36 y los BD139/140 *hasta ahora*vienen bien... esperemos sigan así un tiempo mas...
Saludos C


----------



## SERGIOD

quercus10 dijo:


> El bias lo deje en 75mA, ponerlo en 100mA, fue cuando al ajustarlo, comprobaba  el rango de ajuste, que  ahora esta bien.
> 
> Lo de tantear la temperatura  no lo hice, como un momento antes si lo estuve vigilando y todo bien, la confianza y el poco volumen hizo que no volviera a hacerlo.
> 
> Lo que sí recuerdo ahora, es que el tiempo que paso vivo sin foco, fue menos de 5 minutos, pues la canción que sonaba no tiene esa duración y no estaba en el final.
> 
> Como no me cuadra lo que paso, veré lo que tengo para reponerlo y volveré a la carga con mas cuidado.
> 
> Saludos
> P.D. Mis pobres transistores se merecen algo mas de compasión… aunque su muerte fue rapida...



Hola Quercus tendrás a la mano el esquema con todas las modificaciones para darle un vistazo, sube-lo el esquema completo a el foro , Que pena tus transistores murieron en haras de la ciencia y el experimento (murieron en batalla )


----------



## DOSMETROS

Sip , vienen muy truchos los TIP142 y 147 y también los BC547 









Estoy haciendo una remake de aquel espantoso amplificador Siemens de 50 Watts (1,8% a máxima potencia) , lo llevé a 100 Watts 0,6 % . . .

Solo había armado uno allá por el  setenti.

Me gustaba más el Fapesita de 40 que armé montones


----------



## Quercus

SERGIOD dijo:


> Hola Quercus tendrás a la mano el esquema con todas las modificaciones para darle un vistazo, sube-lo el esquema completo a el foro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Que pena tus transistores murieron en haras de la ciencia y el experimento (murieron en batalla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


  Fíjate en el mensaje 46,  esta el primer esquema y la modificación que hice según puso DOSMETROS.


crimson dijo:


> Estoy trabajando en un amplificadorcito para principiantes, y los TIP142/147* los deseché por completo*porque son, según mi estadísticas, los transistores más truchificados, por lo menos, en la zona sur del gran Buenos Aires. En cambio, los TIP35/36 y los BD139/140 *hasta ahora*vienen bien... esperemos sigan así un tiempo mas...
> Saludos C





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sip , vienen muy truchos los TIP142 y 147 y también los BC547


  Aquí los TIP142_147 los consigo de buena calidad ST, fíjense, los dos que han muerto, los abrí para ver como son, y descartar que fuesen falsos. Los BC547 vi una buena partida y cargue, marcan ganancias entre 500 y 550  todos los que he medido.
  Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Parecen buenos.

Estaba pensando en un falso contacto en la resistencia R5 de 2k7 , si se abre esa , a la miercoles todo ¿no? 

(Dosmetros no se hace cargo )

Aunque sonaría horrible al entrar la protección  . . . 

Vaya a saber , porque la reforma no cambia mucho la cuestión


----------



## crimson

Hola quercus y DOSME qué gusto encontrarlos. Esto de los TIP's empezó hace ya un tiempo. Mi primer encuentro fue hace unos 15 años atrás, vino un amigo con un amplificadorcito, TIP33/34 a la salida, una salida quemada. Todo bien, como no tenía ganas de ir a Lomas de Zamora a comprar (vivo en Burzaco, unos 10Km) compré en un negocio local. Cambio los transistores, enciendo y ¡plaf! chau fusibles. Mascullando bronca empiezo a medir todo y descubro que el TIP34 era NPN. Tuve que ir corriendo a Lomas antes que cerraran a comprar otro juego de transistores y hacer todo el trabajo de nuevo. Unos años más tarde me trajeron un amplificador Marshall (que los debe hacer el nieto de Jim Marshall, que es un h..d..p...) con salida TIP142/147. Muy malo en calidad, el circuito zafaba. Para esto voy directo a Lomas, compro en Marimon, instalo los transistores, funciona diez minutos y ¡fff!
chau salida. Vuelvo a Lomas, pero esta vez compro en Nakama. Lo mismo, quince minutos y vuela todo. Ahí fue donde un amigo (LU8EDR,SK) me comentó que había tenido serios problemas con esos transistores, que los había reemplazado por convencionales + driver. Compré entonces un par TIP35/36C a los que le agregué por arriba BD139/140 y santo remedio, funciona hasta el día de hoy (creo, porque al pibe hace poco se lo robaron). Una de mis teorías de porqué se mueren es por autooscilaciones, tal vez tengan mucha ganancia, un capacitor entre C y B no alcanza... _algo raro sucede con estos transistores... _
Saludos C


----------



## ivanosky

quercus10 dijo:


> El bias lo deje en 75mA, ponerlo en 100mA, fue cuando al ajustarlo, comprobaba  el rango de ajuste, que  ahora esta bien.
> 
> Lo de tantear la temperatura  no lo hice, como un momento antes si lo estuve vigilando y todo bien, la confianza y el poco volumen hizo que no volviera a hacerlo.
> 
> Lo que sí recuerdo ahora, es que el tiempo que paso vivo sin foco, fue menos de 5 minutos, pues la canción que sonaba no tiene esa duración y no estaba en el final.
> 
> Como no me cuadra lo que paso, veré lo que tengo para reponerlo y volveré a la carga con mas cuidado.
> 
> Saludos
> P.D. Mis pobres transistores se merecen algo mas de compasión… aunque su muerte fue rapida...



Realmente dejar el bias (consumo en reposo) en 75 mA es una exageración en este tipo de circuitos, con ese consumo pueden salir cantando calentitos como es el caso, lo normal mirando las indicaciones del esquema R19 10-15 mV es que el bias esté entre 21 y 32 mA maximo.

Para evitar sustos, (ya me llevé varios) en estos amplificadores con alimentación + 0 - antes de ponerlos en marcha, suelo poner en serie con el + y - sendas resistencias de 4,7 Ohm y lo ajusto así, una vez ajustado y probado con sonido a cierta potencia, si todo va bien ya quito las resistencias y alimento normalmente, retoco un poco el bias de nuevo y suele funcionar bien sin problemas.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si Crimson , imaginate que aparte de despuntar el vicio de la electrónica , en parte vivo de ella.

Imaginate las que pasé con los 2N3055 , los LM317 , etc , etc. 

Para mi , hoy andan muy bien los TIP35-36 y prefiero los BD139 y 140 como excitadores . . . pero a veces quedan cortos de tensión 

Hace 'forty' años BD139 y 140 venían apareados en una mini bolsita 

También estoy desarrollando unos amplificadores "a 3 transistores" para principiantes pero de 100 Guass , como el proyecto escolar pero más comprometido 

¿ No viste mi "Super Tres Transistores" ? 

****************************************

Ivanosky , Bienvenido al Foro ! , te cuento que Quercus no es un principiante , es un torturador de silicios buscando la excelencia 

****************************************

Sr. Quercus , me equivoqué con la ubicación de la resistencia  R15 de 15 Ohms , mejor dicho , la que está mal tomada es la base del TIP142 





Saludos !


----------



## Quercus

crimson dijo:


> Hola quercus y DOSME qué gusto encontrarlos... Ahí fue donde un amigo (LU8EDR,SK) me comentó que había tenido serios problemas con esos transistores, que los había reemplazado por convencionales + driver. Compré entonces un par TIP35/36C a los que le agregué por arriba BD139/140 y santo remedio, funciona hasta el día de hoy (creo, porque al pibe hace poco se lo robaron). Una de mis teorías de porqué se mueren es por autooscilaciones, tal vez tengan mucha ganancia, un capacitor entre C y B no alcanza... _algo raro sucede con estos transistores... _
> Saludos C


  Es interesante lo que dices… En la reforma que hizo DOSMETROS a Sziklai utilice TIP35_36C y de maravilla.


ivanosky dijo:


> Realmente dejar el bias (consumo en reposo) en 75 mA es una exageración en este tipo de circuitos, con ese consumo pueden salir cantando calentitos como es el caso, lo normal mirando las indicaciones del esquema R19 10-15 mV es que el bias esté entre 21 y 32 mA maximo.
> 
> Para evitar sustos, (ya me llevé varios) en estos amplificadores con alimentación + 0 - antes de ponerlos en marcha, suelo poner en serie con el + y - sendas resistencias de 4,7 Ohm y lo ajusto así, una vez ajustado y probado con sonido a cierta potencia, si todo va bien ya quito las resistencias y alimento normalmente, retoco un poco el bias de nuevo y suele funcionar bien sin problemas.


  Gracias por exponer como lo haces, La verdad es que algunas veces me traiciona el subconsciente, donde primero vi el esquema la recomendación era de 100mA.  El primero que monte  funciono con 59mA Y el segundo primero con 59mA y luego con 70mA, ninguno se quejo ni pude freir huevos con el, y les di caña.
  El ultimo esquema recomienda lo que has dicho, se debería seguir, pero no es el primero ni el ultimo circuito que con solo una pareja de salida se aconseja 100mA, o mas, y para que no lo pasen mal los transistores_Darlington_Mosfet, dependera mucho del radiador que se les ponga ¿no crees?


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sr. Quercus , me equivoqué con la ubicación de la resistencia R15 de 15 Ohms , mejor dicho , la que está mal tomada es la base del TIP142
> Saludos !


  Hay un dicho por aquí que dice _“al que cuece y amasa, de todo le pasa...”       _
  Lo tengo, creo, que reparado, en cuanto pueda conseguir los Darlington  modifico y pruebo.
  Si puedes, prueba con multisim la modificación en el Sziklai y nos cuentas…

  Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te voy adelantando que en la Zsiklai el transistorcito multiplicador de VBE *debe ir* en contacto térmico con el disipador de los excitadores .

Leete el punto 4 

http://sound.whsites.net/articles/cmpd-vs-darl.htm 

http://translate.google.com.ar/tran...//sound.whsites.net/articles/cmpd-vs-darl.htm

Ya te simulo la reforma para el otro !


----------



## Quercus

Hecha la corrección para disminuir la distorsión en el Amplificador con Darlington del primer esquema. 



  He leído lo escrito en el enlace, habría que modificar muuuuuuuchos amplificadores...

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

quercus10 dijo:


> Hecha la corrección para disminuir la distorsión en el Amplificador con Darlington del primer esquema.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 84805
> 
> He leído lo escrito en el enlace, habría que modificar muuuuuuuchos amplificadores...
> 
> Saludos


 
El crédito de ese enlace es para Ezavalla , fué él que lo sugirió antes .

Haaarmoso el PCB .

Aqui te dejo la reforma del Multiplicador VBE para el Zsiklai  .

Saludos !


----------



## opamp

Hola camaradas buscando entre mis "joyas" encontré una cajita con transistores darlington MOSPEC 2N6283 que adquirí hace más de 15 años y lo había olvidado por completo,.....¿seguiran operativos?.

Hace quince años que deseaba estudiar electronica y recien ahora me estoy poniendo las pilas( no siempre querer es poder, y más cuando el conocimiento cuesta).
Amigos creen que me  serviran para los amplificadores que mencionan.

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Fogonazo

Salvo que no hallan sido expuestos a una explosión nuclear y hallan sido guardados con un mínimo de recaudos seguramente estarán *OK*

Los transistores se ponen obsoletos, pero *NO* se degradan.


----------



## opamp

Okey DOSMETROS, ilustrame como se distribuiría las potencias de los graves ,medios y altos para que me den 100Watts y 4 Ohms en total,....existe alguna proporción optima de la distribucion de la potencia entre: graves, medios y altos, ...como notas soy un neófito en lo que es audio,....como le comenté a FOGONAZO solo quiero escuchar a LED ZEPPELIN de los 70´s, el mejor ROCK de todos los tiempos ,...espero que el 2N6283 sea capaz de llegar al registro de Robert Plant, creo que pido demasiado ,...se puede introducir algun filtro para que elimine todo  lo que se parezca a los  wachiturros.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ Como se distribuyen las potencias ? ¡ Ese es problema de los parlantes ! Digamos  un 70 % para los Graves , un 20 para los Medios y un 10 para los agudos.

Adapté el circuito original de este post para que funcione con los 2N6283.

Resultados : con ± 35 Vdc y 8 Ohms = 60 Watts con solo 0,005 % de distorsión THD  , y 100 Watts sobre 4 Ohms a 0,023 % de THD .

Se modificó R3 y R4 de 220 a 270 Ohms para que trabaje mas cómodo en 4 Ohms.
Se agregó Q9 y R15.
Me cuestiono un poco la ubicación de R2 , pero sinó me quedo sin protección del lado negativo.





Dejo el archivo de la simulación Multisim 11

Saludos !


----------



## opamp

DOSMETROS, ¡¡¡ GRACIAS POR EL REGALO NAVIDEÑO !!!,... me parece que fué excesivo de tu parte y me he "indigestado cerebralmente" , he tomado un coctel de valeriana + 100mg de diazepam para calmarme y poder digerir tamaña información por "puchitos"( cantidad muy pequeña ).

Disculpa que siga insistiendo con más preguntas , espero que sepas comprender que son como 15 años de "astinencia " electrónica y la lectricidad ya no me es suficiente, necesito más!!!

Si te he comprendido la funcion de R1 es sensar el amperaje y saturar  Q7 para despolarizar Q5 cuando se llega al amperaje máximo. R2, Q8 y Q9 cumplen la misma función con Q6.

Cuando manipulo R17( 500 Ohm) que voltajes debo buscar en colector de Q4 y en colector de Q1.

Gracias nuevamente!


----------



## Fogonazo

opamp dijo:


> . . . .Si te he comprendido la funcion de R1 es sensar el amperaje y saturar  Q7 para despolarizar Q5 cuando se llega al amperaje máximo. R2, Q8 y Q9 cumplen la misma función con Q6.


Casi todo correcto excepto la función de *Q9* que es el que adapta el transistor de salida Q6 para lograr un cuasi-complementario. *Q9 + Q6* forman un darlington *PNP*.


> . . .Cuando manipulo R17( 500 Ohm) que voltajes debo buscar en colector de Q4 y en colector de Q1.. . .


Al actuar sobre R17 debes buscar sobre R1 y/o R2 una tensión de unos 20mV (Aprox.) con la entrada de señal conectada a GND

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## opamp

Entendido Fogonazo, puedo asumir que Q9 +Q6 forman un triple Darlington. 
Si mido los voltajes de emisor Q8 a base de Q9 tengo la suma de los VbeQ8 +VbeQ9.
Podría reubicar el emisor  de Q9 en la union de R2 y R4( colectores de Q6), o me estoy equivocando por completo.
El tener un "par Darlington"( Q5) en la parte superior y un triple Darlington (Q9+Q6) en la inferior me generará una asimetría considerable , o me sigo equivocando en los conceptos.

Gracias Fogonazo, Gracias DOSMETROS.


----------



## Fogonazo

opamp dijo:


> Entendido Fogonazo, puedo asumir que Q9 +Q6 forman un triple Darlington.


Puedes.
Pero mas que un darlington es una configuración *Sziklai* PNP + Darlington NPN


> Si mido los voltajes de emisor Q8 a base de Q9 tengo la suma de los VbeQ8 +VbeQ9.
> Podría reubicar el emisor  de Q9 en la union de R2 y R4( colectores de Q6), o me estoy equivocando por completo.
> El tener un "par Darlington"( Q5) en la parte superior y un triple Darlington (Q9+Q6) en la inferior me generará una asimetría considerable , o me sigo equivocando en los conceptos.


Esa medición es irrelevante, ya que Q7 y Q8 en estado normal están al corte y al actuarse directamente pasan a estar saturados.
No puedes hacer ese cambio porque afecta la curva de protección por sobre corriente del transistor Q6

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/proteccion-transistores-etapas-salida-audio-55276/


----------



## DOSMETROS

Las configuraciones Darlington suman Vbe , en cambio las Zsiklai no lo hacen.

Al emisor de Q9 le podía poner (o no) una pequeña resistencia de emisor para polarizarlo y había pensado aprovechar R9  , de todas maneras funciona igual sin ella. Ahí te lo puse *mas o menos* a tu gusto , porque no funciona del todo bien en la union de R2 y R4, también le mejoré el Multiplicador Vbe agregando R15.

No hay asimetría alguna , en el Dárlington de arriba tenés la suma de dos Vbe y en el triple de abajo tenés también la suma de dos Vbe. En la simulación tengo crestas positivas de 30,938 Vdc y negativas de 31,020   Y la realimentación hará el resto  .

Lee por aqui :

http://translate.google.com.ar/translate?sl=auto&tl=es&js=n&prev=_t&hl=es&ie=UTF-8&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fsound.westhost.com%2Farticles%2Fcmpd-vs-darl.htm

Saludos !


----------



## opamp

Muy agradecido por sus aclaraciones Fogonazo y DOSMETROS, estoy leyendo como loco , algo quedará.
Hace como 15 años tuve un primer contacto con la electronica , la vida y principalmente llenar el estómago me llevó por otros caminos.
Hace como seis meses me tengo que enfrentar "solito" con la electrónica , llevé un  cursillo virtual de Electronica de Potencia  donde descubrí el Multisim 11 y el "dramatico" conocimiento que tengo de la electrónica. De los 12 temas del curso sólo aprendí 1 , RECTIFICACION (mono y tri, con diodos y scr,de 1,2,3,6 y 12 pulsos) , fué gracias al "cursillo" y a que tanto "jodia"( lease preguntaba ) al profe de Electrónica de Potencia que me recomendó el "FORO DE  ELECTRONICA" y me  RECOMENDÓ que siguiera a algunos "participantes" ( una lista de solo 05 ) . He tenido la suerte de conocer a 02 de la lista.

Nuevamente muy agradecido por toda la información recibida Fogonazo y DOSMETROS.


----------



## Quercus

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El crédito de ese enlace es para Ezavalla , fué él que lo sugirió antes .
> 
> Haaarmoso el PCB .
> 
> Aqui te dejo la reforma del Multiplicador VBE para el Zsiklai  .
> 
> Saludos !


  El PCB esta reformado y el transistor de bias con los excitadores.  Al final lo hice con la placa para 4 transistores y asi se puede elegir entre poner 1 ó 2 parejas. 
  Ahora falta hacerlo, aprovechare para hacer las dos placas, esta y la del Darlington con la misma  reforma.


----------



## SERGIOD

quercus10 dijo:


> El PCB esta reformado y el transistor de bias con los excitadores.  Al final lo hice con la placa para 4 transistores y asi se puede elegir entre poner 1 ó 2 parejas.
> Ahora falta hacerlo, aprovechare para hacer las dos placas, esta y la del Darlington con la misma  reforma.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 85337



*Excelente te salio. genial el PCB. sube el diagrama completo*


----------



## Quercus

El  PCB para el “Cuasi”
  A ver que les parece…


----------



## opamp

Hola quercus10, en tus primeras entregas con los t. Darlington TIP147 y su complementario TIP142 , me interesó el tema ( yo sólo dispongo de buena cantidad de 2N6283) y decidí adquirir los transistores que tú indicas,..... me he fijado en el datasheet y he notado que los Hfe son bién distintos ( me fijé en las curvas en el rango de 5 a 7Amp y con temperaturas de 25ºC hacia arriba) como se soluciona esa desigualdad, soy "novatísimo" en esto de la electrónica y estoy intentando aprender aprovechando los conocimientos de los expertos.
Saludos navideños!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Estimado Opamp , éste es el circuito que le modifiqué y al que Quercus10 gentilmente le diseñó el PCB , se alimenta con ±35 Vdc , y dónde dice TIP42 deben ir sus transistores 2N6283 cableados al disipador. El circuito fué simulado basándose en los MJ11032 de idéntico hfe.

Por otro lado se evitará la mala sangre de transistores falsificados     

Ármelo tranquilo 


Ver el archivo adjunto 85370


----------



## opamp

Hola DOSMETROS, estoy por armar el ampli de +/-35Vdc , 100W/4 Ohm .como me sugieres con el 2N6283.
Me recomendaste la distribución de potencia : 70%graves, 20%medios,10%agudos.
los parlantes podrian ser así : 70W/8 Ohm, 20W/ 16 Ohm , 10W/16 Ohm ; son valores comerciales?.
Las resistencias de 0.47 Ohm serian de 10W aprox.
Las fuentes serian de +/- 35V/75Watts

Saludos navideños!


----------



## DOSMETROS

El tema con la potencia de parlantes es la siguiente , si vas a usar el equipo al máximo (o existe la posibilidad que venga alguien y le enrosque el potenciómetro ) , los parlantes deberán estar más cómodos y sobredimensionados , digamos unos 150 W para graves , 40 W para medios y 30 Watts para agudos. 4 Ohms para obtener 100 Watts y 8 Ohms para obtener 60 W (0,025 % THD) o 69 W (0,1 % THD)

En el caso de medios y tweeters , a veces te dan la potencia de "programa" (la total) en ese caso deberán ser ambos para 150 W.

En cuanto a la fuente , el amplificador consume 2,3 A por rama , o sea 160 W , podría ser de 100 o 120 W y buenos capacitores.


----------



## Quercus

Los archivos de Cuasi, listos

  Antes que nada quiero decir que no lo he montado, quien lo monte que repase.

  El circuito  es una modificación que ha hecho DOSMETROS, basada  en las anteriores  versiones, de las que si he montado dos circuitos. Esto sumado a que lo he repasado a fondo, hace difícil algún  error, pero… 

  He hecho  algunas modificaciones sobre el anteriormente publicado y creo que en el PDF, se ve y se explica bien mis intenciones de uso.

  El PCB es muy compacto 7,35 x 5,36 cm con el suplemeto.

  Quiero agradecer a DOSMETROS las versiones que esta haciendo del diagrama original. 

  Saludos


----------



## opamp

Gracias quercus10 y DOSMETROS, disculpen si los saque del tema original.

Saludos Navideños!


----------



## Quercus

Este Darlington es una revisión del primero, con la modificación sobre el circuito de bias que propuso DOSMETROS y que según Multisim baja la distorsión desde 0,024 a 0,009%.

  Con componentes normales, suena muy bien, parece que la modificación le ha sentado bien o por lo menos de forma subjetiva, a mi me lo parece. 

  Las dimensiones de la placa, son las mismas de la anterior 7,35 x 5,35 cm  aprox. 

  Saludos


----------



## Quercus

Terminado el Sziklai  rev. 2, con la modificación del circuito de bias, al igual que el Darlington, para bajar la distorsión, y con el PCB diseñado para poner una o dos parejas, dependiendo del uso.

  Como se ve, lo he montado solo con una pareja y el funcionamiento es perfecto. 

  La impresión de escucha, aunque subjetiva, es muy buena, me baso, en que en estos días estoy probando  amplificadores, que en teoría son muy superiores y sin utilizar ABX para comparar, suena muy bien.

  Lo he tenido funcionando unas tres horas a volumen medio y es muy estable. No le he dado mucha caña porque la fuente da los +-45v  y con solo un TIP35/36C  por rama, no me fio.

  Después de leer el enlace que paso DOSMETROS, gentileza de ezavalla, he colocando el transistor de bias de ese modo, aunque en la anterior versión no he tenido problemas de temperatura lo poco que he probado esta versión, funciona  perfectamente, el tiempo dirá...

  Les deseo feliz navidad a todos. 

  Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Subo :

Complementario (Darlington pero con transistores excitadores separados de los de salida)






Cuasi - Complementario




Saludos !


----------



## gato200477

Buenas gente, les comento que me e armado la Versión 2.0 del Darlington con el Bias mejorado y a sido todo un exito, funciono de una sin problemas pero no se como medir y calibrar el bias (disculpas soy medio corto en esto) alguien seria tan amable de explicarmelo. Desde ya muy agradecido. Y ya que estamos que pre simple pero efectivo me recomiendan.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Con la entrada en corto , deberías medir 30 miliVolts entre los emisores de TIP142 y TIP147.

Lo dejás que se estabilice una media hora y volvés a ajustarlo. Fin.

Saludos !


----------



## gato200477

Muchas gracias. Muy amable


----------



## Quercus

Los dos PCB que faltaban listos 
  Aun no los he probado, al estar basados en el circuito del 100W Darlington con algunas modificaciones  del que he montado 4 placas, no creo que tengan problemas, como siempre revisen. 

  Lo que si quiero que tengan en cuenta, es el transistor de bias, que en estas dos placas le he dejado acomodo en dos sitios, el tradicional y con los transistores excitadores en dos formatos diferentes, cada cual que elija donde colocarlo, después de leer los  enlaces que dejo _aqui_ DOSMETROS.

  Otra cosa, de transistores de potencia hay colocados TIP35/36C, para alimentarlo con +-45V los cambiaria por 2SC5200, MJL3281AG, MJL21194G ... en el “Cuasi”  y cualquiera de estos y su pareja en el “Complementario”.

  Saludos


----------



## chacarock

quercus10 dijo:


> Gracias Diego, mucho mas no seria conveniente los Darlington aguantan hasta 100v. Como mucho le pondría sobre +-45/47 muy bien refrigerado y solo para 8Ω. Con esa tensión creo que  daría los 100W a 8Ω
> Lo que si veo es que al ser un PCB pequeño se podría colocar en puente sin abultar mucho.
> Saludos



tengo un ransformador que entrega 35,5 0 35,5   * 1,4142 = 5o vol, menos el consumo de la fuenta y las perdidas, cuanto creen que me quedaria, podria alimentar esta placa con ese transformador?

saludos


----------



## Quercus

Este circuito teóricamente puede funcionar con +-50V. pero aunque al probarlo funcionase, no lo dejaría así, los Darlington están en el límite. Tambien hay que tener en cuenta la tensión de la fuente, que aunque se calcula +-50V.  puede variar algunos voltios o tener alguna subida de tensión para la que no tenemos margen. 

  Si a esto le sumamos que los semiconductores que conseguimos, suponiendo que sean originales, no tienen la calidad de los de antes… creo que deduces lo que pienso de alimentarlo con +-50V.
  Además como tiene protección por sobre corriente calculada en +-45v para que funcionase adecuadamente tendrías que recalcularla, o no ponerla.

  Si no tienes los Darlington, otra opción  para aprovechar el transformador que tienes, seria utilizar el circuito adaptado a Sziclai _rev.1_  y  _rev. 2_  y ponerle transistores para mas voltaje, quitando o modificando la protección. 

  Si todo esto no te vale, mira estos que funcionan bien con la tensión que dispones:
_Ampeg 4 mosfet rev. 2.2_
_Rotel RB-1070 Mini_
_PA- 300_
_PA-300 rev. 2_

  Si no te convence ninguno, hay otros 8 que postee del Dr. Jagodic, estos son los tres últimos.

  Saludos


----------



## chacarock

jajaja, sos un CAPO,  quercus, gracias por todas las opciones, me imagine algo parecido el problema entonces serian los darlington, el ampeg de 4mosfets es de 100w entonces tenia esa duda, creo que ire por esos, no me siento capas aun de ir  por el circuito adaptado a Sziclai y modificarlo, de hecho aun no se que es esa adaptacion jaja, 

saludos y en cuanto tenga algo armado, seguro estare chiflando para aca, un abrazo


----------



## juliangp

Quercus, como te ha funcionado el Sziklai con los drivers y el transistor de bias aparte? he armado un amplificador y en reposo aunque puse una corriente de reposo de 40mA, calienta algo el disipador de los transistores de salida! saludos y muy buenos montajes!


----------



## Quercus

Hola Julian.
  Según Velleman, el bias aconsejado está  entre 20 y 30mA pero bueno, 40 ó 50mA no es excesivo, El primero que monte con Darlington, lo tuve funcionando con 100mA, que es lo que aconsejaba el primer esquema que vi, ESE si calentaba. Este en reposo con 30mA después de algo mas de una hora, apenas tibio unos 20º aprox. acoplado a un tubo de aluminio de 6x4cm, 30cm de largo y 1,2mm de grueso, poco aconsejable sin ventilador si queremos darle caña.

  Habría que saber algo más para opinar de temperatura: aprox. cuantos grados, quema al tacto,  esta templado, tamaño del radiador… alguna referencia…   

  El _Sziklai_  que yo monte con el transistor de bias con los excitadores, funciona mejor que bien en todos los aspectos, DOSMETROS hizo un buen trabajo con el esquema y el transistor de bias puesto de ese modo, cumple a la perfección. 

  Después de ver como funciona, lo coloque igual en  este y _este_, el resultado es perfecto.

Saludos


----------



## juliangp

Gracias por responder quercus, este Ver el archivo adjunto 93573 es el que armé, es una modificacion del sinclair z30 que funciona bastante bien, y tira 100w al igual que el Sziklai tuyo, y como verás también puse el transistor de bias junto con los exitadores. El problema es que  baja potencia calienta un poco con 35/40mA de bias, y a máxima potencia con cooler y todo, a veces los transistores queman al tacto (los de salida) , será que el disipador es muy fino? (posee el mismo espesor en la base que en las aletas esas que se ven) saludos y gracias!


----------



## Quercus

Las aletas de ese radiador pueden valer, pero si la base, donde están sujetos los transistores de potencia es igual, a mi entender es fina, no tiene el suficiente grosor para absorber el calor que generan los transistores, si da 100W como dices.

  Mira si le puedes colocar entre los transistores  y el radiador, una pletina de aluminio de 3…5mm (como la que le has puesto a los excitadores, seria perfecto) en toda, o la mayoría de la base del radiador, que haga buen contacto con este (usa pasta térmica) eso ayudara a absorber y dispersar el calor de los finales y por supuesto asegurate de que la superficie de contacto transistor/pletina y pletina/radiador, este lo mas lisa y plana posible.

  Si no hay un determinado grosor donde acoplan los finales (a mas potencia mas grosor, observa cualquier radiador comercial) no absorbe con la suficiente rapidez los picos de calor y aunque el radiador tenga un tamaño adecuado, te puedo asegurar que en uno de esos picos, por falta de refrigeración, volaran. 

  Saludos

  P.D. ¿Te importaría *en un hilo más adecuado* colocar el esquema que has utilizado? Me intriga  los transistores que has utilizado después de verlos. Si lo haces, por favor comunícamelo.


----------



## tom42107

Hola de nuevo, he leído las cinco páginas de este hilo sobre el amplificador de potencia darlington y estoy un poco confundido por traductor Google. ¿Podría alguien publicar la versión más estable de la etapa de potencia Darlington. Gracias.

Tom


----------



## DOSMETROS

Todas funcionan perfectamente y han sido ensambladas !

Son distintas variantes de su etapa de salida.


They all work perfectly and have been assembled !

There are different variations of their output stages.

Saludos !


----------



## tom42107

Gracias Six-Eight. Tengo muchos viejos transistores darlington RCA me encanta usar en un amplificador de potencia. Creo que este es un sitio de audio maravilloso. Tengo que aprender español. Es hora de romper con Rosetta Stone (-:


----------



## emurriper

quercus10 dijo:


> *¡¡¡ Hecho !!!*
> 
> Esta versión no la voy a montar, a no ser que la necesite, como la modificación esta hecha sobre el que ya funciona, únicamente es: Un par mas de salida y el cambio de los 2SD/2SBxxx por TIP41C/42C, es difícil que tenga problemas, de todas formas quien lo utilice que lo revise por si las moscas.
> 
> Hice esta versión pensando en los comentarios que hicieron Diego y hanton, en cuanto a  los Darlington que querían utilizar.  Se pueden colocar dos parejas y utilizarlo a plena potencia, también se puede utilizar solo una, claro que con dos, es un circuito más robusto y no perder de vista que con los TIPxxx a +-45V está cerca del límite, y además colocarle los TIP41C-42C que son mas localizables y darles un poco mas de espacio para un pequeño disipador que deben tener.
> Otro detalle que he observado, es que el BC639 (2SC2235) calienta, lo he sustituido por un BD139 con un pequeño disipador. Girándolo con respecto al BC639 las patas coinciden. Lo tengo toda la mañana con el BD139, escuchando, entre otras, una canción que hacía mucho buscaba y no sabía cómo se llamaba (espero que no se molesten los moderadores  Lily Was Here (*David A. Stewart*) pues tiene un Saxo en contrapunto con una guitarra increíble. Todo va como la seda.
> 
> El PCB es igual de ancho y 13mm mas de fondo que el Sziklai de dos parejas  en el que esta basado, 77,4 x 63,5mm.
> Espero que les sea útil y puedan utilizarlo. Si es así, por favor comenten.
> Saludos.



Armé este modelo y parece que tiene problemas, a volumen bajo (muy bajo) no pone problemas, pero al subir el volumen (de un Iphone conectado directamente), los dos tip (41 y 42) se calientan y después los dos de salida se ponen como una plancha y tengo que desconectarlo  por miedo a  quemar los de salida. Les pido una ayudita a ver que hago, la alimentación es de +-40Vdc 

Adjunto el que armé


----------



## Quercus

Me habías confundido, el diseño al que se refiere el post no es el que has puesto abajo      _100W Sziklai rev. 2_ esa version si esta construida la  monte con una pareja, sin ningún problema.

  Empieza por poner fotos lo mas detalladas posibles por arriba y por debajo de la placa, fotos detalladas de los transistores de potencia, medida de bias al que has ajustado el amplificador,  offset de salida, reemplazos si los has utilizado. 

*“Datos”* para poder deducir que pasa…


----------



## SKYFALL

Principalmente se podria deducir que el sobrecalentamiento es una cuestion de bias mal ajustado, o desplazado en su mayor parte hacia uno de los costados, ilustranos mas sobre tu circuito con fotos y tal vez lecturas de multimetro mientras funciona.


----------



## emurriper

Que medidas hago, una duda, en que parte  mido el bías?


----------



## Quercus

emurriper dijo:


> Que medidas hago, una duda, en que parte  mido el bías?


Dale una leida a esto y aplicalo en el amplificador. 
Despues hablamos.
Saludos


----------



## osk_rin

quercus10 dijo:


> Aquí les pongo los datos de un amplificador con Darlington, que seguro, más de uno conoce.
> He dado algunas vueltas con el buscador del foro por si ya estaba posteado y no lo he visto. Si lo estuviese con PCB, me trasladare a ese hilo y posteare mi versión.
> 70Wrms a 8Ω
> 100Wrms a 4Ω
> Distortion 0.02% 1 KHz/10W
> Damping factor 800
> Respuesta de frecuencia de 3Hz a 200KHz
> 
> Sensibilidad 0,6Vrms
> Señal ruido 115dB



Me parece muy interesante este amplificador, pero me parecio muy llamativo el dato del damping factor... esta correcto 800?? 

saludos


----------



## Quercus

Según Velleman es asi:


----------



## emurriper

quercus10 dijo:


> Dale una leida a esto y aplicalo en el amplificador.
> Despues hablamos.
> Saludos



Luego de leer todo el tutorial del señor Fogonazo , me ocurrió un "fogonazo" en mi pcb , ahí les dejo, y pasé de esto a esto  (ver imágenes)

PD: La punta del multímetro sufre de alzheimer y cayo entre colector  y emisor del TIP 41, voy a armar la versión 1 a ver que tal.


----------



## osk_rin

quercus10 dijo:


> Según Velleman es asi:


Muchas gracias, entonces seria muy apropiado para alimentar un subwoofer, por su buen amortuguamiento  me interesa y me gusta


----------



## Quercus

emurriper dijo:


> Luego de leer todo el tutorial del señor Fogonazo , me ocurrió un "fogonazo" en mi pcb , ahí les dejo, y pasé de esto a esto  (ver imágenes)
> 
> PD: La punta del multímetro sufre de alzheimer y cayo entre colector  y emisor del TIP 41, voy a armar la versión 1 a ver que tal.


  Una lastima, la placa tenia buena pinta. 
  Para hacer los ajustes donde no hay un punto claro y despejado, es mejor soldar unos cables por abajo, luego se quitan y no corremos riesgos.



osk_rin dijo:


> Muchas gracias, entonces seria muy apropiado para alimentar un subwoofer, por su buen amortuguamiento  me interesa y me gusta


  Ese amplificador me lo ofrecieron en kit de Velleman, precisamente para eso, venia con las explicaciones para colocarlo dentro de un subwoofer activo.
  Si lo que piensas armar es para 4Ω y de mayor potencia, echa un vistazo a  esto
  Saludos


----------



## osk_rin

Qercus10.
gracias por la recomendación, de momento tengo la cantidad de transistores  2sc5200 necesaria pero para armar la versión cuasicomplementaria con 4 transistores, pero me acosa la siguiente duda "clasica"  y mi caso es el siguiente:

Mi fuente actual otorga +-35VCC si uso esos "5200" y uso el voltaje que tengo disponible "+-35VCC" ¿podría usarlo con 2 ohms y así compensar la potencia perdida por usar menos voltaje?
o sigue siento "sádico" para los pobres transistores? XD


----------



## Quercus

osk_rin dijo:


> Qercus10.
> gracias por la recomendación, de momento tengo la cantidad de transistores  2sc5200 necesaria pero para armar la versión cuasicomplementaria con 4 transistores, pero me acosa la siguiente duda "clasica"  y mi caso es el siguiente:
> 
> Mi fuente actual otorga +-35VCC si uso esos "5200" y uso el voltaje que tengo disponible "+-35VCC" ¿podría usarlo con 2 ohms y así compensar la potencia perdida por usar menos voltaje?
> o sigue siento "sádico" para los pobres transistores? XD


 En teoría los *dos* 2sc5200 son algo más potentes que *tres* TIP35C en cuanto a la corriente que soportan, pero los TIP’s disiparan mas temperatura.
  A mi entender se puede hacer y la potencia en teoría será parecida, *PERO*, el circuito de protección no está diseñado para funcionar así, o lo modificas o lo suprimes. 

  Precisamente estuve diseñando una placa para dos parejas en cuasi-complementario, pero la utilizaría alambrándolos, es para aprovechar los radiadores de un gabinete que me han regalado, que utiliza ocho TO-3, de los cuales tengo 12 RCA-1B01 del siglo pasado y 8 Motorola 2N3773 que deben ser “casi” contemporáneos de los RCA, veremos cuales utilizo. 

  Está basada en la placa de tres parejas con la modificación a “cuasi” y con ajuste de offset, así que no creo que tenga problemas, pero hay que probarla. Estoy dándole las ultimas miradas para corregir el ruteo, aun tardare un poco en poder probarla, por lo pronto en casi una semana no voy a poder hacer nada…

Muestro como va.


----------



## osk_rin

Excelente!

Gracias por la dedicacion,Qercus 
 tengo 4 parejas de "2SC5200 y 2SA1943"  y 6 unidades de "B688 y C2837" estas ultimas para un cuasicomplementario, pero tendria que usar si o si 8 ohms.


----------



## Quercus

El amplificador no es para nada exigente con los de salida, es un “todoterreno”.
  En la configuración Sziklai funciona bien con TIP35C/36C y con TIP142/147 sin ninguna modificación. 

  Creo, que menos problemas debe presentar la configuración Darlington, con otras parejas Darlington de potencia, respetando voltajes y potencia.

  El otro dia me relagalaron estos dos en una de las tiendas donde compro:




  Definitivamente no son del año pasado . 
En cuanto pueda, quiero probar la configuración *cuasi Darlington* con ellos,  pues el miembro para el que se hizo la modificacion a cuasi, *para bien, o para mal, no ha publicado nada*.


----------



## Fogonazo

tinchoball dijo:
			
		

> De que Amperaje tendria que ser el transformador de ±40v para que otorgue 100W en 4ohms ?



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## cancerverus266

una pregunta en el tutorial de ajuste de bias dice que debe ser un valor entre 25 y 40 ma por transistor de salida en el caso de esta etapa deben ser (elegi un valor intermedio de 15.2mv) 15.2mv o 30.4mv? ya que ahi si no entendi y solo lo deje en 15.2 (funciona bien)pero me quede con esa duda.

nuevamente use los siguientes transistores ala salida y funciona bien (aun con la duda de arriba).

fp1016/fn1016.
2sb1624/2sd2493.
2sd2222/2sb1470.

algun ajuste  en cuanto a valores que se deba hacer dependiendo de cada par usado?.
los valores de las resistencia (potencia)podrian indicarlos ya que los medi con el ojimetro viendo las fotos de los amplificadores realizados.

agradezco la ayuda.la informacion y a todos los que llevaron este proyecto a buen termino


----------



## DOSMETROS

emurriper dijo:
			
		

> Una pregunta suelta, porque estos transistores tienen tan buena fama (los FN y FP)?


 
Porque son originales Japoneses , los usaba Sony





cancerverus266 dijo:


> una pregunta en el tutorial de ajuste de bias dice que debe ser un valor entre 25 y 40 ma por transistor de salida en el caso de esta etapa deben ser (elegi un valor intermedio de 15.2mv) 15.2mv o 30.4mv? ya que ahi si no entendi y solo lo deje en 15.2 (funciona bien)pero me quede con esa duda.


 
Suponete 40 mA por transistor , si vas a medir tensión sobre la resistencia de emisor se emplea la ley de Ohm.

V = R por I , donde R será de entre 0,22Ω y 0,44Ω (fijate) e I los 40 mA




> algun ajuste en cuanto a valores que se deba hacer dependiendo de cada par usado?.
> los valores de las resistencia podrian indicarlos ya que los medio con el ojimetro viendo las fotos de los amplificadores realizados.


 
No cambia con el modelo ni marca de transistores para el mismo amplificador.

Los valores de esas resistencias figuran claramente en el diagrama


----------



## cancerverus266

una duda en cuanto al bias lo ajuste en 13mV estubo trabajando bien todo el dia lo que me llamo la atencion es que al medir nuevamente el bias este estaba en 20mV es normal que este valor se altere durante el uso?y vuelva a su valor establecido (lo medire mañana que ya este frio)
lo estoy alimentando con +-35 volts en version stereo 
dos metros gracias por la orientacion,en cuanto al valor de las resistencia me referia a que potencia deben ser (1/4,1/2 o un watt)


----------



## DOSMETROS

El Bias y Simetría (éste no lleva) se calibran estando el amplificador "calentito" y con la entrada a masa, o sea se hace después de un rato de estar funcionando.


----------



## cancerverus266

gracias dosmetros lo tengo conectado alrededor de 4 horas como indicas y el valor permanece estable.
ya consultare nuevamente al foro de ser posible, ya que estoy buscando uno con irf640(ya encontre la liga en el foro)por que me sobran 16 de ese mosfet.
agradezco a todo el foro por este ampli ya que me permitio rescatar varios transistores que tenia mi hermano cerca del bote de basura. en cuanto pueda subo fotos del ampli


----------



## cancerverus266

Aqui las fotos del amplificador terminado y funcionando
La version stereo es con los fn y la mono con d222/b1470
Gracias por resolver todas las dudas.




















Gracias por el pcb a todos los que lo hicieron posible


.


----------



## cancerverus266

quercus10 me puede decir si tuviste algun problema con la version que publicaste en el mensaje #40 ya que no entendi si siempre lo armaste o no? espero me puedas ayudar ya que pienso armar ese tambien,por que tengo 4 pares de darlington que recupere de un kenwood para hacerme una version stereo de 100 watotes  por canal.
en esa version veo que el preset de 500 pasa a 200 por eso la duda.


----------



## DOSMETROS

También date una vuelta por aqui : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...n-sziclai-complementario-cuasi-200-4-a-96597/


----------



## cancerverus266

ooooooooooooooooooooraaaaaaaaaaaallllleeeeeeeeeeeee gracias dosmetros esta muy bien ,pero el limite es de 100 watts (50 si llora el niño dijo mi esposa)aun que me quede tentado no creo darle el uso que se merece ese amplificador,lo que si creo que entendí (corrígeme si no) es que puedo usar bipolares o darlington en estos pcb sin hacer modificaciones?


----------



## Quercus

cancerverus266 dijo:


> quercus10 me puede decir si tuviste algun problema con la version que publicaste en el mensaje #40 ya que no entendi si siempre lo armaste o no? espero me puedas ayudar ya que pienso armar ese tambien,por que tengo 4 pares de darlington que recupere de un kenwood para hacerme una version stereo de 100 watotes  por canal.
> en esa version veo que el preset de 500 pasa a 200 por eso la duda.



Perdona por no contestar, pero no había visto el mensaje.

  Monte el de una _una pareja_  y diseñe esta versión de _dos parejas_   parejas para que se pudiesen usar  Darlington/Transistores  menos  potentes como los FN1016 y FP1016 por una sugerencia de posible uso de  dos compañeros del foro  @hanton y Diego German.

  Si quieres montar este,  mira tambien la _ Sziklai rev. 2_ por estar mas depurada.

  En cuanto al cambio de valor de la resistencia de bias, el culpable  fue DOSMETROS y te aseguro que en la versión que monte, funciono  perfectamente.


----------



## cancerverus266

buenas noches quercus10 te comento que el de dos ya lo arme y funciona de maravilla lo arme precisamente con los fn/fp y d222/b1470 las fotos estan en el mensaje #123,en el Sziklai rev. 2 que mencionas puedo usar darlington no tengo el numero a la mano de los que usare ( estoy fuera de casa en cuanto regrese te digo el numero)pero si son darlington.vi la hoja de datos y segun yo el tip 35/36 son transistores normales( el dibujito es sencillo no como el darlington que trae 2 en el interior)


----------



## Quercus

Cuando estaba probando el primer Sziklay, tuve una pequeña _odisea_  y fue cuando probé el circuito que inicialmente estaba diseñado como una variante del _100W Darlington_, con BJT. 

La revisión 2 es idéntica, con una mejora en el circuito de bias que mejora su distorsión.

Asi que funciona bien con los dos: Darlington y BJT comprobado.


----------



## cancerverus266

buenas tarde quercus10  estos son los darlington que usare en el  b1624/d2493 Sziklai rev. 2 el primero lo declinare por lo que mencionas de que esta menos depurado (o eso entendí).aun que ya le había hecho redimenciones al pcb del primero.en cuanto lo termine porteo fotos del entenado.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lindos transistores *pero ojo que son solo de 60 Watts  *

Darlington *2SD2493*

*2SB1624*


Saludos !


----------



## cancerverus266

oraleee dosmetros no sabia eso entonces significa que aunque coloque 2 pares no llegare a 100 watts? y de paso otra pregunta cual es la finalidad de usar mas de un par en un amplificador o como es este caso cuantos watts proporcionaria este ampli con los 2 pares si me comentas que son de 60 watts.y gracias a todos por los tips que ya se un poco mas que al principio 
que pasen buena noche e inicio de semana


----------



## cancerverus266

hola de nuevo una duda naciente de que el tip42 que consigo es falso (solo tip41 salio original de acuerdo a la hoja de datos)seria posible usar el par C5171/A1930 (solo se vende en pares en lasertec donde adquirí el tip41 pero no tienen el tip42, aquí es muy extraño que te vendan falsificaciones).
por lo poco que entendí al comparar las hojas según yo la diferencia principal (por que la mayoría de lo que dice ni se que significa) es que en Ic en el par que menciono es de 2 contra 6 de los otros.
o en su defecto un par de reemplazo para los tip


----------



## Quercus

El problema es que los mas comunes son los TIP41C/42C porque reemplazos hay algunos pero como te decía, son  algo mas complicados de conseguir, pero igual tu, si los consigues.

Aquí te pongo algunos reemplazos donde están los que comentas :

MJE15030…32…34--MJE15031...33…35

2SC4381—2SA1667

2SC5171—2SA1930

2SD669—2SB649

Los dos últimos irían girados con respecto a los otros


----------



## cancerverus266

te comento que consigo los 2 últimos pares ( solo los venden en pares)así que le daré salida a este proyecto en cuanto lo termine subo fotos y demás datos para el que quiera armarlo.
quercus espero no te molestes si redimensiono el pcb (me encontré uno sencillo que es pcb wizard)el que proporcionan aquí en el foro me queda un poquito amontonado, en el post 120 podrás observar que en la versión stereo (que redimensione sigue siendo el circuito original)cada quien tiene su espacio y el que es mono esta un poquito amontanado.
termino amplificadores y subo pcb en wizard para retribuir un poco al foro.


----------



## juliangp

Alguien sabe como se calcula la proteccion de este amplificador?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Establecés la corriente máxima para los transistores de salida , esa corriente generará una tensión en la resistencia de emisor , y de ahí tenés un divisor de tensión que gatilla la base del transistorcito que cortocircuita base emisor del de potencia.

Necesitás 200 mV mas o menos en la base


----------



## solin

disculpen la molestia, se podra armar con una fuente que ya rectificada entrega 33+33 volt.


----------



## Fogonazo

solin dijo:


> disculpen la molestia, se podra armar con una fuente que ya rectificada entrega 33+33 volt.



*Sip*, pero no te entregará los 100W, estimo que serán unos *70W*


----------



## juliangp

Suponiendo que el VAS no reste voltaje, vas a tener voltaje de alimentación-perdida en Darlingtons-perdida en resistencias-caida de voltaje por consumo ,33-1.4-0.5-2=29.1v/1.4142=20.57Vac

los cuales te van a dar en un altavoz de 8ohm 52w y en 4ohm 95w aprox


----------



## solin

gracias fogonazo y julingp, para mi quedaria perfecto tengo unas bocinas aiwa de un componente de 180 wats stereo, son a 6 ohms no dice de cuantos wats son pero por el componente han de ser de mas de 90 wats cada una, otra pregunta seria: ¿conservaria la calidad?
gacias gracias.


----------



## juliangp

No de nada!.Calidad de que? el amplificador aquí posteado es de muy buena calidad. Lo unico que restaría calidad son los baffles aiwa que dejan bastante que desear, te lo digo por experiencia


----------



## solin

bueno si no son de las mejores las aiwa, pero pues estoy reciclando, casi todo lo sacare de 2 equipos aiwa
que tengo descompuestos, traen buenos darlington estan en buen estado.
Asi arme otro de un kenwood que traia stk.
Despues armare unos buenos bafles (domino carpinteria) me orientare con ustedes de que marca combiene comprar los parlantes, claro abusando de su amabilidad y desde luego cuando tenga $$$.
repito mi agradecimiento.


----------



## solin

creo que mejor busco un transformador mas grande pues le puse los 33v en el multisim y la distorsion se disparo al 12%.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hola Solin , acabo de simularlo y con ±33 V y parlante de 6 Ohms me da 67 Watts con 0,016 % de distorsión 

Tenés que bajarle la señal de entrada a 590 mV para que no recorte-sature


----------



## solin

Hola dosmetros, que buena noticia podre aprovechar toda la chatarra jaja que tengo.
gracias.


----------



## el_patriarca

hola. estoy anotando los componentes del primer circuito para ir a la tienda, y he notado que en la parte de la entrada hay una resistencia de 10 ohms 1w que va a tierra, que no aparece en el esquemático. o es que se la ha aumentado al hacer las distintas versiones del amplificador? espero que alguien me aclare y le estoy agradecido de antemano.


----------



## Quercus

Es un añadido que beneficia al amplificador, para evitar ruidos en posibles bucles de masa.


----------



## el_patriarca

gracias quercus. por favor puedes aclarame otra duda?

en el circuito sziklai revisión 2, hay 2 PCB. en una se ven todos los componentes y en la otra se ven un par de componentes como si estuvieran por debajo de la placa. podrías aclararme qué es eso? es que con tantas versiones ya me confundí. gracias


----------



## Quercus

Son las resistencias de potencia, de los transistores interiores que van por abajo

P.D. Empezamos a tener lio con las versiones, como en el hilo de 50w-mosfet


----------



## el_patriarca

si, es verdad, disculpa quercus por las dudas. es que lo malo de donde yo soy es que las tiendas de electrónica solo traen repuestos de tv o radio, y unos cuantos 555's para que se diviertan los chicos. por eso para hacer un proyecto cualquiera siempre me aseguro de tener absolutamente todos los componentes a mano y luego lo armo. de no ser así busco otro.


----------



## rau

hola, primero quiero agradecer que hallan posteado este amplificador,parece sencillo y por los comentarios sale andando a la primera.
bueno yo queria preguntarles si es posible armar el cuasi usando 2 tip142 (lei que se podia y que funcionaba) y en ves de los tip41/42 usar los tip31/32c (huelo a humo)el voltaje es practicamente igual,pero la disipacion es menor y solo manejan 3A.
saludos!
pd: preguntando por transistores de audio de potencia, me dijieron que se podian usar transistores de salida horizontal de tv, tipo bu208,buy69 etc. esto es verdad? alguno de ustedes alguna vez utilizaron estos? yo leyendo un poco creo que pueden andar... pero a no esperar gran cosa.


----------



## Quercus

Hay una versión específica para _Darlington _ en versión cuasi.

  En cuanto a los transistores que comentas, tendrías que montar la  versión  _cuasi_  y *probar*, deben funcionar.


----------



## crimson

rau dijo:


> ...me dijieron que se podian usar transistores de salida horizontal de tv, tipo bu208,buy69 etc. esto es verdad? alguno de ustedes alguna vez utilizaron estos? yo leyendo un poco creo que pueden andar...  .



Como funcionar funcionan, pero tienen muy poca ganancia, hay que usar buenos excitadores (Tip41/42) con muy buena disipación.
Saludos C


----------



## rau

ok, muchas gracias a los dos por responder tan rápido, de ultima si se calientan demasiado los tip31/32c le mando ventilación forzada (algun cooler de pc).

saludos.


----------



## el_patriarca

hola de nuevo, tengo un problema: queríá hacer una fuente para este amplificador con el lm317 y el lm337, pero al ver la hoja de datos me dice que el lm317 trabaja hasta 37v. asimismo, el lm337 trabaja hasta -37. y el amplificador darlington del primer post requiere +40v -40V. hay algún regulador similar al lm317 que trabaje a 40v? o alguien podríá pasarme el diseño de una fuente simétrica de +40V -40V que no sea muy compleja? gracias de antemano por la ayuda.


----------



## Fogonazo

el_patriarca dijo:


> hola de nuevo, tengo un problema: queríá hacer una fuente para este amplificador con el lm317 y el lm337, pero al ver la hoja de datos me dice que el lm317 trabaja hasta 37v. asimismo, el lm337 trabaja hasta -37. y el amplificador darlington del primer post requiere +40v -40V. hay algún regulador similar al lm317 que trabaje a 40v? o alguien podríá pasarme el diseño de una fuente simétrica de +40V -40V que no sea muy compleja? gracias de antemano por la ayuda.



EL LM317 y LM337 no te alcanzan a entregar esa tensión, pero tampoco te alcanzan a entregar la corriente que consume el amplificador.

Lee este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## el_patriarca

gracias fogonazo por el link, aprendí mucho. y gracias a todos por la ayuda. quería preguntarles si se puede sustituir algunos componentes del amplificador darlington del post #1 para poder hacerlo funcionar con +-47V o es que solo me queda armar el reductor de tensión que muy gentilmente me facilitó dosmetros. o hay alguna otra opción. gracias de antemano.


----------



## cancerverus266

que tan posible es usar los transistores d1933 y b1342 como reenplazo de los tip 41/42


----------



## DOSMETROS

cancerverus266 dijo:


> que tan posible es usar los transistores d1933 y b1342 como reenplazo de los tip 41/42


 
Y si ponés los datasheets ?????


----------



## Quercus

cancerverus266 dijo:


> que tan posible es usar los transistores d1933 y b1342 como reenplazo de los tip 41/42


 Como sugiere DOSMETROS, *lo primero*, el Datasheet del componente, pues informa  nos orienta y facilita las cosas a quien contesta…

Es un Darlington bastante flojito, con una *disipación muy pobre*, pues no tiene parte metálica para ello. Necesitarías dos parejas *mínimo* y aun así, serian inferior a una pareja de TIPxxx. 

Se podría alimentar con 40V por rama máximo, (mejor 35…37V) además, el PCB no vale tal como está por partida doble: El encapsulado es diferente y necesitarías colocar dos unidades. 

Podrías probar alambrándolos y utilizando el Sziklay de dos parejas, luego si todo va bien acondicionar los contactos en el PCB, que es fácil.
  Si decides hacerlo, los cables de los Darlington al PCB lo más cortos posible.

http://www.svntc.com/TPDF/2322.pdf

P.D. Yo no los utilizaria...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Seeeee Quercus , pobres pobres esos transistores , aunque *si tiene muchos* y quiere usarlos podría usar las plaquetas de https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...n-sziclai-complementario-cuasi-200-4-a-96597/ , directamente como *transistores de salida* en la versión Darlington que lleva tres y tres .

Habría que recalcularle un poco la protección nomás , y no más de ±37 V ¿no? . . .

Esos 3 en paralelo serían cómo un 3055 maso (30Wx3) .

Al ampli luego lo llamará *ricota  *, lo hizo para no tirar la leche 

Saludos !


----------



## el_patriarca

hola a todos. les cuento que armé el darlington versión 1 y después de soldar y revisar le hice la prueba de la lampara serie y mala suerte: la lampara prende. desconecté y me puse a revisar la fuente sin carga y la fuente esta bien. me puse a revisar el circuito y descubrí un corto circuito entre -40V y tierra. no sé por dónde empezar a revisar. medí resistencia en el TIP147 y me da una resistencia de aprox 1500 ohmios entre base-emisor, de aprox. 620 ohmios entre colector-base y aprox 500 ohmios entre colector-emisor. sera que mis TIPXXX son truchos? alguien tiene alguna sugerencia dónde puedo empezar a revisar? voy a buscar la cámara para subir fotos.


----------



## crimson

el_patriarca dijo:


> sera que mis TIPXXX son truchos?



Yo hace varios años que descarté totalmente los TIP142/7 para todos mis proyectos. Vienen horribles.
Saludos C


----------



## el_patriarca

acabo de descubrir al culpable del cortocircuito: el capacitor de 100nF que va de -40V a tierra. la verdad que no se puede confiar ni en los componentes pasivos, voy a retirar el de la otra rama por si acaso. a ver como me va ahora, pero soy pesimista, la verdad. al haber hecho corto ya mi circuito esta "tocado" y supongo que va a fallar tarde o temprano. a ver si tengo suerte.


----------



## mario17farias

Hola gente, estoy interesado en armar uno de estos amplificadores de preferencia, los que son a dos transistores, pero no se cual sería el que mejor desempeño tenga, estuve leyendo todo el hilo del post pero todos hablan de las mejoras que se le hizo a cada versión, yo se que todos estan probados pero..siempre hay uno de preferencia para quien los probó a todos. No se si me di a entender.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Mirá , a muchos les gustan los transistores Darlington (a mi particularmente no, aunque los use) , otros hacen elogios de las salidas complementarias , otros se casan con la cuasi complementarias ; a mi  particularmenta para éstos niveles de potencia me gustan las Sziklai y está al que se le mejoró el bias.

Saludos !


----------



## crimson

Hola mario17farías, en realidad depende de la calidad de componentes que consigas. Generalmente tengo que peregrinar por varias casas, ayer fui a comprar unos TIP35 y había mezclados ST aceptables con los famosos "JPANA", ya tratados en el Foro. Como dije más arriba, los TIP142/147 los descarto totalmente. Hace unos años hice un excelente amplificador a transistores:
http://serverpruebas.com.ar/news15/nota03/fig1.htm
andaba excelente,hasta que desaparecieron del mercado esos transistores, probé reemplazarlos pero fue un fracaso, el equipo se transformaba en un oscilador... tengo ganas de rediseñarlo con transistores actuales porque valía la pena. 
Lo más parecido,y que tiene un excelente desempeño es éste:
http://qrplw3dyl.blogspot.com.ar/2012/12/amplificador-40w-bjt-salida-sziklay.html
Pero acá el asunto es ¿para qué lo vas a usar? Si es para uso hogareño va excelente, pero si es para pasar música a alto volumen y mucho tiempo te conviene algo más sencillo:
http://qrplw3dyl.blogspot.com.ar/2014/08/amplifcador-sin-pretensiones-80w.html
http://qrplw3dyl.blogspot.com.ar/2014/09/amplificador-sin-pretensiones-90w.html
En general, hoy en día la mayoría de los amplificadores, por más sencillos que sean (yo armé varios P3A, pero en el Foro no se pueden poner las placas) funcionan bien,con índices de distorsión micho más bajos que los sistemas acústicos a los que son conectados.
Saludos C


----------



## mario17farias

DosMetros: Gracias por la opinión, en verdad el que mencionas esta bastante interesante, tengo unos tip darlignton hace bastante tiempo(tip142/147) y los quiero usar.

Crimson: Tienes razón con eso de los transistores truchos, lastimosamentes aquí en mi país tambien tenemos que lidiar con eso, y los tip que tengo, pues quiero arriesgarme con ellos(ya tienen como 10 años).
Hace un tiempo arme un amplificador de la pagina construyasuvideorockola(obviamente fue antes de conocer este grandioso foro), pues la sorpresa que me lleve fue con los 2SC5200(compre cuatro) y fue despues de eso que descubri un articulo en este foro que hablaba de los transistores truchos y como reconocerlos. Pues que creen que paso?.....siiiii....asi....mismo.....¡ son recontra truchos! la decepcion fue tal que ni siquiera me anime a probarlos.

Por otro lado, la pregunta de ¿para que lo quiero usar?, en realidad lo quiero para sacarlo al patio los fines de semana y deleitarme con un sonido potente y mas que aceptable, tengo dos parlantes selenium de 15' 350 rms 8ohm que todavia no tienen caja, pero en fin...esa es la idea.
Saludos...



Crimson: A estos los tengo en la mira.
http://qrplw3dyl.blogspot.com.ar/2014/08/amplifcador-sin-pretensiones-80w.html
http://qrplw3dyl.blogspot.com.ar/2014/09/amplificador-sin-pretensiones-90w.html


----------



## crimson

mario17farias dijo:


> tengo unos tip darlignton hace bastante tiempo(tip142/147) y los quiero usar.(ya tienen como 10 años).


Si tienen 10 años hay esperanzas que sean buenos. Hoy en día me acostumbré a peregrinar por distintas casas, ya no es como en los viejos tiempos en que compraba todo en una sola. Me hice de un bolsito colgante muy práctico y voy casa por casa comprando lo que veo que tienen de buena calidad. 
El de 90 anda muy bien, le doy para que tenga y sin ningún problema:
Ver el archivo adjunto 117781
Ver el archivo adjunto 117751
Saludos C


----------



## Quercus

mario17farias dijo:


> ...siempre hay uno de preferencia para quien los probó a todos.
> Saludos.


  Como dices que tienes Darlington, que como ya te han dicho, al ser antiguos deben ir bien, si te decides a montar, mejor las dos versiones con mejoras en el bias, _ solo para Darlington_ y el _Sziklay_ que funciona con Darlington y con BJT.
Funcionar funcionan de maravilla.


----------



## cancerverus266

hola de nuevo estoy retomando el hilo por que lo deje pendiente por falta de tiempo  nuevamente se agradece la ayuda.
ya leí el post de fogonaso "puesta en marcha de amplificadores" y los comentarios al respecto del tema.
ahora mencionan que la medicion se hace con entrada en corto y calientito la duda es esta.
 primero lo conecte con lampara serie y entrada en corto sin nada conectado ala salida y lo deje en 13.8 mV medidos en la resistencia y se mantuvo estable por un lapso de 2 hrs, posteriormente lo conecte sin la serie y mantuvo ese valor. 
aqui es donde tengo la duda respecto a que se ajusta estando "calientito".
una ves hecho el ajuste con la serie se conecta normalmente y se pone a trabajar el amplificador y se vuelve a ajustar?
si me lo pueden explicar con manzanitas y cual seria el voltaje optimo a medir en este amplificador ya que lo deje en la media de los valores sugeridos tanto en este post como en el de fogonazo, para poder darle fin en este lapso de tiempo libre que tengo (gracias dios por la libertad breve pero libre)


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Que cosa ajustaste a 13.8 mV ?

Lo que se ajusta y se "*retoca*" después de un rato de operación (Caliente) es la corriente de reposo, que se mide sobre alguna/s de las resistencia/s de emisor


----------



## cancerverus266

me disculpo siempre me falta algo en el mensaje efectivamente me falto mencionar que la medición era de la corriente de reposo y la medí en las resistencias de emisor (gracias a fogonazo por aclarar el punto ).
inicialmente fue de 13.8 después de ponerlo atrabajar a volumen medio coloque el corto en la entrada y desconecte la bocina volví a medir en la resistencia de emisor y medio el valor de 28mv así que lo regrese a 13.8,  ¿fue correcto esto?.
después de ese ajuste no se calentó tanto (se puede poner la mano sobre el disipador).






[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]




cabe mencionar que la idea es colocarle un ventilador funcionando a 6 u 8 volts.


----------



## el_patriarca

hola a todos, nuevamente armé el amplificador darlington del post 1 (el original) y bueno, se puede decir que funcionó, pero, después de hacer las pruebas del hilo de fogonazo, no logro hacer que la corriente de bias baje a un valor menor a los 47mA (el tester mide 22mV sobre 0.47 ohm). el potenciómetro está al extremo. bueno, decidí continuar y le puse una señal  muy débil, y empezó a funcionar, pero con una distorsión notoria que "baja" al aumentar volumen a la entrada.

bueno, continué y le quite la lampara de protección, y funcionó con dicha distorsión que baja con el volumen, pero funcionó. no me animo a darle mucho volumen todavía.

mi pregunta es: puedo aumentar el valor del potenciómetro, digamos a 1Kohm, o es que el problema esta en otra parte?

gracias de antemano por su ayuda.


----------



## Fogonazo

Primero lee este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/armar-pcb-morir-intento-109269/

Luego revisa "Todo", valores, hubicación, conexión patas, Etc

Si revisaste a conciencia "Todo" y no encontraste nada, aumenta el valor de R15 a *1500Ω*


Ver el archivo adjunto 77051​
La causa de que a bajo volumen distorsione mucho y al aumentar distorsione menos frecuentemente se debe a una etapa que queda mal polarizada, al subir el volumen, la misma señal va corrigiendo la polarización de la etapa en cuestión y comienza a sonar mejor.


----------



## el_patriarca

gracias por la ayuda fogonazo. sin embargo ahora el multímetro ahora marca un voltaje negativo que no varía al mover el preset. pero sigue funcionando con esa distorsión.

voy a revisar todo de nuevo y volveré a colocar la resistencia de 1K.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No hay tensión contínua en la salida de parlante ?


----------



## el_patriarca

en la salida de parlante hay una tensión continua de -27mV. casi el mismo valor que en la resistencia de emisor que va al TIP142.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Medí V emisor base de los TIP142 , TIP122


----------



## el_patriarca

el voltaje base emisor del TIP142 es de 0.8V

el voltaje base emisor del TIP147 es de -1.0V


----------



## DOSMETROS

El del tip 142 está demasiado bajo , probá cambiarlo y probá quitar T4


----------



## crazysound

Hola el_patriarca, en las 2 resistencias de emisor medís tensión?

Saludos..


----------



## el_patriarca

hola, si, en las dos resistencias mido la tensión.

voy a buscar otros TIP142 en la tienda porque no los tengo a la mano. regreso mas tarde, gracias por la ayuda a todos...


----------



## Tatare

Que tal amigos les comparto mi experiencia con este circuito a mi también me pasó lo mismo a la hora de hacer funcionar yo hice el otro mas simple sin la protección y las bias se fijan solo con dos diodos y estuvo todo ok y medi entre tierra y la bas del tip142 y media 0,7 volts también medi entre tierra y la base del tip142 y me dio -0,7volts. Bueno también medi entre tierra y la salida si había tensión sin señal y nada después le pues audio despacito con la lampara en serie y sonaba distorsionado los agudos, supuse que podría ser porque en la base de los tip como son darlington necesitaría al menos 1.2 voltios y decidí ponerle un diodo más con una resistencia de 100 Ohms y volví a medir entre las bases y tierra obteniendo una tensión de 1.1 voltios y -1.1voltios medi entre tierra y salida todo esto si. señal y sin parlante y nada.
Bien aclarado esto le puse musica con volumen bajo y vaya sorpresa funcionó la distorsión casi desapareció por completo de hecho que nadie mas que yo lo nota al escuchar y así dejé funcionando esta alimentado con +/- 33v ah y sin señal no calienta nada ningún ruido


----------



## el_patriarca

bueno, al final resulta que el "culpable" de la distorsión a bajo volumen es el propio parlante 

el amplificador funciona de mil maravillas, ya hice dos para usarlos en mi cuarto. en un futuro espero armar las versiones siguientes para seguir aprendiendo. muchas gracias a todos por sus consejos y ayudas y al que aportó este excelente circuito.


----------



## Tatare

Saludos el patriarca quisiera hacerte una sugerencia: 

Para reducir la distorsión en la salida te recomiendo montarle una red de zobel, ya que aunque parezca insignificante ese pequeño circuito evita ciertos ruidos raros además de proteger los tweeters de frecuencias ultrasónicas que podrían dañarlos y claro también protege al amplificador, lo digo por experiencia y aunque parezca mentira el ampli calienta menos con ese circuito.


----------



## cancerverus266

hola de nuevo aquí,resulta que ya con un poco mas de tiempo probé bien la etapa con fn/fp y de paso le cambie el disipador resultando que se calentaba demasiado alcanzando  60 grados con corriente de reposo de 21mA (realizando todo el proceso que indica fogonazo en su post de puesta en marcha de amplificadores)medidos en las resistencias de los emisores y volumen a la mitad conectado al pc,así que probé otra etapa hecha con d2493/b1624 con disipadores separados y ambas etapas alimentadas a+-35 Vdc.
Para mi sorpresa la etapa con d2493/b1624 a máximo volumen y por espacio de 1hr apenas llego a 30 grados.
Así que decidí rehacer la etapa de los fn/fp pero en la versión de 2 pares como se aconseja en el post,y aquí viene la duda obviamente hay una version que claramente dice "100W Darlington con TIP41C-42C y dos parejas de salida"(la cual fue diseñada a petición de diego que quería usar los mismos fn/fp) mas obvio no puede ser que la lógica dice realiza esta.
 y aqui la parte donde mas de uno dirá "este se cayo de chiquito y quedo mas necio que el necio" vi también en el post esta versión "100W Sziklai rev.2" (se comenta que esta mas depurada quercus la probo con solo un par) y aquí es donde me quede cual cual? leído el post ambas funcionan  la segunda si entendí bien con ambos bjt y darlington.asi que cual es mas recomendable para los fn/fp.
anexo fotos







[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## Tatare

Que lindo quedó!
Una pregunta: Los únicos cambios que hiciste fue cambiar los FN/FP y poner en disipadores separados?. Y donde conseguiste esos disipadores o lo frabricaste?.


----------



## Quercus

Muy bien esos trabajos cancerverus.


  Las dos funcionan con BJT y Darlington, pero como dices, la Rev. 2 está mas depurada, asi que es la que montaria.


----------



## cancerverus266

gracias por responder y ya subiré fotos de la versión sugerida con 2 pares.
tatare el que esta al lado del transformador es la versión con fn/fp como se calentaba demasiado hice las otras placas con los d2493/b1624 desde el inicio para ver si eran los transistores razón por la cual usare los 2 pares de fn/fp juntos a ver si se calientan menos y los separados tiene disipadores de esteros que usaban stk de 70 watts esos salieron en 20 pesos mexicanos cada uno  el disipador que tiene los fn/fp me lo vendieron junto con otros 4 que ya verán en futuros proyectos (la mayoría de quercus)en 80 pesos mexicanos esos si no se de que eran ya que venían sueltos  .
Por cierto el transformador que esta en la foto se pudo realizar gracias a este foro también.


----------



## pandacba

Con ese nivel de potencia y de tensión los FN/FP no te deberian siquiera calentar, son más grandes que los TIP142/147, los he utilzado en etapas más grandes e incluso para hacer los amplis discretos, para reemplazar los STK, pero ahora ya no consigo originales, ya que se rompen sin alcanzar altas potencias


----------



## cancerverus266

tengo la idea de que el calentamiento también se deba a que use bases para los transistores chicos incluido el que esta fijado al disipador (en este de  los fn/fp el bias no esta tan estable como en la versión separada la cual tiene soldados los transistores directamente a la placa)probare soldando directamente a la placa y a ver que pasa antes del deshuese.
pues no sabría decir a que voltaje trabajaban ya que desarme los transformadores para poder armar 2 como sugería un tutorial del foro (y de paso saber si podía hacerlo) y eran de un aiwa también lo unico que recuerdo era un modelo nsx ydemas


----------



## Tatare

Una sugerencia, para salir de dudas del porque está calentando los transistores te recomiendo, medir la tensión de la base de los darlington, y no debe superar 1,2V y -1.2V esto midiendo entre tierra y las bases de los transistores de salidas ya que si superan esa tensión significa que están conduciendo todo el tiempo aun estando en reposo ya sabes. .
Hace eso y comenta como te fue.


----------



## pandacba

Como ya comente antes y dado que se consigue sigo utilzando, los TIP142/147, hace años he utilzado bastante el par 2N6284/87 que son de càpsula TO3, muy buenos por cierto, incluso en una versión reducida la placa RCA130, con excelentes resultados y ahora veo que es posible conseguir los *MJH6284G* y* MJH6287G* en cápsula TO-247 aquí, en Argentina se consiguen solo que unos 100 pesos c/u pero son más robustos que los TIP, ya que IC=20A VCEO=100V y Po=160W, voy a ver quien los  tiene más baratos


----------



## cancerverus266

hola de nuevo y aprovechando que tengo un espacio de tiempo realice las medidas en las bases y me  da los siguientes voltajes
de la primera foto del post #185 de izquierda a derecha
FP1=1.198v  FN1=1.183v, FP2=1.201v  FN2=1.182v.

resol de todos los transistores chicos ya sin bases y mejoro un poco lo del calentamiento pero aun sigue calentando (no puedes mantener la mano por mas de 4 misisipis)

como puedo bajar de ser necesario el voltaje que me comentaron de las bases.

pd el voltaje de trabajo es de +-35 volts y 10000mF por rama


----------



## Fogonazo

cancerverus266 dijo:


> hola de nuevo y aprovechando que tengo un espacio de tiempo _*realice las medidas en las bases y me  da los siguientes voltajes
> de la primera foto del post #185 de izquierda a derecha
> FP1=1.198v  FN1=1.183v, FP2=1.201v  FN2=1.182v.*_ . . .



¿ Que son esa mediciones ?
¿ Entre "que" y "que" las estas haciendo ?

Ver el archivo adjunto 77051​


----------



## Tatare

Las tensiones fueron medidas entre GND y las bases de los transistores de salida FN/FP. A mi al menos eso me ha funcionado (el método de medir tensión entre tierra y las bases). Y no deberían superar los 1.2v y no olvides medir la tensión en la RE de los transistores de salida para calcular la corriente de reposo con la ayuda de la ley de ohm: I=V/R.
Cualquier duda lee el tutorial puesta en marcha de fogonazo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

En general las tensiones de *base* se miden contra *emisor*.


----------



## cancerverus266

lo siento se me olvido de nuevo.
las mediciones las realice en la base de los transistores de salida y tierra.
el ajuste de la corriente de reposo lo realice de acuerdo al tutorial de fogonazo.
reemplazare los fn por b1624/d2493 y les comento como funciona.


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Que tensiones mediste sobre las resistencias de emisor ?


----------



## cancerverus266

sobre las de emisor medi 12mV (en las 4 resistencias de emisor de acuedo con el tutorial de puesta en marcha)con la entrada en corto


----------



## Fogonazo

cancerverus266 dijo:


> sobre las de emisor medi 12mV (en las 4 resistencias de emisor de acuedo con el tutorial de puesta en marcha)con la entrada en corto



Eso corresponde a unos 25mA de corriente de reposo 

Con ese valor de corriente los finales  deberían calentar, salvo que los finales sean extremadamente falsos.

Con el multímetro entre GND y la salida del amplificador mide *"Tensión Alterna"*.
Si insertas en *serie* con la pata (+) un capacitor de 100nF mejor.

Publica el resultado


----------



## urubamba

Hola, una cosa que me vino a la cabezota que ya no está tan afilada como cuando tenía 20 años....

He leído el post y veo que en ningún momento se comenta nada acerca del par de entrada en configuración Darlington en cuanto a su apareamiento. 

Recuerdo que es muy importante medir el HFE de cada uno ( Beta o ganancia de cada ttor ) a efectos de equilibrar el punto de trabajo del par diferencial .
Si esto no se consigue con un par de ttres apareados, ( la diferencia entre los Beta de cada transistor no debe ser mayor al 10 % ) se puede conseguir el equilibrio con un preset ajustable entre los dos emisores.
Si la diferencia es menor al 10 % , mejor, pero en caso de ser mayor, se corre el riesgo de que haya corriente continua en la salida.

Espero que tenga algo que ver .......recuerden que la intención es aportar....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

urubamba dijo:


> Espero que tenga algo que ver .......recuerden que la intención es aportar....


Hola Urubamba:
En este foro, a diferencia de otros donde participas, no tenes que pedir disculpas por hacer un aporte, bueno o malo.
Si es malo, estan los mods para limpiarlo SIN QUE NADIE SE SIENTA OFENDIDO mientras que si es bueno, vas a recibir uno o mas "me gusta".
En este foro todos cumplimos las reglas, y si no... los mods se encargan de eso... sin espacio para la discusion.
Lo que vos has dicho es algo razonable,aunque no se si vale o no en este caso... pero ya te vas a enterar.
Por lo demas: gracias por aportar!


----------



## Quercus

urubamba dijo:


> Hola, una cosa que me vino a la cabezota que ya no está tan afilada como cuando tenía 20 años....
> 
> He leído el post y veo que en ningún momento se comenta nada acerca del par de entrada en configuración Darlington en cuanto a su apareamiento.
> 
> Recuerdo que es muy importante medir el HFE de cada uno ( Beta o ganancia de cada ttor ) a efectos de equilibrar el punto de trabajo del par diferencial .
> Si esto no se consigue con un par de ttres apareados, ( la diferencia entre los Beta de cada transistor no debe ser mayor al 10 % ) se puede conseguir el equilibrio con un preset ajustable entre los dos emisores.
> Si la diferencia es menor al 10 % , mejor, pero en caso de ser mayor, se corre el riesgo de que haya corriente continua en la salida.
> 
> Espero que tenga algo que ver .......recuerden que la intención es aportar....



 Hola Urubamba, el ajuste del par de entrada es tal como dices, en este y los demás.
  Es un tema que se ha tratado en varios hilos y la cuestión es no andar repitiendo en cada amplificador que se postea, la misma explicación.
  El problema lo tiene el menos experto que no lo sabe y el que no quiere comprar  6/8 transistores para utilizar 2.
  Personalmente le doy mucha importancia al dato que comentas y creo que  todos los amplificadores que he tocado tienen alguna versión con regulador para el “Offset” aunque algunas sin postear.
  Y afinando el dato que das, también es conveniente acoplarlos térmicamente en el montaje.


----------



## urubamba

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hola Urubamba:
> En este foro, a diferencia de otros donde participas, *no tenes que pedir disculpas por hacer un aporte, bueno o malo.*
> Por lo demas: gracias por aportar!



Dr. Zoidberg, participo en varios foros y de acuerdo a la idiosincracia de cada uno, aporto lo que puedo....
Pero éste es sin duda el que más me permite entrar en detalles porque aquí hay gente con formación técnica, que es lo que más me agrada. Lo que sucede es que " _el que se quemó con leche, ve una vaca y llora_ " .....
Una vez en otro foro del que decidí no participar más, hice un comentario sobre el _damping factor_ y me tiraron con un yunque por la cabeza.....
Te sacan la chapa y te dicen, _" yo sé, vos no sabés nada" _.....y eso a veces_ acojona_ un poco porque yo ya no estoy en actividad en el tema electrónica.

Saludos !





quercus10 dijo:


> Hola Urubamba, el ajuste del par de entrada es tal como dices, en este y los demás.
> *Es un tema que se ha tratado en varios hilos y la cuestión es no andar repitiendo en cada amplificador que se postea, la misma explicación.*
> El problema lo tiene el menos experto que no lo sabe y el que no quiere comprar  6/8 transistores para utilizar 2.
> Personalmente le doy mucha importancia al dato que comentas y creo que  todos los amplificadores que he tocado tienen alguna versión con regulador para el “Offset” aunque algunas sin postear.
> Y afinando el dato que das, también es conveniente acoplarlos térmicamente en el montaje.



Bueno, está bien, pero tampoco se puede estar dos horas con el buscador ( que por otra parte no es muy eficiente, ya lo he intentado usar ) antes de dar una opinión. Siempre habrá cosas que ya fueron tratadas, es inevitable, pero el que es nuevo no puede tener _la bola de cristal_, me parece.

Saludos amigo.


----------



## Quercus

Todo tiene puntos de vista y opiniones diversas, PERO, aplicando tu lógica, habría que poner un tutorial de todo lo que hay que saber y tener en cuenta en cada amplificador. 

  Lo esencial se trata en este hilo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapas-potencia-nuevas-reparadas-11722/

  Como decía, ahí está lo esencial, es indudable que hay innumerables detalles que se comentan en según qué diseño repartidos por el foro. En cuanto alguien pone en marcha un amplificador y tiene un problema lo plantea, normalmente alguien con conocimiento le contesta en función de lo bien que plantea el tema y la pregunta.

  En cuanto al contratiempo del buscador y la bola de cristal, te diré mi punto de vista: 
*Muchas más horas me tiro yo frente al ordenador haciendo PCB,  para que LA MAYORIA, entre se lleve el diseño sin dar NI LAS GRACIAS, y que sea yo el que tenga que usar la bola de cristal y adivinar que dato o consejo van a necesitar y ponerlo en el PDF para que no se molesten cuando lo monten. *

*La ley del mínimo esfuerzo.*

  Dice Cacho: …si lo quemas aprendes, si no lo quemas no aprendes…

  Esto combinado con primero leer y luego preguntar, MEDICINA SANTA.

  Saludos urubamba


----------



## Tatare

Por favor haganle un favor a este ampli y usenlo con pre amplificador sea como seguidor de tensión o con ganancia, más de una vez me pasó que se quema uno de los pares y me quema la salida del celular de un mp3 por conectarlo directo


----------



## cancerverus266

gracias por contestar,fogonazo ya no realice las medidas que me indicabas por que reemplace los fn por b1624/d2493 la temperatura con entrada en corto se mantuvo entre 28-29 grados,el voltaje sobre las resistencias de emisor en el par de la derecha se mantuvo igual y en el par de la izquierda había una diferencia de .1 entre una resistencia y otra.

apenas entre de nuevo por que uno de mis hijos se corto un pedacito de dedo y pues no tuve tiempo de entrar,por esa razón apenas publique el avance

en cuanto encuentre un espacio realizo el ajuste de bias con el ampli calientito y les comento los avances







[/IMG]


----------



## Fogonazo

cancerverus266 dijo:


> . . . anexo una fotos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://k33.kn3.net/7/C/8/9/B/6/210.jpg
> 
> http://k46.kn3.net/8/0/9/9/5/8/DCA.jpg



Lee esto:
*¿ Como subir imágenes ?*


----------



## cancerverus266

gracias fogonazo,haré una prueba en las nuevas fotos  para ocupar menos espacio y se vean como tira en el mensaje


----------



## el_patriarca

cancerverus, es muy raro que se te caliente tanto el amplificador. yo lo he armado con un disipador primitivo en comparación a los tuyos, y me ha funcionado bien a volumen elevado por largo rato. pienso que tus transistores de salida no son muy confiables. o ponle un ventilador.


----------



## cancerverus266

patriarca, este en particular mejoro con el cambio de transistores y resoldando, resultando en un bias mas estable,ahora la temperatura llega a 48 grados con volumen alto y si le coloco un ventilador la temperatura se mantiene en 33 grados en cuanto termine publico las mejoras con foto y todo (anteriormente con los fn no se podía tocar el disipador ya que calentaba a mas de 60 grados con todo y ventilador)


----------



## cancerverus266

empezare diciendo que este amplificador funciona perfectamente, los problemas que se presentan son totalmente inherentes al diseño.
lamento haberles hecho perder el tiempo ya que desarmare el modulo sobre el cual venia posteando mis dudas debido que se murió y los hechos aun no están del todo claros
en cuanto las investigaciones y la autopsia terminen se hará un dictamen del susodicho.
por otro lado anexo foto del que si funciona  por demas perfectamente ya que a alto volumen y con 30ma apenas y calienta que da gusto (lo que confirma el comentario del patriarca).
quercus gracias por todo el esfuerzo en este diseño y constante aporte al foro.
y a todo el foro por resolver dudas.
fogonazo espero y salga la imagen como indica el tuto que me recomendaste.


----------



## Quercus

Hola cancerverus.
  Antes que nada, espero que tu hijo este sanando bien del dedo.

  Para estas ocasiones siempre me gusta citar a Cacho con aquello de “…si lo quemas…” 

  Que esto sea para bien, cojas experiencia y a seguir, se disfruta mucho cuando empiezan a hacer ruido del bueno. 

  Es inevitable que algunas veces salga humo, más aun cuando se utilizan componentes, cuya similitud, muchas veces,* no lo es tanto…*


----------



## koki2205

Hola gente. Les comento q*u*e hace mucho sigo el foro pero nunca había participado en proyectos. Esta vez arme este amplificador siguiendo cuidadosamente todos los pasos y salio andando a la primera. Hice la versión 2 con un par darlington y use los fn y fp de un aiwa q*u*e tenia ahi tirado. Lo estoy alimentando con 38v 0 38v. Pero siento q*u*e tiene poca potencia y no se si es lo q*u*e da o algo estoy haciendo mal. Mi intensión es hacerlo stereo para dos parlantes de 15 q*u*e tengo, pero lo probé con un parlante de 8 sony con entrada de la notebook y lo movia al limite. Pienso q*u*e al de 15 no le será suficiente. Será q*u*e tengo q*u*e ponerle darlington mas potentes? O un previo al ampli? Q*u*e me recomiendan? Después subo fotos. Saludos


----------



## Tatare

Hola amigo koki2205. Específica la impedancia y potencia de tus parlantes; por lo pronto te puedo decir que con esa tensión a 4ohm daría unos 64w y a 8ohm 32w si el amplificador tiene 60% de eficiencia tal vez un poco más.
Para aumentar la potencia podrías subir la tensión un poco mas no mucho te recomendaría que no pases los 50v+/- y con 4 ohm daría 110w y con 8ohm 55w todo esto implica más temperatura en los transistores y más distorsión armónica debe estar bien refrigerada.


----------



## DOSMETROS

*FN1016 = 2SD2438
FP1016 = 2SB1587*


----------



## Tatare

Ahí están los datasheet gracias DOSMETROS


----------



## koki2205

muchas gracias por la información. Voy a ver si consigo un tranformador mas grande. Lo probé en 6 ohmios. Ahora voy al taller y hago las pruebas con los Darlington fp y en, sino los cambiare


----------



## CHICHARRA

HOLA.....queria saber si ese pot RV1,,,,se puede colocar un reostato,,,,,o es lo mismo


----------



## Quercus

Hola CHICHARRA.
  Ese elemento ( RV1) es una resistencia ajustable, que es sinónimo de reóstato, así que si, puedes poner un reóstato, que cumpla con las características que exige el circuito claro.
http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=reostato


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Os propongo un juego como el de "encuentre las 7 diferencias":
 En PDF anexo os vais a encontrar parcialmente el artículo de la revista Electrónique Magacine de 2008 (francesa) y en la última página del PDF el esquema del circuto de Elektor de 1982, edición española, cuyo artículo completo publiqué en el hilo "Diagramas de amplificadores". Añadiendo el circuito de Resistor que publica Joaquín ( Quercus10 ) en el primer post de éste hilo........ Ahí va la pregunta , salvo cosas mínimas ¿ Dónde están las diferencias ????. ............................................ Respuesta: El original (copyright) es el más antigüo ( Elektor 1982 ) y los más recientes son un PLAGIO, del que por cierto los franceses con sus Kits se están forrando.
No me alegueis la diferencia de los darlington (BDX´s ó TIP) pues es una adaptación del componente a los tiempos "modernos", es más, hasta el condensador de 680 Pf entre patillas se conserva.
Ale a buscar diferencias, y si las veis, me las contais.
Un saludo.
P.D.: Tener en cuenta las "erratas" intencionadas que hecen los de Resistos y Electrónique.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

crimson dijo:


> Hola mario17farías, en realidad depende de la calidad de componentes que consigas. Generalmente tengo que peregrinar por varias casas, ayer fui a comprar unos TIP35 y había mezclados ST aceptables con los famosos "JPANA", ya tratados en el Foro. Como dije más arriba, los TIP142/147 los descarto totalmente. Hace unos años hice un excelente amplificador a transistores:
> http://serverpruebas.com.ar/news15/nota03/fig1.htm
> andaba excelente,hasta que desaparecieron del mercado esos transistores, probé reemplazarlos pero fue un fracaso, el equipo se transformaba en un oscilador... tengo ganas de rediseñarlo con transistores actuales porque valía la pena.
> Lo más parecido,y que tiene un excelente desempeño es éste:
> http://qrplw3dyl.blogspot.com.ar/2012/12/amplificador-40w-bjt-salida-sziklay.html
> Pero acá el asunto es ¿para qué lo vas a usar? Si es para uso hogareño va excelente, pero si es para pasar música a alto volumen y mucho tiempo te conviene algo más sencillo:
> http://qrplw3dyl.blogspot.com.ar/2014/08/amplifcador-sin-pretensiones-80w.html
> http://qrplw3dyl.blogspot.com.ar/2014/09/amplificador-sin-pretensiones-90w.html
> En general, hoy en día la mayoría de los amplificadores, por más sencillos que sean (yo armé varios P3A, pero en el Foro no se pueden poner las placas) funcionan bien,con índices de distorsión micho más bajos que los sistemas acústicos a los que son conectados.
> Saludos C



Me debo dirigir a Crimson pues es el autor y el más idóneo para responderme, no se entienda como un menosprecio al resto de los honorables miembros del foro; Crimson allá va la pregunta: éstos circuitos (así como otros muchos que publicas en tu blog) están levantando furor entre mis "seniles" compañeros de trabajo, pero nos falta un dato relevante (en estos y otros amplis )  ¿¿¿¿¿ Cual es el valor del bias ??????. Pues eso, gracias por tu amable respuesta y saludos de mi hermano Paco EA5GU que no sé si ha hablado contigo (por radio , claro).


----------



## miguelus

Buenas noches

Ese mismo Amplificador (con mínimas variaciones) lo comercializa la casa Velleman (K8060)

Ver PDF adjunto...

Sal U2


----------



## crimson

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿¿ Cual es el valor del bias ??????.



Hola Juan Carlos, el valor del bias depende del uso que le vas a dar al amplificador. En mi caso, cuando los uso para trabajar, les doy un bias bajo, tipo 5 a 10 mA, porque son equipos que generalmente se usan a alto volumen siempre, por ejemplo, en una sala de danzas, y es más importante que el equipo no caliente a que tenga un poco de distorsión por cruce, que al estar casi siempre a todo lo que da, no es perceptible. En el caso de los equipos hogareños, arranco en 20mA mínimo, y si tiene buen disipador llego hasta 40mA (los puristas llegan hasta 100mA, pero se transforma en una estufa), con estas corrientes ya se hace imperceptible la distorsión por cruce.
Saludos C


----------



## gevv

jorge morales dijo:


> estimado quercus 10, es afirmativo solo subi la informacion para respaldar el comentario que ud. amablemente menciona en el primer post.Adjunto mas informacion de salid a tipo Darligton. saludos



aporte + pcb (_lo sentimos no software_)


----------



## SERGIOD

gevv dijo:


> aporte + pcb (_lo sentimos no software_)



Muy buen aporte gracias por compartirnos ese PCB


----------



## Goomba

Buenas.
El *circuito versión 2.0* subido al inicio de la página 1 por Quercus, con un 0,009 % THD. ¿Funcionará  bien a 4ohm y +-42v? (Aunque aumente el THD)
En caso negativo, ¿qué cambio me recomendáis hacer?
Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

A 4 Ohms ya andarías por los  200 Watts , mejor date una vuelta por aqui : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...n-sziclai-complementario-cuasi-200-4-a-96597/


----------



## Goomba

DOSMETROS tiene buena pinta ese circuito pero mi transformador no llega a los 200w 
Con mi transformador puedo hacer uno de hasta 150w (aunque no me importaría hacer el amplificador de 100w) pero hasta ahora no encuentro ningún circuito por el foro que trabaje a *+-42v*, de *100-150w* a *4 Ohm* ¿Me recomiendas alguno con esas características?
Gracias, un saludo


----------



## Quercus

Goomba dijo:


> DOSMETROS tiene buena pinta ese circuito pero mi transformador no llega a los 200w
> Con mi transformador puedo hacer uno de hasta 150w (aunque no me importaría hacer el amplificador de 100w) pero hasta ahora no encuentro ningún circuito por el foro que trabaje a *+-42v*, de *100-150w* a *4 Ohm* ¿Me recomiendas alguno con esas características?
> Gracias, un saludo


Siguiendo los pasos del maestro Fogonazo:
  Ironia modo on:  *“soy DOSMETROS con la cirugía estética hecha”*  ironia modo off.
  Para conseguir 100W (150W ni hablar, a no ser en bridge) con ±50V hay un montón pero con ±42V la lista es escasa y en algunos casos dudo que se consiga a no ser un clase “D”.

  Este por ejemplo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/aporte-100-100-wrms-integrado-disipador-9884/#post49419

Lo que si te recomendaría, es que te asegures de la potencia del transformador.

 Ademas si es un clase AB, con 150W en el tranformador no vas a conseguir mas de 100W de potencia RMS.


----------



## Goomba

Quercus, el transformador que tengo es de *200VA*, 60v con tap central (30-0-30) y de tipo toroidal. Esos 200VA supongo que son potencia aparente, así que no se realmente cuantos watios reales puede entregar..
200VA*0.8=160w. ¿Sería esa la potencia real?
Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo

Goomba dijo:


> Quercus, el transformador que tengo es de *200VA*, 60v con tap central (30-0-30) y de tipo toroidal. Esos 200VA supongo que son potencia aparente, así que no se realmente cuantos watios reales puede entregar..
> 200VA*0.8=160w. ¿Sería esa la potencia real?
> Un saludo.



Considera al transformador de *200W*


----------



## Quercus

Si el transformador ofrece dos ramales de 30V 3.33A + 30V 3,33A entonces, SI, puedes considerar que dispones de 200W en el.

  A groso modo se considera, que para alimentar un amplificador de tipo AB,  este podría entregar en sonido, dos tercios de esa potencia, 0.60/0.65W, dale una leida a este hilo:  http://www.forosdeelectronica.co


----------



## Goomba

¿Entonces me serviría mi transformador para el circuito que mencionó DOSMETROS? Tal vez  con una buena refrigeración.. Yo es que lo veo corto si tenemos en cuenta que el rendimiento es del 60%.

Por cierto el hilo de Fogonazo está bárbaro


----------



## Quercus

Podrías utilizarlo perfectamente, con algo menos de potencia, para hacerte una idea aprox. habría que simular el circuito con alguno de los archivos que subió DOSMETROS.
  Con ese circuito, caso de necesitarlo, se puede utilizar a 4Ω si problemas.

  Sobre el hilo de fogonazo, si se aplica como explica, es garantía de que la fuente que utilizamos es la adecuada, cosa que no sucede en *casi* ningún circuito comercial.


----------



## Goomba

Que bueno que lo pueda usar 
Me faltan algunos componentes, en cuanto los reúna todos me pondré manos a la obra, a ver que sale de ahí jejeje. 

Gracias a todos por la ayuda!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hoy no porque me voy de festejo de mi cumpleaños bis  , pero tendría que simularlo y probar de achicarle un poquito la ganancia , tenme paciencia 

Saludos !


----------



## Goomba

El MPSA06, no se si lo conseguiré en la tienda a la que suelo ir, me serviría el clásico 2n2222a o el bc547 ¿no? 
Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo

Goomba dijo:


> El MPSA06, no se si lo conseguiré en la tienda a la que suelo ir, me serviría el clásico 2n2222a o el bc547 ¿no?
> Un saludo.



¿ Comparaste los datasheet´s ?


----------



## Goomba

Pues ahora que lo miro me parece que no van a servir. El bc547 soporta menos intensidad (100mA frente a los 500mA del MPSA06) y el 2n2222a soporta menos tensión (40v frente a los 80v del MPSA06):cabezon: ¿Me recomiendan alguno?


----------



## Fogonazo

Mira este par complementario *BD139/BD140*


----------



## Goomba

El BD139 es practicamente igual al MPSA06 según el datasheet, entonces supongo que servirá.
Gracias!


----------



## crazysound

Goomba dijo:


> El MPSA06, no se si lo conseguiré en la tienda a la que suelo ir, me serviría el clásico 2n2222a o el bc547 ¿no?
> Un saludo.


Hola Goomba, en qué lugar van esos mpsa06?


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Goomba dijo:


> El BD139 es practicamente igual al MPSA06 según el datasheet, entonces supongo que servirá.
> Gracias!



Cuidadín con la distribución de las patas (e-b-c).
Un saludo.


----------



## Goomba

Crazysound, va en este amplificador de 200w: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...n-sziclai-complementario-cuasi-200-4-a-96597/
Creo que es para ajustar el bías.Juan Carlos Hérnandez Púa, acabo de fijarme y el BD139 es B-C-E :cabezon::cabezon::cabezon:

A seguir buscando :estudiando:
Un saludo


----------



## crazysound

Ahhh, no hay mucho problema con ese transistor.. Podés usar un BC337 que soporta más corriente que un BC548 si te da miedo usar este. Es muy bajo el nivel de tensión en ese lugar por lo que no te hagás problemas.. 

Igualmente queda más cómodo usar un BD139 para el montaje en el disipador de los tr finales...

Saludos..


----------



## Quercus

A ver Goomba, ¿Donde te encuentras?. Me cuesta creer que no consigas un MPSA06.

  Equivalentes por la distribucion de patas: MPSA42, 2N5551.

  Los BCxxx, los BDxxx y los 2SCxxxx, no tienen la misma distribución de patas,  para utilizarlos, tendrías que cablearlo, cosa que no es difícil.


----------



## Goomba

El patillaje del BC337 no coincide con el del MPSA06, aunque si se pone al revés si que coincide. Pero entonces si me sirve el BC337, me sirve también el 2N2222A ¿No? Este si tiene el mismo patillaje que el MPSA06, solo que aguanta 5v menos que el BC337 (40v en vez de 45v).

Quercus realmente aún no se si tendrán o no el MPSA06 porque no he ido  . Lo que pasa es que la tienda más cercana me pilla medio lejos y como ese transistor nunca lo habia oído pensaba que era probable que no lo tengan, por eso buscaba algún equivalente. Pero si dices que son comunes entonces no hay problema
Un saludo.


----------



## crazysound

Goomba dijo:


> El patillaje del BC337 no coincide con el del MPSA06, aunque si se pone al revés si que coincide. Pero entonces si me sirve el BC337, me sirve también el 2N2222A ¿No? Este si tiene el mismo patillaje que el MPSA06, solo que aguanta 5v menos que el BC337 (40v en vez de 45v).
> 
> Quercus realmente aún no se si tendrán o no el MPSA06 porque no he ido  . Lo que pasa es que la tienda más cercana me pilla medio lejos y como ese transistor nunca lo habia oído pensaba que era probable que no lo tengan, por eso buscaba algún equivalente. Pero si dices que son comunes entonces no hay problema
> Un saludo.


Goomba, estás haciéndote problemas por "nada". En ese lugar hay poca tensión y corriente. Te digo más, yo siempre he cableado el transistor de bias para montarlo en el disipador sin ningún problema...

Saludos..


----------



## Goomba

De acuerdo entonces no hay problema  
Yo pensé que no manejaba mucha tensión pero no estaba seguro y preferia preguntarlo 
Gracias, un saludo.


----------



## el mirador

Hola a todos. Hace mucho que sigo este tema. Recupere cuatro pares de transistores Darlington con su fuente, de un aiwa nsx-t9; tiene sistema biamplificado de 370w rms + 80w rms. los transistores son: 2sd2439 - 2sb1588 y los otros pares son: 2sd2025 - 2sb1344. 
Quisiera saber si puedo usar alguno de los diagramas que proponen. los Darlington 2sd2439-2sb1588 tiene hfe 5000 minimo y +-70v. 10A. Veo que los voltajes para los tip son menores. O que modificaciones hago para que aguante los +-70V?.


----------



## shevchenko

Podrías usar la misma fuente de los equipos con los.transistores sin problemas...l
Si los transistores son de 70v podrías usarlos con alimentación de 45v o poco mas!  En resumen arma el circuito que es con darlington y alimentalo con la fuente que tenes,  sólo vas a tener que recalcular alguna que otra resistencia...
De que voltaje es la fuente?


----------



## Quercus

Explícate un poco. Estéreo, mono, 2.1?

  Cuantos pares tienes de 2sd2439-2sb1588?

  Utilizando la tensión nominal del circuito y si tienes 4 pares de los últimos, puedes montar un 2.1 bien refrigerada con una sola fuente, si la potencia de esta lo permite. Los primeros en puente y los últimos para medios agudos. La potencia no debe de andar  lejos de la que comentas.

  Utilizar ±70V seria con los cuatro pares (2sd2439 - 2sb1588)  a la vez en un circuito. Dos fuentes que si las tienes perfecto, pero con este circuito *NO.

*   Así que, como te decía explicate y completa datos, además de lo que te ha preguntado shevchenko.


----------



## el mirador

Tengo dos pares de 2sd2439 - 2sb1588 y dos pares de 2sd2025 - 2sb1344. La fuente con transformador que tengo es original del aiwa. En realidad es un transformador que alimenta a tres fuentes. El más importante tiene -70v 0 +70v, para alimentar un amplificador estéreo (2sd2439 - 2sb1588). Otra fuente tiene -35v 0 +35v para otro amplificador estéreo (2sd2025 - 2sb1344). La tercera fuente es pequeña de -25 0 +25v, para preamplificador, ventiladores etc.

Si no puedo utilizar este circuito, alguna sugerencia donde conseguir otro que me sirva?. Gracias por atención.

Adjunto pdf con diagrama de fuente y el amplificador del cual extraje los transistores.


----------



## shevchenko

Con los 2 pares de los de menos voltaje, un ampli estéreo alimentado con +-35v  y con el par de mayor voltaje un sólo ampli para graves y ver si aguantan los 70v. .. sino a modificar el trafo o bien  armar otro ampli con otros transistores....


----------



## cancerverus266

bueno aquí esta la versión básica después de algunos años,funciona bien aunque como se comento no se puede pasar de 20mA de corriente de reposo pero se escucha genial y se calienta con 4 ohms(no para freir huevos) con 8 relajado.
gracias a todos


----------



## cancerverus266

hola me podrían orientar en la ya clásica pregunta de como subir el numero de transistores a 4 por rama en este amplificador partiendo de la versión de 2 por rama de quercus la razón es que tengo varios pares y quiero darles uso, de ser posible 4 por rama.
aclaro este es el único amplificador con darlington que encontré en el foro del cual se consiguen todos los componentes.
adjunto foto de los mismos. obviamente no pretendo los cientos de watts pero que trabaje mas relajado estaría bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Aqui tenés la plaqueta para 3 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...n-sziclai-complementario-cuasi-200-4-a-96597/


----------



## cancerverus266

el pcb dice  tip 35/36 obviamente si me lo recomiendan es por que se puede remplazar los tip por los darlington así sin  mas,ya que según entendí de la hoja de datos los tip son transistores normales y los darlington son como dos normales en uno solo.


----------



## Quercus

En ese PCB dice TIP35/36 porque no es la versión Darlington, aunque en la mas pequeña funciono perfectamente y supongo que esta también lo hará.
Si tienes dudas, en el primer post esta el esquema para diseñar la que si es Darlington.


----------



## cancerverus266

quercus tanto tiempo sin leerte estoy releyendo el tema por falta de tiempo lo deje pero ya lo estoy retomando gracias.


----------



## Quercus

Hola cancerverus.
  Como te veo muy interesado en el amplificador con mas parejas de Darlington, te propongo un trato _“ahora que no nos lee nadie”.  _
  Si me prometes montarlo y subir fotos, hago la versión Darlington de este: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...omplementario-cuasi-200-4-a-96597/#post791890
  y la subo. 
A mondo de reproche general, dire que son muchas las veces que alguien pide algo y en cuanto lo consigue, _"si te vi no me acuerdo". _Es bastante molesto.
  Si no cumples, tambien prometo reprochartelo.


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas, me he decidido ha terminarlo ya que lo tenía a medias, y lo he probado con la entrada de audio en corto y mediendo en los extremos de la resistencia de 0r47 en la escala de 200mv y no consigo regularlo a más 1,5 mV, con el de 50w a mosfet lo mismo me paso bias a 1,5 mV y al subirlo empieza a dar destellos la bombilla en serie de 40w...
No se que estoy haciendo mal...


----------



## Quercus

Bueno rulfo, por supuesto algo estas haciendo mal. Segundo amplificador y mismos síntomas. Por lo que el problema esta en el cableado, casi con total seguridad. 

  El esquema que te indique es perfectamente compatible con este y con cualquier clase: “A”, “B” y “AB”. *Intenta* *reproducirlo al pie de la letra* y coloca unas resistencias en paralelo con los condensadores de filtro de la fuente, como para que consuman unos 10mA, uno en cada rama. Dara estabilidad a la fuente y descargara los condensadores.



Has leido este hilo? https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...as-potencia-nuevas-reparadas-11722/#post64643


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas, he preparado una fuente Made in Quercus 
Y he saneado el cableado y ya lo tengo funcionando, el 
Bias lo tengo a 20 mV (unos 42mA) y la salida a los altavoces en 45mv (pienso que demasiado alto) .
Gracias y Saludos!!


----------



## Fogonazo

rulfo dijo:


> Muy buenas, he preparado una fuente Made in Quercus
> Y he saneado el cableado y ya lo tengo funcionando, el
> Bias lo tengo a 20 mV (unos 42mA) y la salida a los altavoces en 45mv (pienso que demasiado alto) .
> Gracias y Saludos!!



No es taaaaan alto, intenta invertir T1 con T2 y comprueba nuevamente.


----------



## rulfo

Ahora que me comentas lo de invertirlos se me ha venido a la cabeza que sólo tengo funcionando un transistor de cada rama, no los tengo unidos en la pata central 
una cosilla que se me viene a la cabeza, mirando el esquema me doy cuenta que la pata central de un transistor de cada rama esta sin unir a ningun sitio he pensado que tengo que unirlo conel otro de la misma rama, ahora el tema lo uno directamente con um puente o  seria mejor colocarle otra resistencia de 0r47? Y viendo el datashett si no me equivoco las patas de izquierda a derecha serían B C E, es lo correcto medir el bias sobre las resistencia de 0r47 ya que se encuentra en el colector?
Muchas gracias y disculpen si digo una locura.


----------



## Fogonazo

Ver el archivo adjunto 77051
​

*T1* y *T2* son el par diferencial de *entrada*


----------



## rulfo

Los desoldare y miraré el hfe de varios transistores para  aparearlos, ¿En la imagen que muestro faltaría unos puentes en las patas centrales para unir los dos tip 142 y 147 de cada rama?
Muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda, y en especial a Quercus ya que es el autor de dicho amplificador, se agradece bastante y más cuando uno intenta aprender todo lo que se puede ya que los conocimientos son prácticamente nulos.


----------



## rulfo

En esta imagen se ve mejor, la duda era que si para que funcionen los dos transistores de cada rama con puentear la pata central con su respectivo transistor ya es suficiente ...
Gracias


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Mira en el post 40 el PDF de Joaquín ( Quercus )  la placa POR DEBAJO.
Un saludo.


----------



## rulfo

Puuuufff, leí  todos los post una y otra vez, haber si se hablaba algo del tema, y no mire el pdf, perdón y muchas gracias!!!
Saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Coloca las resistencias por Debajo. Te faltan dos de potencia y están funcionando sólo los finales de afuera.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Si abres este archivo y lo miras bien, verás que tienes que soldar dos resistencias por Debajo, por la cara de soldadura. ????? Ya lo has visto ??? .
Un saludo.


----------



## Quercus

Hola rulfo, acabo de ver tus avaces y tus inquietudes que amablemente Fogonazo y Juan Carlos  han resuelto.

  Por lo que he leido ya empieza a funcionar, un Offset por debajo de 100mV (lo ideal es 0,0mV) es tolerable, aquí hay muchas opiniones como en casi todo, se comenta que puede perjudicar los altavoces, cosa que no voy a contradecir, pero que nunca he sufrido con muchos años de Offset por debajo y alrededor de los comentados 100mV.

  Como el mejor desempeño sugiere  0,0mV, me he aficionado a colocar la regulación de simetría en casi todos los diseños que hago últimamente.

  La placa que estas montando, tubo esa solución practica de colocar dos  resistencias de potencia debajo, porque  era el único sitio donde podía colocarlas sin hacer una masacre con el diseño original.

  El siguiente diseño que posteare  en el otro hilo con tres parejas para 4Ω y que le sonara al amigo cancerverus, en línea con lo dicho, también tiene el ajuste para ajustar el Offset.


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas, si ya lo vi y las coloque y como era  de esperar han quedado perfectamente en su sitio, lo he tenido un buen rato funcionando a 6ohm y muy bien, lo he alimentado con un transformador de 24x2  mañana le daré caña con uno que tengo de 30x2 (me imagino que tendré más potencia al subir el voltaje) lo que tengo es un ruido en el altavoz cuando le corto la entrada de audio no se si será normal...
Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Olé, Olé, Olé. Para celebrarlo me voy de meretrices !!!! Enhorabuena !!!!!
Un saludo.


----------



## ANGELNIETO

Hola amigos del foro, quiero darle las gracias a Quercus y Dosmetros por los valiosos aportes que realizan al foro, es muy agradable leer los avances y pruebas que poco a poco van realizando y más cuando anuncian que "el engendro tiene vida propia" 

Hace tiempo lei este tema y me intereso el armado de este amplificador, intente conseguir los transistores pero no los encontre en encapsulado TO-247 ni TO-218 que son los que aguantan 125W, solo consegui 4 de encapsulado TO-220, el mismo encapsulado en los que vienen los reguladores lineales y sólo aguantan 80W. 

Quiero consultarles si es posible utilizar 4 de ellos (tip142-147 en encapsulado TO-220) para realizar el amplificador Darlington o el Sziklai 2.0 .

Tambien me vendieron 2 tip147 de encapsulado TO-218, y creo que no son originales(las letras 

escritas son blancas y medio torcidas) de este no tengo su complementario (tip142 en este 

tipo de encapsulado).
¿cual me recomiendan armar darlington o el Sziklai 2.0 y con que tensión debo alimentarlo?.

ah¡, olvidaba algo...Pienso alimentar este amplificador con la fuente (pwm con SG3524) que publicó Fausto Garcia para usarlo en el auto. 

Gracias Fausto¡, tengo la fuente funcionando,solo falta el amplificador¡

muchas gracias¡


----------



## Fogonazo

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Olé, Olé, Olé. Para celebrarlo me voy de meretrices !!!! Enhorabuena !!!!!
> Un saludo.


¡ ¡ Que fino ! !


----------



## cancerverus266

hola de nuevo quercus una disculpa por la falta de atención a tu mensaje te agradecería mucho el esquema a darlington del que mencionas tu solo dime cuando y por supuesto que publico el proyecto como atención a tu esfuerzo y contribución al foro,he sido un poco inconsistente al realizar los proyectos por que como le digo a mi esposa si un rayo le cae entre miles de posibilidades a una persona resulta que esa persona soy yo ja.(si algo sale mal seguro es a mi aun que solo este sentado viendo la nada).
revisando el que menciuonas que tan posible seria usar un par darlington en logar del par de tips como drivers


----------



## Quercus

Hola cancerverus, mas vale tarde que nunca.

El esquema con Darlington no utiliza TIPxx , y  la versión 1 la tienes  _aqui_ para utilizarla.

Espero fotos.


----------



## cancerverus266

gracias quercus en cuanto tenga un espacio comenzare con el amplificador y claro que publicare los avances suerte y gracias


----------



## ANGELNIETO

Hola Quercus, en el post #218 hice algunas preguntas para ver si alguien me daba una respuesta pero, 

como no recibí ninguna procedí a realizar la plaqueta del "100W Darlington con TIP41C-42C y dos parejas 

de salida" para usar con transistores menos potentes (la que recomendaron a hanton y Diego German)  para 

colocarle transistores TIP142T + TIP147T(aunque no pude medir el Hfe de estos como en los transistores   

comunes).La plaqueta la realizé con el método de calcado,la calidad no es la misma pero también vale. 


Casi todos los componentes los coloqué del mismo valor que indica la serigrafia con excepcion de los Darlington 

www.st.com/resource/en/datasheet/tip142t.pdf  y las resistencias de emisor que en vez de colocar de 

0.47 Ohm coloque de 0.33 ohm (no se que tanto afecte este valor), el bc557 por MPSA92, el BC547 por MPSA42

y el BC639 por 2N5551.

Las primeras pruebas las hice alimentando el ampli con +/-22 V con bombillo en serie de 60W. 

Todo estuvo ok. luego procedi a medir y ajustar el bias cortocircuitando la entrada (sin parlante) y lo ajusté en

6.5 mv (APROXIMADAMENTE 20 mA), lo deje media hora encendido y medí nuevamente y estaba en 9.5 mV que 

son +-30 mA. conecté un bajo de 250W 8 Ohm y  twiter de 100W, le di señal con el mp4 y sonó magnífico, 

no hizo plop al encender. 


Después de 1 hora a todo volumen apenas estaba tibio. Como el circuito se puede alimentar con +-45, procedí 

a alimentarlo con la fuente que publicó Fausto García con -+38v (que a su vez la conecte a una fuente de 13 

volt con regulacon de corriente, simulando el voltage de la bateria de automovil).


Todo marchó bien por un rato, cero distorsión, cero ruidos, después de unos 10 minutos empezo a distorsionar 

y el bombillo encendió. Revisé los transistores y uno de la rama negativa  estaba en corto entre colector-emisor,  

cambié el transistor y ajuste el voltage de la fuente en -+27v.(pero a maximo volumen se baja hasta +- 23 vol).


Medí el voltage en la salida del amplificadir para tener una idea de la potencia del amplificador inyectando señal con 

un mp4 y un archivo de audio hecho en audacity. medi 10.8 V de alterna (creo que son unos 15w) pero da la 

impresión de ser más que eso pues, suena fuerte, muy buenos bajos, muy buen sonido. 


He tenido bajo prueba al ampli durante este fin de semana y todo a marchado bien, espero que aguante porque 
pienso usarlo en el auto.


Me gustó mucho el sonido de este amplificador, pienso realizar la version 2 del darlington o la sziclai en cuanto 

consiga transistores darlington de calidad. Por ahora solo tengo 2 TIP147G, y tendría que modificar la plaqueta 

del cuasicomplementario que usa transistores tip142g para que funcione con 2 Darlington PNP pues creo que sólo 

se hicieron versiones cuasicomplementarias para uilizar darlington NPN. 

Les dejo las fotos del montaje aunque las tome con mi celular y no están muy nítidas 

que se diga.


----------



## Quercus

Hola ANGELNIETO, mis disculpas por no contestar al anterior mensaje, se me paso.

  Los transistores en menor medida (MPSA42/92) y el valor de las resistencias de potencia sobre todo, influyen en el circuito de proteccion.

  El BC639 lo cambie directamente por un BD139 para poder refrigerarlo, al obserbar que calentaba.

  De cuanta potencia es la fuente de 12V que utilizas?. Alimentado a ±38V rondara los 70W a 8Ω, por lo que necesitaras unos 116W sin contar con el consumo de la otra fuente para mono y alimentado con ±27V  dara unos 30W, por lo que seguira necesitando unos 50W de fuente, siendo muy optimista son 10A en el primer caso y 5A en el segundo, si no tiene esa potencia, es normal que el voltage caiga extrepitosamente.

  Me alegra que te guste el sonido… pero modificalo para que  funcione con Darlington PNP, es algo que quiero ver …


----------



## ANGELNIETO

Hola Quercus, gracias por responder y por compartir en el foro tan buenos proyectos. 

Te cuento que hasta ahora he armado una sola placa pues mis intensiones es usarla en el automovil.

La fuente lineal es un esquema sacado de Neoteo 

http://d1kgky9740p2t5.cloudfront.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/8BFC.jpg

(esta calibrada en 3.5 amperios máximos pues el radiador que tiene es pequeño y se calienta bastante, aunque 
utiliza un tip35c que puede aguantar facilmente los 10 Amp. Probaré cambiando el regrigerador de la fuente 
lineal por uno más grande para sacarle más potencia) con la cual alimento la fuente PWM que publico Fausto G.  
el toroide que le coloque a fuente de Fausto es reciclado de una fuente de pc y no es muy grande.

Tengo un toroide made in home que hice triturando la ferrita de un flyback y uniendolas con resina usando un 
pequeño molde, que aun no he probado pero quedo bien grande, no se si me sirva para alguna fuente pwm, y 
no se si es correcto pero lei en internet hace tiempo los consejos de alguien para fabricarse un toroide casero y asi lo hice. 3cm de altura, 5cm circunferencia externa,2.5 circunferencia interna.
Les dejo una foto.

El cooler con el que pienso armar el conjunto es pequeño pero,para una sola etapa + fuente esta bien (14 
cm de largo, 5.5 cm de ancho, 4 cm de alto ). En cuanto consiga un poco de lamina metalica la armaré.

Respecto a las resistencias de potencia sólo tengo(recicladas) de 0.47 y unos 3W (creo que pueden servir), 
y los transistores del circuito de proteccion no tengo BC557 ni BC547(En cuanto los tenga los cambio)
, solo tenia Bc548 y 2n3904-3906 pero aguantan menos tension.

Más adelante intentaré modificar el esquema para que trabaje con darlington PNP y me corrijas si no lo hice 
bien. Estoy aprendiendo.

Otra cosa Quercus, ¿el esquema que se uso para realizar esta placa cual es? en el pdf sólo aparece la plaqueta 

y serigrafia. 

Hasta luego y gracias¡


----------



## ANGELNIETO

El archivo senoidal 50Hz creado con audacity del que hablé en el post anterior es éste. Creo que es útil en caso de querer probar la potencia y no se cuente con un generador de onda para inyectar señal al amplificador. La idea la tome del Ingeniero Alberto Picerno en uno de sus articulos. Espero que les sea de utilidad.


----------



## Quercus

Antes que nada, la fuente que comentas se alimenta con 18V alterna que son aprox. 25V en continua, en la grafica del SOA para este transistor, se ve que para una corriente continua con  ese voltaje, aguanta aproximadamente  5A Max.   Si a eso le añadimos la caída de tensión que debe hacer para dejar el voltaje en 12V, el radiador tiene que ser digamos _“muy hermoso...” _aparte y  aun así,  el  TIP_ “pidiendo auxilio y la extrema Unción…”.

_   En resumidas cuentas que no va a aguantar. Para que fuese bien con ese voltaje, pondría un TIP por cada 3A y muy bien refrigerado.

  Lo del toroide lo veo muy elaborado, pero si te funciona perfecto.

  Las resistencias de potencia pueden valer de 3W. En cuanto a la modificación del cuasi a Darlington PNP, no puedo ayudarte, aparte de no ser algo normal y no sé si factible, mis conocimientos no llegan a ello.

  Dentro del hilo hay un post de DOSMETROS donde se toco el cuasi, que fue el esquema que  utilice. _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/750653/ _


----------



## ANGELNIETO

Ok, Quercus gracias por tus consejos. 
Por poco y sucumbo a la tentación de pedirle más a ese transistor, calibre la fuente a 4.5 Amp pero calienta como una plancha, casi que la convierto en humo¡. Tendré que esperar para modificarla agregando 1 o dos transistores adicionales y un disipador más grande para seguir haciendo pruebas.


----------



## ANGELNIETO

Buenas noches Sr Quercus, espero no molestar con esto, se que Ud dijo que no es normal un amplificador utilizando sólo transistores PNP, pero hoy estuve probando en multisim 11 y modifique la Versión del Darlington llevado a Sziklai 1.0 para que trabaje con transistores PNP . No soy experto con Multisim, tampoco modificando esquemas, pero aqui le envío el archivo para que por favor me de su visto bueno o si no es mucho pedir la intervención del Sr Dosmetros para que nos de su opinion...

Fogonazo en el 2007 en el tema https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-transistores-pnp-npn-9030/  escribio: 



> "Si me permiten voy a meter una pequeña discrepancia.
> A los amplificador que trabajan con pnp y npn se les dice de simetria complementaria.
> Pero tambien existen los de simetria cuasicomplementaria. Que solo usan pnp
> Un ejemplo de c/u
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=3495
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=1170
> 
> Ningun circuito de audio actual es nuevo, en realidad son actualizaciones de circuitos con muchas decadas de diseñados, incluso algunos provienen de diseños con valvulas, y estas vienen con una sola polaridad, cuando aparecieron los transistores de poder no existian npn de potencia y/o eran muy caros, malos de bajos voltajes, Etc
> Por eso aparecieron infinidad de circuitos (Algunos de mucha calidad) que usaban 1 solo tipos de transistores de poder en la salida.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Lo de las valvulas me lo contaron, no soy tan viejo ! ! ! !  "



aquí les dejo el archivo. Gracias y hasta pronto.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hiciste un Cuasi Complementario con PNP de potencia , no está mal  , eso no se usaba porque históricamente los transistores PNP de potencia , eran de menor potencia y mucho mas caros.

Fijate una cosa , en las configuraciones Darlington necesitás 1,2 V de Bias por rama (positiva y negativa) , en las configuraciones Sziklai necesitás solo 0,6 por rama ; pero en las cuasi complementarias (como la que dibujaste ) necesitas 0,6 V en la rama positiva y 1,2 V en la rama negativa .

Si bien eso se sigue haciendo , me gustaría que pruebes compensarlo con un díodo 1N7007 en paralelo con 100 Ohms , eso puesto en serie con el emisor del BD140.  O sea entre el emisor del 140 y la base del 2955.

Y deberás retocar el Bias , sin duda le funcionarán los valores de resistencias del Darlington.

En ésta PC no tengo Multisim


----------



## Quercus

ANGELNIETO dijo:


> Buenas noches Sr Quercus, espero no molestar con esto, se que Ud dijo que no es normal un amplificador utilizando sólo transistores PNP, pero hoy estuve probando en multisim 11 y modifique la Versión del Darlington llevado a Sziklai 1.0 para que trabaje con transistores PNP. No soy experto con Multisim, tampoco modificando esquemas, pero aqui le envío el archivo para que por favor me de su visto bueno o si no es mucho pedir la intervención del Sr Dosmetros para que nos de su opinion...


 Hola ANGELNIETO, molestia ninguna, te comente que no lo veía “factible” refiriéndome a que no veía como algo “practico” a mi modo de entender utilizar dos Darlington* PNP *(comentaste Darlington en tu explicación) para hacer un amplificador.  

 Con transistores no es que sea muy corriente ver estos diseños, pero con Darlington… Te sera útil si tienes muchos y quieres utilizarlos.  

 Como ejercicio de modificación esta muy bien, espero que lo pruebes, funcione y veamos fotos.


----------



## ANGELNIETO

Hola Quercus, como ya probé este mismo esquema con transistores con TIP142T- 147T y funcionó y me gustó a pesar que son de encapsulado pequeño, quise probar haciendo la modificación para usarlo con 4 darlington TIP147G. Falta hacer las modificaciones recomendadas por Dosmetros. En cuanto las haga subo el esquema nuevamente para que lo vean y si hay alguna falla me iluminen para no tener tropiezos (no me gustaría quemar los transistores ).
 Cuando empiece con el armado les prometo subir fotos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Esperá un poco , en el diagrama pusiste 2N2955 y ahora hablas de TIP147 , *que son Darlington* 

Abajo iría el Darlington directamente (sin el BD140)

El BD139 si iría !


----------



## gevv

hola,

un ex diseños diferentes


----------



## pandacba

Los transistores BDX67/68 en versiones B y C se conseguian de un fabricante de la india que ha relanzado una serie de material que se ha dejado de fabricar yo los he probado y son de buena calidad
Otro par interesantes son los 2N6284/87 darlingtons semejantes a los anteriores de conseguirse dan excelente resultado(Esto para quienes gustan las cajas TO3)


----------



## ANGELNIETO

Hola DOSMETROS y Quercus, hace ya mas de un mes que publique mi ultimo mensaje. Quiero mostrar los avances en este amplificador que quise ensamblar con transistores PNP y hacerlo sonar antes del 20 de diciembre. Aunque ya estamos cerca de esa fecha he avanzado un poco, casi esta terminado.

Todos los componentes son reciclado excepto los transistores. Sólo falta probarlo ( pero con las debidas precauciones despues que Uds me den el visto bueno) 

Ya realice la simulación en Multisim 12, también la placa (usando Paint) partiendo de una de las ya hechas por Quercus,  ensamble todos los componentes. 

Prefiero publicar lo que he hecho  antes de alimentar al amplificador para que ustedes le den un vistazo a ver que tal está o si ven algún error en la simulación o en la placa me corrijan y así evitar quemarlo. 

Gracias.

Ahí van las fotos y la simulacion en multisim 12.


----------



## ANGELNIETO

Buenas noches dosmetros, disculpa por seguir con las preguntas, pero, necesito una ayuda más con este amplificador, pues estoy ensamblando la otra etapa del ampli para dejarlo estereo.

Las fotos del mensaje anterior (#296) corresponde al amplificador(cuasicomplementario) con transistores PNP, lo alimente con +/-22V(que es la que siempre utilizo para hacer las pruebas) no funciono aunque la lampara serie no encendio,el parlante se mueve hacia adentro y al medir el voltaje me da 7 volt de continua. Falta revisar para ver donde puede está el error. 

La revision queda para el año entrante, preferi ensamblar uno complementario.

He modificado la placa de amplificador "100W Darlington con TIP41C-42C y dos parejas de salida" para usarlo con transistores TIP142T y TIP147T(los de encapsulado pequeño), pero, no he podido regular el bias a mas de 2 mA (a pesar de ello me parece que el sonido es bastante bueno,).

Ya lo tengo funcionando a +/- 22 volt durante 2 horas seguidas y no ha tenido problemas. 

A pesar que lo pienso alimentar con +/-40 volt, con +/-22v suena bastante fuerte y creo que para el interior de un vehiculo es más que suficiente (!es muy bueno este diseño ¡ : bueno,bonito y barato). 

Quisiera dejarlo en unos 10 a 12 mA. los valores de resistencia que tiene son de 1.2K y 1.5k , el trimmer es de 200 Ohm. 
¿que valores de resistencia deberia colocarle para que suba un poco la corriente de reposo y bajar la distorsion?.

Gracias¡

La placa modificada es la siguiente:


----------



## ANGELNIETO

Hola Dosmetros, ya solucione los detalles que tenia en el amplificador con TIP147G (cuasi complementario NPN);al principio sonaba con mucha distorsión y calentamiento excesivo, pero tuve que desconectar las resistencias que polarizan a los transistores de la protección contra corto y y empezó a sonar bien.

Las resistencias de los transistores de la protección las cabbie por 270 ohm y 68 ohm, aunque no sé si al haber de un corto actué la protección protegiendo los transistores de salida. (si tienes alguna recomendación al respecto seria bienvenida. 

Hoy lo he probado todo el día alimentado con +/- 28 volt y todo bien, aunque el transformador de la fuente calienta bastante(fuente publicada por Fausto Garcia) el amplificador funciona bien. 

Hoy estuve haciendo la carcaza en la que pienso colocar el amplificador(estereo) con su fuente, aún no la termino, mañana si puedo subo algunas fotos.

Las placas que realizó Quercus son-como alguien ya lo dijo- inmejorables, pero como son tan buenas agregue las modificaciones para los transistores darlington TIP147G, espero que no se moleste por eso.

Les dejo la placa definitiva sobre la cual ensamble el amplificador y que esta funcionando muy bien, con excelente sonido, bajos muy buenos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tenés el Multisim ?


----------



## ANGELNIETO

Hola Dosmetros, si ,tengo el 11 y 12.


----------



## Fuegomp3

ANGELNIETO dijo:


> Hola Dosmetros, ya solucione los detalles que tenia en el amplificador con TIP147G (cuasi complementario NPN);al principio sonaba con mucha distorsión y calentamiento excesivo, pero tuve que desconectar las resistencias que polarizan a los transistores de la protección contra corto y y empezó a sonar bien.
> 
> Las resistencias de los transistores de la protección las cabbie por 270 ohm y 68 ohm, aunque no sé si al haber de un corto actué la protección protegiendo los transistores de salida. (si tienes alguna recomendación al respecto seria bienvenida.
> 
> Hoy lo he probado todo el día alimentado con +/- 28 volt y todo bien, aunque el transformador de la fuente calienta bastante(fuente publicada por Fausto Garcia) el amplificador funciona bien.
> 
> Hoy estuve haciendo la carcaza en la que pienso colocar el amplificador(estereo) con su fuente, aún no la termino, mañana si puedo subo algunas fotos.
> 
> Las placas que realizó Quercus son-como alguien ya lo dijo- inmejorables, pero como son tan buenas agregue las modificaciones para los transistores darlington TIP147G, espero que no se moleste por eso.
> 
> Les dejo la placa definitiva sobre la cual ensamble el amplificador y que esta funcionando muy bien, con excelente sonido, bajos muy buenos.




Hola, se podra hacer con dos transitores MJ15002 en lugar de los Darlingtons? 
Seria una version de este con tips 35 y 36
Amplificador Sziklai-VBE.zip
pero solo hechos con PNP 15002... es que tengo dos nuevos y buenos, que creo que no los voy a utilizar por no conseguir mj15001 originales.. (ni falsos)

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba

Si se puede y va muy sobrado  por todos lados


----------



## Fuegomp3

Buenisimo, estoy instalando el multisim 14, asi veo bien el circuito y hago las pruebas.


----------



## ANGELNIETO

Hola Fuegomp3, en el post #113 de la pag. 6 Quercus menciona que: 


> El amplificador no es para nada exigente con los de salida, es un “todoterreno”.
> En la configuración Sziklai funciona bien con TIP35C/36C y con TIP142/147 sin ninguna modificación.
> 
> Creo, que menos problemas debe presentar la configuración Darlington, con otras parejas Darlington de potencia, respetando voltajes y potencia.



Es decir que con esos transistores que mensionas puedes ensamblar este excelente amplificador.
El que yo modifique(con recomendaciones de Dosmetros) para que trabaje con Darlington PNP funciona muy bien y el sonido es excelente.  
Suerte y que lo disfrutes, y sé que así será¡


----------



## Fuegomp3

ANGELNIETO dijo:


> Hola Fuegomp3, en el post #113 de la pag. 6 Quercus menciona que:
> 
> 
> Es decir que con esos transistores que mensionas puedes ensamblar este excelente amplificador.
> El que yo modifique(con recomendaciones de Dosmetros) para que trabaje con Darlington PNP funciona muy bien y el sonido es excelente.
> Suerte y que lo disfrutes, y sé que así será¡



Hola Angel, entonces vos decis que a TU MODIFICACION, simplemente reemplazo los TIP147G por los MJ15002 y sale andando? poniendo solo un transistor por rama? igual lo voy a alimentar con +42 -42 volts que es la fuente que tengo.

Anoche quise hacerle las modificaciones en el multisim 14, pero el soft me tira error con la base de datos y no puedo cambiar componentes, asi que hoy trato de solucionar eso 

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## pandacba

No se puede reemplazar un darlington  por un transistor simple, ya que no funcionara y se dañara
Para utilizar los MJ se necesita un driver para cada transistor


----------



## Fuegomp3

pandacba dijo:


> No se puede reemplazar un darlington  por un transistor simple, ya que no funcionara y se dañara
> Para utilizar los MJ se necesita un driver para cada transistor



Ya me parecia que no era tan facil  Ahi compare el circuito Darlington con el sziklay, en la simulacion Angel utilizó BD139 y 140 junto con MJD2955, en ese circuito solamente reemplazo los MJD2955 por lo MJ15002, lamentablemente no puedo usar el multisim 14 por problemas con la base de datos


----------



## pandacba

porque no te bajas el multisin blue?
http://www.mouser.com/MultiSimBlue/


----------



## Fuegomp3

pandacba dijo:


> porque no te bajas el multisin blue?
> http://www.mouser.com/MultiSimBlue/



Porque hice la tipica de bajarlo "de por ahí..."

Ademas no conocia esta version, ahi empeze a descargarla, espero que funcione.

Mil gracias


----------



## pandacba

Es una distribución en acuerdo con Mouser, por lo tanto no es una copia pirata


----------



## ANGELNIETO

Hola Fuegomp3, la placa y serigrafia que modifique para usar los transistores Darlington PNP puedes usarla sólo con los Darlington PNP, no puedes usar transistores normales como los mj15002 aunque sean PNP. Para Usar los normales, tendrás que utilizar el esquema con los BD139 y 140 junto con MJD2955.

solo tendrás que generar la placa con el Multisim... otra opción es modificar una de las ya creadas por Quercus con el PAINT (o lo que prefieras) siguiendo el esquema.

claro, ésta es la version 1 del amplificador mientras que la otra( Amplificador Sziklai-VBE.zip ) es la version 2 con el bias corregido por Dosmetros. 

Sólo faltaba probar con pares de transistores PNP y ya sabemos que funciona muy bien.


----------



## Fuegomp3

pandacba dijo:


> Es una distribución en acuerdo con Mouser, por lo tanto no es una copia pirata



Bueno, antes que nada, gracias por las datas, pero resulta que me sigue haciendo lo mismo, no puede acceder a las bases de datos, y eso que están.. debe ser un problema seguro con mi w7 64bits (creo que viene por el lado de la dll DAO360.dll).

Y por otro lado, esta version no abre archivos de versiones anteriores, como ejemplo la del MS11 que son las que estan subidas a la primer pagina.


> Amplificador Sziklai.ms11 belongs to an older version of this program. Multisim Component Evaluator does not support older format files.
> Visit http://digital.ni.com/express.nsf/bycode/multisim to obtain a complete edition.




Angel, con el MS14 piraton pude hacer unas modificaciones, basicamente los voltajes de alimentacion, y la resistencia de realimentacion porque recortaba un poco la salida con +/- 42 volts. A ver si alguno puede, aca les dejo la simulacion modificada, si podrian reemplazar los MJD2955 por MJ15002, calculo que los BD139 y 140 se pueden dejar, o en su defecto, los tip 41 y 42, yo despues modifico a mano la placa, pero al menos con la simulacion puedo ir retocando algunos valores, que es lo unico que puedo hacer.

Gracias.


----------



## pandacba

No vas a tener grandes variantes reemplazando los tip por el MJ, si ya los tenes lo armaría directamente con esos


----------



## Fuegomp3

Bien, aca modifique la version de Sziklai 2.0 con el Bias mejorado, para hacerla Cuasi-complementaria PNP, con fuente +/- 42 volts:



Yo creo que le doy para delante, a ver si tengo mejor suerte que con la RCA


----------



## Fuegomp3

Hoy hice la prueba del ampli con PNP, y debo decir que estoy gratamente sorprendido 
Haciendo los ajustes y mediciones correspondientes, con entrada en corto y lampara serie, 12 mV a salida, pero, solo 1mA de corriente, y por mas que mueva el preset, no varia para nada!
Ahora, probandolo con parlantes y audio, suena muy bien, un poco de distorsion a bajo volumen, y a casi el maximo de volumen empieza a encender la lampara (apeeenas).

Y otra cosa, el bd139 toma temperatura con la entrada en corto.

Al margen, funciono a la primera, no hace ruido ni al emcender ni al apagar, si lo desenchufo con audio sigue sonando hasta que corta el audio sin plop ni nada, la verdad, una maravilla, solo me preocupa que no puedo ajustar el bias.

Dejo el esquema final que utilizé, a la noche, subo fotos e imagenes de las placas



EDITADO:

Bueno, subi algunas fotos, y la transparencia con la modificacion en la placa, que salvo que no pued regular el Bias (y no se por qué) la placa funciona al pelo, en lugar de los TIP36C puse los MJ15002 en el disipador, como se ve en las imagenes, aclaro que use estos dos porque los tenia para arreglar otra potencia pero no consegui los complementarios MJ15001, asi que los aproveché aca, mañana hago pruebas sin lampara espero que no vuele nada 



Igual, me quedo a la espera de algun comentario del por que no puedo modificar el BIAS.

Saludos, y agradecimientos miles a los que hicieron posible este ampli, que se nota esta muy bien hecho porque salio andando de una.


----------



## cancerverus266

hola de nuevo quercus te escribo para ver si me puedes pasar el pcb del darlington de 3 pares al que le realizaste mejoras ya que acabos de aprender a usar el dryfilm (gracias a este foro)y ahora si suéltenlos que ya se defiende jejeje.
te anexo foto de placa de control de la smps de mnicolau realizada con dryfilm espero me salga la fuente ya que la necesitare para este amplificador entre otros.
y de que medida es la placa para no meter la pata en el negativo.
me idica que ya la subi esta en este post
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-half-bridge-compacta-pcb-24457/index136.html mensaje
2708


----------



## DOSMETROS

FuegoMp3 no te había leido , No podés modificar el Biass en la simulación o en la realidad  ?

Probá en la simulación un díodo 1N4007 en paralelo con 100 Ohms conectado entre colector de Q5 y colector de Q9.


----------



## Fuegomp3

DOSMETROS dijo:


> FuegoMp3 no te había leido , No podés modificar el Biass en la simulación o en la realidad  ?
> 
> Probá en la simulación un díodo 1N4007 en paralelo con 100 Ohms conectado entre colector de Q5 y colector de Q9.



En la realidad, igual tengo que revisar bien todo por las dudas, esto como andaba bien lo guarde hasta que tenga las cajas definitivas armadas, que es lo que empiezo esta semana.

El diodo con el Catodo hacia Q9?


*EDIT 1*

Aca hice la simulacion, a ver si entendi bien como poner el diodo, igual en ambos sentidos el resultado es el mismo, 17v de continua en la salida.



*EDIT 2*

Bueno, coloque un multimetro entre Q5 y la resistencia de .33, saque el diodo y la R de 100 ohms, y con el preset al mango me daba 1mA (siempre en simulacion).

Cambie la resistencia R5 de 1K por una de 2K, y ahora puedo variar desde 5mA con el preset en 0%, hasta un maximo de 147 mA con el preset al 100%, decis que cambie esa R en la placa y pruebo con esos valores?




En caso de cambiar la r5 y que funcione, en cuantos mA lo dejo? creo haber leido que en 20 a 40 mA estaba bien

Saludos y gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Equivoqueme 




> Probá en la simulación un díodo 1N4007 en paralelo con 100 Ohms conectado entre colector de Q5 y *emisor* de Q9.


 
Tenés que quitar esa unión y reemplazarla por lo que te dije



Para el Biass , probá con 1k2 o 1k5 para obtener algo de 70 mA con preset al máximo


----------



## Fuegomp3

Pruebas:
Reemplazé R5 por 1k2 y 1k5, no superaban los 10mA, con una resistencia de 1k86 logre 68mA con el preset al 100%

Ahora, con esta ultima configuracion, y agregando el diodo y los 100ohms entre colector Q5 y emisor de Q9, la corriente volvio a bajar a los 6mA con el preset al 100%

Ya creo que le agrego una R de 860 Ohms en serie con la de 1k y hago la prueba real.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ese díodo + la resistencia sería para igualar las tensiones de salida , ya que Darlington tiene 1,2 de suma de juntutas y Sziklai tiene solo 0,6 , puede ir o no dependiendo 

Entonces metele 2 k o mas al Biass


----------



## Fuegomp3

con diodo/resistencia y sin ellos, la tension de salida se mantiene en -27mV 

En estos dias lo hago sobre la placa a ver que pasa en la cruda realidad


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dale , 27 mv 


 Jugando con  Q1 y Q2 modificás el voltaje de salida , o un preset de 50 Ohms entre sus emisores , y a R9.


----------



## Fuegomp3

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Dale , 27 mv
> 
> 
> Jugando con  Q1 y Q2 modificás el voltaje de salida , o un preset de 50 Ohms entre sus emisores , y a R9.



Seguro que Q1 y Q2? y R9? te dejo el esquema que arme por las dudas, yo creeria que te referis a Q2, Q3 y R12, o estoy muy errado?

Ver el archivo adjunto 151861


----------



## DOSMETROS

Q2 , Q3 y R12 

Miré en otro circuito


----------



## Fuegomp3

bueno, ya logre poder variar la corriente de reposo, me encontre que R5 no era de 1k, sino de 10 ohms, le puse 2k, y ahora puedo regularla.
Lo que no encontre fue cual seria la corriente de reposo, 40 mA estan bien? serian 13 mV entre los terminales de la resistencia de 0.33...


----------



## DOSMETROS

40 mA guta , si , mejor medir 26 mV en las dos resistencias juntas de 0,33


----------



## Fuegomp3

ok, ahora lo tengo a 9mV entre terminales de la R positiva, tengo 8 mV  de continua en la salida, pero los drivers estan calentitos, el disipador tiene temperatura, a dedometro, unos 40°  me da no se que darle 40 mA


----------



## DOSMETROS

Quizás tengas que ponerles disipador a los Tip (con chapa de aluminio de 4 cm x 4 cm doblada en U bastará) o reemplazar las de 47 Ohms por 100 Ohms


----------



## Fuegomp3

disculpa, me expresé mal, los que estan tibios son los tip 41 y 42, ese disipador es el que esta tibio, los tr de salida estan frios


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te entendí , los excitadores calentitos y por eso sugerí reemplazar R15 y R23 por 100 Ohms (1 Watt al menos )


----------



## Fuegomp3

Bueno, no tengo R de 100 ohms a mano, asi que lo estoy usando como esta, a 1/4 de volumen, el disipador de los MJ15002 esta a 40° (medidos con un termometro digital) y el disipador de los TIP, esta como a 45°   

Seguiré informando


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probale de 68 Ω , o de 82 Ω o ponele otras de 47 Ω en serie para probarlo


----------



## Fuegomp3

Traigo datos:
Con R15 y R23 de 45 Ohms, 12.8mV en R1, 45° en el disipador de los tips.

Con R15 y R23 de 74 ohms, 12.6mV en R1, 40° en disipador
Con R15 y R23 de 74 ohms, 8.0mV en R1, 40° en disipador
En esta configuracion, tambien tardo mas tiempo en tomaar temperatura.

En ambos casos, deje estabilizar media hora con cada prueba.

Por lo que veo, la corriente que pasa por los tips la determinan R15 y R23, lo que no se es cual deberia ser la temperaturade los mismos en reposo... cuando pueda pruebo con 100 ohms.


----------



## dario9669

hola a todos , ya que decidi descargarme este circuito y armarlo , teniendo en cuenta el trabajo realizado por todos , quiero colaborar un poco , rediseñe el pcb original , es el mismo circuito con la colocacion en los mismos lugares  , lo unico que hice fue hacer las pistas un poco mas gruesas y no dejar tanto cobre libre para no ensuciar tanto el acido y economisar un poco , , repito , es el mismo circuito cuasi complementario con la misma distribucion de componentes , nada solo quise aportar halgo y no llevarme nada de arriba sin esfuerzo , espero sea de utilidad , un saludo


----------



## CPIERUCCINI

Quercus dijo:


> Aquí les pongo los datos de un amplificador con Darlington, que seguro, más de uno conoce.
> He dado algunas vueltas con el buscador del foro por si ya estaba posteado y no lo he visto. Si lo estuviese con PCB, me trasladare a ese hilo y posteare mi versión.
> 
> Venia en una revista de Resistor del año 2006 con su correspondiente errata… ya saben… ya esta corregida, le di un montón de vueltas, incluso compre los componentes, pero no me decidí a montarlo… me dijeron que lo utilizaban para subwoofer auto amplificado y al final lo vi en Velleman que parece ser, quien lo utiliza para SUB.
> Después de tanta vuelta e indecisión, este último dato me empujo a hacerlo, pensé, como los materiales estaban… ¿Por qué no…? Para SUB vale y si no me gusta _“alguien cercano lo agradecerá… “_
> Como el diseño es bastante fácil de realizar, componentes muy corrientes y hasta protección, decidí hacerle un PCB sin la fuente (si hay buenas vibraciones a lo mejor hago otro con la fuente) salió bastante compacto, mide 7,74 x 4,86cm.
> 70Wrms a 8Ω
> 100Wrms a 4Ω
> Distortion 0.02% 1 KHz/10W
> Damping factor 800
> Respuesta de frecuencia de 3Hz a 200KHz
> 
> Sensibilidad 0,6Vrms
> Señal ruido 115dB
> 
> *El amplificador 100 Watts Darlington versión 1.0 funciona sin inconvenientes*




Estimado Señor Quercus:
Uno de mis amigos me mostró el circuito descrito en el título de este mensaje. Esto me motivó a ingresar al foro en busca de más detalles acerca de su proyecto. He leído todos los posts, pero en ninguna de ellas encontré algo que hablara de estos componentes adoptados a su versión del Velleman K8060. Son ellos: resistor 10R conectado a tierra, condensadores de 100pico y 220micro en las líneas de alimentación + -40 voltios. Si no es molesto, podría explicarme su propósito?
Desde ya muy agradecido por su ayuda.
Saludos a todos!

Cleiton Pieruccini

P.S: preferí usar el traductor porque no domino plenamente el español. Disculpeme por eso.


----------



## Quercus

Hola CPIERUCCINI, bienvenido al foro.

  La resistencia de 10Ω es para evitar bucles de masa, aislando la masa principal de la de entrada de señal. 

   Los condensadores de 220uF y 100pF ayudan en el filtrado y eliminación del rizado de la alimentación, además del desacoplo de esta en la alimentacion de los transistores finales, al estar cerca de ellos.


----------



## CPIERUCCINI

Muy agradecido por su respuesta. El motivo de haber llegado a su circuito fue el hecho de tener 2 pares de TIP142 y TIP147 a disposición. En el caso de que se trate de un circuito que circula por internet desde hace algún tiempo, un amplificador llamado John Tirone, mal afamado, pero funcional. A partir de este punto empecé a buscar circuitos más elaborados con configuración darlington. Me detení en un circuito de la revista Elektor de 1982 y luego en el Velleman. Al mostrar el Velleman a mi amigo, me presentó su versión. Le digo con toda sinceridad que su relectura se ha vuelto mucho mejor. Tan pronto como sea posible, voy a construirlo. ¡Gracias más una vez!


----------



## Quercus

Solo comentar que hay varias versiones, basadas en  las modificaciones que hizo DOSMETROS del circuito, busca la que mejor te convenga.
  Espero fotos, por favor.


----------



## CPIERUCCINI

Sai hoy en busca de los componentes. He encontrado casi todos con dos excepciones, el trimpot de 500r y el diodo zener de 9,1 voltios por 2 vatios. En el caso del zener, aquí en mi región sólo se encuentran de 1w.


----------



## Quercus

CPIERUCCINI dijo:


> Sai hoy en busca de los componentes. He encontrado casi todos con dos excepciones, el trimpot de 500r y el diodo zener de 9,1 voltios por 2 vatios. En el caso del zener, aquí en mi región sólo se encuentran de 1w.


  Para la resistencia ajustable de 500Ω, como solución de compromiso, mira si encuentras una de 1k y  le colocas una resistencia de 1K soldada por abajo entre las patas de los extremos. 
En cuanto al Zener,  el de 1W vale.


----------



## CPIERUCCINI

Aguardando los pares tip142 y tip147.

Bueno, en una de las placas al hacer la prueba la lámpara de serie se encendió fuerte. Conclusión: darligtons dañados. Causa: uno de los Bc640 en corto. Placa numero 2, funcional, pero la amplitud de ajuste de bias esta extraña. No se consiguen valores mayores que 4 milivoltios sobre el resistor de emisor del tip142. Colocando el meter en serie con la línea de alimentación positiva marca una amplitud de 18 a 21 miliamperios. No se pueden poner en cero estos valores de ninguna manera. Desgraciadamente mis conocimientos en electrónica son básicos. Me voy a parar para enfriar la cabeza y tratar de encontrar alguna solución. ¡Saludos!


----------



## Quercus

Antes de entrar  en cambios o soluciones, deberías leer con *mucha atención*, mas aun, después de tu comentario  _“Desgraciadamente mis conocimientos en electrónica son básicos” este enlace:_ _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...as-potencia-nuevas-reparadas-11722/#post64643._


----------



## CPIERUCCINI

Bueno, leí y reli todo el texto. Con calma fui comprobando los posibles errores. He comprobado la fuente y todos los transistores y he llegado a la conclusión de que ninguno de ellos está en corto o abierto. He comprobado los diodos y todo está bien. Entonces llegué a la conclusión de que había cambiado los bc547 y 557 de posición. Pues bien, hecha el cambio, me cede el trimpot de bias y llamé a una lámpara de serie. Se encendió y se apagó quedando sólo el filamento rojo. He realizado las mediciones en esta placa revisada y la situación es la misma de la otra. Mi conclusión es: mi multimetro está mal y el montador también es pésimo. Voy a proporcionar un nuevo y rehacer las mediciones. Gracìas y Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

CPIERUCCINI dijo:


> Bueno, leí y reli todo el texto. Con calma fui comprobando los posibles errores. He comprobado la fuente y todos los transistores y he llegado a la conclusión de que ninguno de ellos está en corto o abierto. He comprobado los diodos y todo está bien. Entonces llegué a la conclusión de que había cambiado los bc547 y 557 de posición. Pues bien, hecha el cambio, me cede el trimpot de bias y llamé a una lámpara de serie. Se encendió y se apagó quedando sólo el filamento rojo. He realizado las mediciones en esta placa revisada y la situación es la misma de la otra. Mi conclusión es: mi multimetro está mal y el montador también es pésimo. Voy a proporcionar un nuevo y rehacer las mediciones. Gracìas y Saludos!



Lectura recomendada


----------



## zainan

Buenos días a todos los miembros del foro, quiero dar las gracias a todos por todo el conocimiento que he logrado aquí. También quiero dar las gracias a Quercus por su diseño muy bonito PCB amplificador com transistor darlington y dejar las fotos de mi ensamble, yo hecho la primera versão. ¡Muchas gracias desde Brasil!


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, he vuelto a retomar el amplificador, le he cambiado el bc639 por el bd 139 para poder refrigerarlo mejor como ya recomendo Quercus, he cambiado el par diferencial por dos transitores apareados y con mayor ganancia de 100 a 160, y la tension de salida ha cambiado de 50mV a 25mV, bueno y lo he alimentado con un transformador de +-30v ac, despues de 10m en marcha con la entrada de audio en corto, el bias se estabiliza en unos 25mv  (unos 60mA) no se si sera demasiado, con Resistencias de 0,47ohm.
Despues de ver que todo parece marchar bien le inyecto audio desde el movil con un preamplificador (el de Mnicolau, Gracias), la salida conectada a un altavoz de 4ohm y durante una hora dandole bastante caña, ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡y no veas como suena!!!!!, el disipador de los tip sobre los 41 grados y el de los finales sobre los 50 grados (y pensaba que era bastante grande).
Quercus muuuchas gracias y a todos los constribuyentes.


----------



## Fogonazo

rulfo dijo:


> . . . . Despues de ver que todo parece marchar bien le inyecto audio desde el movil con un preamplificador (el de Mnicolau, Gracias), la salida conectada a un altavoz de 4ohm y durante una hora dandole bastante caña, ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡y no veas como suena!!!!!,


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, como ya he comentado en el mensaje anterior le he inyectado audio desde un movil mediante un preamplificador ya que si no utilizo el preamplificador el sonido es bastante mas bajo, ¿hay forma de modificar algun componentes para poder subir esa ganancia y no utilizar el preamplificador? en la mayoria de los amplificadores que tengo por no decir en todos siempre utilizo el preamplificador ya que de lo contrario el sonido es mucho mas bajo, no se si estoy haciendo lo correcto.
Gracias.


----------



## shevchenko

Probá de 2.2k

por supuesto pon la serie otra vez por si se pone a oscilar.
Saludos.


----------



## rulfo

¿Bajando el valor de esa resistencia subimos la ganancia de entrada de audio?
¿Pero corremos el riesgo del que oscile?
Gracias


----------



## channini

hola buenas . se que el tema hace mas de 1 año no se actualiza pero quisiera preguntar segun la imagen como es la coneccion para  modo puente  segun la imagen para que queden los 2 en una sola salida
gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo

channini dijo:


> hola buenas . se que el tema hace mas de 1 año no se actualiza pero quisiera preguntar segun la imagen como es la coneccion para  modo puente  segun la imagen para que queden los 2 en una sola salida
> gracias de antemano


Tal como está *NO *es posible hacer funcionar este amplificador en puente.
Se requiere re-calcular la etapa de salida completa para los nuevos requerimientos de corriente.


----------



## channini

A okey


Fogonazo dijo:


> Tal como está *NO *es posible hacer funcionar este amplificador en puente.
> Se requiere re-calcular la etapa de salida completa para los nuevos requerimientos de corriente.


A okey Fogonazo por la pronta respuesta muchas gracias


----------



## el_patriarca

Buenos días. Una consulta: Se puede armar este amplificador, versión 1.0,  sin las protecciones limitadores de corriente?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te ahorrarías 2 díodos , 2 transistores chicos y 4 resistencias , y no te ahorrarías una quemada


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, ayer me encontré una placa que monte hacer ya tiempo de este mismo amplificador, y ya que tengo dos funcionando, me puse a ponerla en marcha, con una tensión de unos +-42v , le ajuste el bias en unos 27mv, y le inyecte audio, y el problema es que suena bajo y feo, como distorsionado, a simple vista parece estar todo bien, ¿se les ocurre donde pude liarla??


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Desconozco la causa, ayudaría mucho medir tensiones en diversos puntos del circuito y compararlas con las lecturas de los circuitos correctos, pero a falta de esto, aviso para navegantes.... LOS TIP142 Y 147 SON UNOS MAGNÍFICOS TRANSISTORES, PERO DESGRACIADAMENTE EN EL MERCADO SE VENDEZ MUUUUCHOS FALSOS...…...
Un saludo.


----------



## rulfo

Espero que no sean falsos, estos mismos están en la otra etapa, y en varias etapas del amplificador de 3 transistores de Dosmetros,
En cuanto pille un rato lo miraré a ver qué ha podido pasar...


----------



## AlbertoElGrande

rulfo dijo:


> con una tensión de unos +-42v , le ajuste el bias en unos 27mv, y le inyecte audio, y el problema es que suena bajo y feo, como distorsionado



Entiendo que los 27¿? es la corriente de reposo ¿no? En caso de ser así, puedes aumentar la corriente de bias a unos 50 mA y probar.
Ya que son 4 transistores finales incluso los 50 mA lo considero bajo...
.


----------



## rulfo

Es sobre resistencias de 0,47ohm, si no recuerdo mal los 27mv equivale a unos 60mA, pienso que esta bien..
Otras etapas de este mismo amplificador las tengo también sobre ese valor y van bien..


----------



## DOSMETROS

Montaste las dos resistencias de 0,47 que van por debajo ?


----------



## rulfo

Si, están montadas, lo que me llamó la atención que en un principio todo iba bien,  me dejó de hacer el ajuste de bías si ningún problema, fue al inyectarse audio cuando ya me di cuenta que sonaba bajo y mal, cuando pille un rato me pegaré con el, a ver donde la *[Término innecesariamente vulgar]*

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Clásico de transistores falsos.


----------



## Fogonazo

rulfo dijo:


> Si, están montadas, lo que me llamó la atención que en un principio todo iba bien,  me dejó de hacer el ajuste de bías si ningún problema, fue al inyectarse audio cuando ya me di cuenta que sonaba bajo y mal, cuando pille un rato me pegaré con el, a ver donde la *[Término innecesariamente vulgar]*
> 
> Gracias


Levanta un extremo de las resistencias R17 y R5 y prueba nuevamente 

*1. Normas generales de uso del Foro*

*2.10* Los usuarios deben usar un lenguaje cortés, respetuoso y gentil. Ningún usuario puede publicar material o contenido que sea conocidamente falso, difamatorio, insultante, acusatorio, *vulgar*, . . . .


----------



## rulfo

¿Cuál es la idea de esa prueba?
¿Desconectar la etapa de salida y sonaría bien pero bajo?


----------



## Fogonazo

rulfo dijo:


> ¿Cuál es la idea de esa prueba?
> ¿Desconectar la etapa de salida y sonaría bien pero bajo?


Esas resistencias *NO* desconectan la etapa de salida, solo desconectan la red de protección contra cortocircuitos.




Con esa prueba sectorizas la zona de falla, si la falla perdura, tu acción *NO *tuvo efecto ergo la falla *NO *proviene de un recorte prematuro de la red de protección


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, mañana que es festivo aquí en españa, espero poder aprovechar para pegarme con el amplificador para hacer las pruebas, si no tengo mál entendido, este mismo sin ningúna modificación, se le podría montar los Tic35 y 36,
¿Estoy en lo cierto?
Gracias


----------



## AlbertoElGrande

Los TIP35-36 no son darlington. La ganancia de DC (hfe) en los TIP35-36 es muuuuucho más baja que en el TIP142-147. Por probar no pasa nada....
.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Está el PCB para lo que quieres  : *Sziklai 2.0 con el Bias mejorado*


----------



## rulfo

Si, ya la vi, era por curiosidad, si esta misma pcb llegaría a funcionar con los tip35, 36, incluso creo que tengo la pcb de tres parejas por hay, y la de tres pareja para darlington tambien me la encontré...
Se acumula la faena..


----------



## channini

El mio


----------



## rulfo

Ya di con el problema, la bornera del audio del preamplificador sin soldar, vaya.. Vaya...
Eso me pasa por no haberlo probado ante de montarlo en el amplificador... 
Gracias


----------



## rulfo

0 ruidos y vaya potencia...


----------



## DOSMETROS

rulfo dijo:


> Ya di con el problema, la bornera del audio del preamplificador sin soldar, vaya.. Vaya...
> Eso me pasa por no haberlo probado ante de montarlo en el amplificador...
> Gracias




Lo vas a tener que Gugliar : *Sumbudrule !*


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

¿¿¿¿¿ Dónde estas Rulfo ¿¿¿¿ En que País.


----------



## rulfo

En el mismo que tú!!
Málaga!!
Por??


----------



## rulfo

Despues de llevar unos 40 minutos dándole caña, suena espectacular, unos graves que dan gusto de escucharlos, con el volumen a tope, y unos altavoces a 6ohm, y aún no distorsiona nada, y eso que utilizo el pre de mnicolau, me da la sensación de que necesita más tension en la entrada de audio, estoy utilizando un móvil, o bien me está pidiendo unos altavoces de 4ohm...
Que opinan?


Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿¿ Dónde estas Rulfo ¿¿¿¿ En que País
> ¿¿¿sarcasmo???jeejee


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, después de hacer la consulta en el tema de componentes falsificados, parece ser que no lo es. 
Después de llevar varios días utilizando el amplificador y como ya comenté prácticamente al máximo de volumen, con altavoces de 6ohm, la verdad que me ha gustado bastante el sonido, pero ayer al comienzo de una canción quemó el fusible del primario, voy y se lo cambio y lo pongo en marcha y empieza ha echar humo, y al final veo que proviene de unos de los transistores de salidad, un tip 142, @Dr.Zoidberg  me comentas que si dispone de Red de zobel, no la he puesto, he montado la pcb tal cual, la verdad que es algo que no me presto atención, tan necesaria puede ser como haber ocasionado la avería? 
Gracias
Incluso antes de ayer le subí un poco la tensión a los ventiladores, ya que esta haciendo más calor, así que por temperatura no puede ser...


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

rulfo dijo:


> En el mismo que tú!!
> Málaga!!
> Por??


No, no es sarcasmo, simplemente quería saber donde estabas pues por tu redacción al escribir, suponía que eres español ( yo de Valencia ) aunque a veces la redacción engaña.... por ejemplo Diego es mejicano y al principio de escribirnos creía que era madrileño.
Como sabes en este foro hay participantes de muchas naciones y yo que soy de Ciencias y de Letras (si de los dos) me fijo mucho en la redacción.
Gracias y un abrazo.
P.D.: He ido muchas veces a tu tierra ( Marbella, Mijas, Benalmádena...…….) y en cuanto esto pase recomiendo a los miembros del foro que la visiten.


----------



## Fogonazo

rulfo dijo:


> En el mismo que tú!!
> Málaga!!
> Por??


¿ Málaga logró al fin su independencia ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

rulfo dijo:


> @Dr.Zoidberg me comentas que si dispone de Red de zobel, no la he puesto, he montado la pcb tal cual, la verdad que es algo que no me presto atención, *tan necesaria puede ser como haber ocasionado la avería?*


La verdad es que no lo sé....habría que meter un osciloscopio y ver que sucede al nivel de trabajo que estás usando...o al menos simularlo en condiciones "mas reales"....que puede ser un lío.
He visto un par de artículos que hablan sobre problemas en amplificadores cuando la tensión de salida se aproxima a los limites de la alimentacion, y no sé si este será el caso o no, pero el amplificador puede haber entrado en oscilación y por eso voló el transistor...
La verdad es que no lo sé y estoy tratando de adivinar la causa...aunque puede ser un caso de muerte prematura del transistor y no haya de que preocuparse.
Pero yo le pondría la red Zobel ...


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> La verdad es que no lo sé....habría que meter un osciloscopio y ver que sucede al nivel de trabajo que estás usando...o al menos simularlo en condiciones "mas reales"....que puede ser un lío.
> He visto un par de artículos que hablan sobre problemas en amplificadores cuando la tensión de salida se aproxima a los limites de la alimentacion, y no sé si este será el caso o no, pero el amplificador puede haber entrado en oscilación y por eso voló el transistor...
> La verdad es que no lo sé y estoy tratando de adivinar la causa...*aunque puede ser un caso de muerte prematura del transistor y no haya de que preocuparse.*
> Pero yo le pondría la red Zobel ...


Tal como dice el *Dr."Z" *la vida de los transistores *originales *responde a una curva estadística algo similar a la campana de Gauss que indica que porcentaje de transistores fallarán a un determinado tiempo de vida.
Es decir, un transistor puede fallar "Porque si" y no hay que volverse loco analizando causas probables. 
Por otro lado el proceso de fabricación los hace cada día mas confiables   
Aclaré *originales *porque uno falso no responde a ningún tipo de lógica


----------



## rulfo

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Málaga logró al fin su independencia ?


Si,  ya se logró!!
Me refería a España ya que Juan Carlos es de Valencia...


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> La verdad es que no lo sé....habría que meter un osciloscopio y ver que sucede al nivel de trabajo que estás usando...o al menos simularlo en condiciones "mas reales"....que puede ser un lío.
> He visto un par de artículos que hablan sobre problemas en amplificadores cuando la tensión de salida se aproxima a los limites de la alimentacion, y no sé si este será el caso o no, pero el amplificador puede haber entrado en oscilación y por eso voló el transistor...
> La verdad es que no lo sé y estoy tratando de adivinar la causa...aunque puede ser un caso de muerte prematura del transistor y no haya de que preocuparse.
> Pero yo le pondría la red Zobel ...


Pues no veas, si es asi por muerte prematura puede estar uno confiado, ya la verdad que no me inspira mucha confianza cuando lo vuelva a estar escuchando, estaré con el hay.. 
También me suena de haber leído algo del tema de que no es recomendable utilizar un amplificador a plena potencia, y tambien coincidió con el comienzo de una nueva canción.. 
Podría servir algo asi?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fijate acá que tenes el diseño original y ahí está la red Zobel propuesta: Amplificador 100W con Darlington
Para completarla con la red RL (esa es la verdadera zobel, la RC se llama Boucherot) habría que simularlo por que es muy dificil calcularla sujeta a muchas condiciones desconocidas del PCB, conexiones y carga.


----------



## rulfo

¿El condensador de 47nf y la r de 10ohm?

Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si, esos dos.


----------



## rulfo

El condensador de 100v puede valer y la resistencia de 1w?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Supongo que no habra problemaa. Ambos son suficientes para funcionamiento normal.


----------



## rulfo

Al final ha muerto un transistor de cada canal...


----------



## DOSMETROS

El mismo (PNP - NPN ) ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

rulfo dijo:


> Al final ha muerto un transistor de cada canal...


Aahhhhh....tal vez sean truchos...
Pero igual ponele la Zobel.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ponele la Zobel y ponele también esa resistencia de bajo valor con las 25 espiras encima de alambre de 1mm o un poco mas ,  en serie con la salida de parlante.


----------



## rulfo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El mismo (PNP - NPN ) ?




Estos dos...


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Aahhhhh....tal vez sean truchos...
> Pero igual ponele la Zobel.


Y este es el tip 147 que al igual que el tip 142 parece original, si, se la voy a poner..


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ponele la Zobel y ponele también esa resistencia de bajo valor con las 25 espiras encima de alambre de 1mm o un poco mas ,  en serie con la salida de parlante.


Esto es lo que había preparado, una resistencia de 10ohm en serie con un condensador de 47nf, para colocarselo en el mismo bornero donde se conecta los altavoces... 

En cuanto pille un rato le prepararé también la bobina con la resistencia de unos 6ohm/2w.


----------



## rulfo

No me había dado cuenta de que la pcb ya dispone de ese condensador de 47nf y la resistencia de 10 ohm..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

rulfo dijo:


> No me había dado cuenta de que la pcb ya dispone de ese condensador de 47nf y la resistencia de 10 ohm..


Tenes razon!! Acabo de encontrar ambos componentes !!!
Y el transistor tambien parece no-trucho


----------



## rulfo

Eso es lo que me tiene dando vueltas, el porqué de la avería, otra cosa que me tiene mosca, es que mi mujer me vio ayer liado con el amplificador, y me dijo:
Lo otros días lo puse y menos mal que me di cuenta de que no le había quitado el trapo que tapa los ventiladores (lo tapo para que no le entre polvo, mala costumbre, la última...) pero claro me dijo que fue cuestión de dos minutos, me dijo hasta con qué canción, , de todas formas me imagino que fuera muerto en el momento, y en ese breve tiempo no llega a calentar en exceso...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Se me ocurre que si olvidaste poner los puentes o las dos resistencias de abajo trabajan solo dos de los cuatro transistores , exactamente los dos que se quemaron


----------



## rulfo

Esta todo puesto, de todas formas si no estuviera las resistencias puestas o los puentes, no funcionarían los dos transistores interiores, y es uno de los que se han quemado...


----------



## el_patriarca

Revisa bien la soldadura de los drivers, estoy viendo estaño muy abultado y pistas muy cercanas


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, dos resistencia en paralelo de 12ohm/2w y la bobina de 13 vueltas con hilo esmaltado de 1mm sobre una broca de 12m, a ver que resultado da...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No se como lo vas a poner ya que eso va en serie con la salida antes de la red RC, no despues.


----------



## rulfo

Lo he puesto después, lo he conectado en la borna donde se conecta el altavoz, entre el amplificador y el altavoz, por lo que me dices no es el sitio correcto, y me ha vuelto ha pasar lo mismo, 40 minutos de funcionamiento, dándole la caña, y la misma avería otra vez, he vuelto ha cambiar los transistores de salida, los que entran en corto, y he comprobado el bías inicial  de ambos canales,  y me he dado cuenta de que en el que se avería se encontraba en unos  11mv, y en el que no se avería en unos 20mv,  esto con la entrada de audio en corto, (juraría que deje ambos estabilizado en 27mv), puede tener algo que vez un bías bajo?

¿Que tenga un bias excepcivamente bajo?


----------



## rulfo

Le he subido el bías inicial  a unos 20mv para igualarlo con el otro canal, lo he puesto a funcionar, y esta vez no ha durado ni dos minutos..


----------



## rulfo

Bueno, otra vez por aquí, al final solo fue el fusible, lo he cambiado, y ahy esta funcionando, llevará una media hora, esta vez con una carga fantasma a 8ohm, si no los vecinos me la van ha liar, y por el momento todo bien,¿ puede influir que se fuera los dos transitores por una bías demasiado bajo? O es posible porque los altavoces sean a 6ohm?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

rulfo dijo:


> ¿ puede influir que se fuera los dos transitores por una bías demasiado bajo?


Lo dudo mucho, pero no encontré cual es el esquemático de tu amplificador (el comienzo del tema es un despelote de circuitos y mas circuitos y mas pruebas): me interesa encontrarlo por que me resulta extremadamente raro que estando los darlington en paralelo con iguales resistencias de emisor tengan difrentes corrientes de polarización estática con una variación de casi el 100% una respecto de la otra...

También encontré varios mensajes de problemas con esta versión de doble darlington...

PD1: *Este *es tu amplificador con problemas??
PD2: Con la ganancia que tienen los darlington no entiendo para que usaron los TIP41/2 como drivers...


----------



## rulfo

Cuando he comentado la tensión de bías, me refiero a que en la placa que no está dando problemas estaba a unos 20mv iniciales, y en la que me está dando problema, después de cambiarles los darlington por segunda vez, me he dado cuenta de que estaba a unos 11mv, y se lo he subido también a 20mv, por si puede influir, ha estado con la carga fantasma durante una hora y no ha dado problema, ya le temo a conectarle los alatvoces
Y si, ese es mi amplificador, gracias


----------



## sebsjata

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No se como lo vas a poner ya que eso va en serie con la salida antes de la red RC, no despues.


Dr. Esta seguro que va antes, lo digo porque en cualquier eschematico que e visto la red de zobel siempre está después de la red RC, en los manuales de servicio e incluso en el libro de D. Self.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

sebsjata dijo:


> Dr. Esta seguro que va antes, lo digo porque en cualquier eschematico que e visto la red de zobel siempre está después de la red RC, en los manuales de servicio e incluso en el libro de D. Self.


Eso es todo un tema...
Depende de si querés meter un polo+un cero en el lazo de realimentación del amplificador o si solo querés una suerte de "snubber" para altas frecuencias. En el primer caso se pone la inductancia después de la red RC, mientras que en el segundo se pone antes.
El problema es que no sé si ese amplificador ha sido verificado con esa red RC o nó y si en los modelos de Multisim hicieron pruebas de estabilidad o nó (margen de fase, margen de ganancia...esas cosas) entonces como que prefiero empezar por lo menos problemático si vas a usar la inductancia y ver como vá, por que en ese caso las dos partes se "compensan" entre ellas sin mayores problemas... claro, sin meter la inductancia dentro del lazo de realimentación.

De todas formas, parece que eso no es el problema...


----------



## rulfo

¿Me imagino que llamáis la RC al condensador de 47nf y la r de 10ohm?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

rulfo dijo:


> ¿Me imagino que llamáis la RC al condensador de 47nf y la r de 10ohm?


Si, eso es


----------



## rulfo

¿Me podrían decir de forma breve cual es su función?
Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

rulfo dijo:


> ¿Me podrían decir de forma breve cual es su función?


Contrarestar las componentes inductivas de la carga (cables + parlantes) y contener las oscilaciones de los seguidores de emisor de las etapas de salida, que son bastante inestables en alta frecuencia.


----------



## sebsjata

Esa sería la red RC, contrarresta la parte inductiva, el inductor contrarresta la parte capacitiva y se le pone una resistencia en paralelo para bajar la q del inductor cuando no hay parlante conectado, aparte que la misma resistencia en serie aumenta la estabilidad del amplificador, es como la resistencia en serie de 100 Ohms que se coloca a la salida en la mayoría de los preamplificadores.


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, después de llevar más de una hora probándolo con todo tipo de canciones, incluso de esas para probar los graves, y dándole caña, no ha tenido ningún problema, al subirle el bías como ya comenté, no se si ese era el problema, pero por ahora ya parece ser que va bien.
¿Puede tener alguna explicación un bías excesivamente bajo?
He tenido que cambiarle el fusible que le puse en el primario, de 1amp por uno de 1,6amp, ya que al encender cuando entraba el relé del arranque suave, lo fundía, es posible que tenga que darle un poco más de retardo, pero bueno..
Y al subirle el bías, juraria que hasta mejoró el sonido..


----------



## DOSMETROS

rulfo dijo:


> Y al subirle el bías, juraria que hasta mejoró el sonido.


 
Sin suda , los que lo tienen bien alto son los clase A que consumen lo mismo en silencio que a máximo volumen , inclusive consumen algo menos a todo volumen


----------



## moonwalker

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sin suda , los que lo tienen bien alto son los clase A que consumen lo mismo en silencio que a máximo volumen , inclusive consumen algo menos a todo volumen


 Sí tal como dice 2M, en clase A consume una barbaridad pero se consigue una reproducción de mayor fidelidad en al audio. Estoy experimentando con un circuito amplificador para salidas con transistores Darlington que propone la reconocida marca JVC en un modelo de amplificadores multifunción de cuatro canales. El cliente me lo regaló y allí lo tengo por más de dos años pero llegó la hora de sacar los módulos amplificadores y conectarles su alimentación (+/-50V). Me tocaría modificar la polarización del par diferencial la cual se da por una simple fuente de tensión para las cuatro etapas y elegir una fuente de corriente apropiada. Pronto les subiré el diagrama y si en caso también le haré un PCB propio para no toquetear tanto la plaqueta original o bueno allí veremos jajajaja.


----------



## rulfo

Bueno, otra vez por aquí, cuando ya pensaba que no daba más problemas, otra vez dos de los finales en corto, pero ahora del otro canal,  de la otra placa, que desesperación con lo bien que suena, me da lástima abandonarlo, y que tengo un miedo de transistores darlington, ya que se supone que son originales, y cargue... 
El domingo pasado mismo lo tuve funcionando unas 5 horas y dándoles caña, y sin problemas, hoy en cuestión de una hora y a volumen bajo murió, ¿¿¿¿tienen idea de que pueda ser???


----------



## DOSMETROS

Llamemos al que sabe  :


----------



## rulfo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Lo dudo mucho, pero no encontré cual es el esquemático de tu amplificador (el comienzo del tema es un despelote de circuitos y mas circuitos y mas pruebas): me interesa encontrarlo por que me resulta extremadamente raro que estando los darlington en paralelo con iguales resistencias de emisor tengan difrentes corrientes de polarización estática con una variación de casi el 100% una respecto de la otra...
> 
> También encontré varios mensajes de problemas con esta versión de doble darlington...
> 
> PD1: *Este *es tu amplificador con problemas??
> PD2: Con la ganancia que tienen los darlington no entiendo para que usaron los TIP41/2 como drivers...


Podría ser una ganancia excesiva en los Drive??
Puedo probá a cambiarlo, lo que me preocupa si  no he mal interpretado la ficha tecnica, serían los 45v que soportan los los bc 547 y bc 557


----------



## rulfo

Ya me he perdido, la pcb esta totalmente modificada en comparación al esquema.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

rulfo dijo:


> Podría ser una ganancia excesiva en los Drive??


Mas que mucha ganancia me parecen inútiles para la potencia que maneja el amplificador. El esquema original era mas simple y sin complicaciones innecesarias.



rulfo dijo:


> Puedo probá a cambiarlo, lo que me preocupa si no he mal interpretado la ficha tecnica, serían los 45v que soportan los los bc 547 y bc 557


Ese es otro problema...tal vez usando los BC556 y BC546 que manejan 65V Vceo, o los BC639/40 que admiten 80V sería mucho mas seguro.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Eso no debería llevar TIP35 y TIP36 en vez de los TIP142 y TIP147 ?


----------



## rulfo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Mas que mucha ganancia me parecen inútiles para la potencia que maneja el amplificador. El esquema original era mas simple y sin complicaciones innecesarias.
> 
> 
> Ese es otro problema...tal vez usando los BC556 y BC546 que manejan 65V Vceo, o los BC639/40 que admiten 80V sería mucho mas seguro.


Si, mañana realizaré los cambios, miraré la posición de las patillas, a ver si me coinciden...


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Eso no debería llevar TIP35 y TIP36 en vez de los TIP142 y TIP147 ?


Pues si, parecer ser que así tendría más logica, mañana le monto los tip 35 y 36, a ver que nos dice...


Dosmetros aquí algunos ejemplos que coincidide con lo que comentas, por eso desde un principio pensaba que también se podía utilizar en este esquema los tip, pero claro al colocar los darlington parece ser que si podría causar problemas, ¿piensan que podría ir por hay los tiros?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

rulfo dijo:


> Si, mañana realizaré los cambios, miraré la posición de las patillas, a ver si me coinciden...


Ojo. Lo que yo digo es que en ese circuito no tiene sentido usar los drivers si vas a poner darlington a la salida. Se cuelgan los darlington del VAS y se ajusta el bias que corresponda.
O dejas los tips como drivers y cambias los darlington por bipolares de potencia normales.


----------



## rulfo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ojo. Lo que yo digo es que en ese circuito no tiene sentido usar los drivers si vas a poner darlington a la salida. Se cuelgan los darlington del VAS y se ajusta el bias que corresponda.
> O dejas los tips como drivers y cambias los darlington por bipolares de potencia normales.


Esa es la idea, cambiar los darlington por los tip35 y 36, a ver si esa es la causa de mi problema...


Quercus dijo:


> El amplificador no es para nada exigente con los de salida, es un “todoterreno”.
> En la configuración Sziklai funciona bien con TIP35C/36C y con TIP142/147 sin ninguna modificación.
> 
> Creo, que menos problemas debe presentar la configuración Darlington, con otras parejas Darlington de potencia, respetando voltajes y potencia.
> 
> El otro dia me relagalaron estos dos en una de las tiendas donde compro:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 104231
> 
> 
> Definitivamente no son del año pasado .
> En cuanto pueda, quiero probar la configuración *cuasi Darlington* con ellos,  pues el miembro para el que se hizo la modificacion a cuasi, *para bien, o para mal, no ha publicado nada*.


----------



## jvk85321

rulfo dijo:


> Si, mañana realizaré los cambios, miraré la posición de las patillas, a ver si me coinciden...
> 
> Pues si, parecer ser que así tendría más logica, mañana le monto los tip 35 y 36, a ver que nos dice...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 191157Ver el archivo adjunto 191158
> Ver el archivo adjunto 191159
> Dosmetros aquí algunos ejemplos que coincidide con lo que comentas, por eso desde un principio pensaba que también se podía utilizar en este esquema los tip, pero claro al colocar los darlington parece ser que si podría causar problemas, ¿piensan que podría ir por hay los tiros?


Hola,

Fijarce que los pcb que tienen tip35c y tip36c tienen drivers (tip41c y tip42c) y los pcb que estan con tip142 y tip147 no tienen drivers.


----------



## rulfo

Tener si tienen, ambos utilizan los bc547 y bc557, pero los que llevan en la etapa de salida los tip35 y 36 utilizan los tip 41y 42, que me imagino que es para  para subirle la ganancia, digamos que entre la unión de ambos tip lo convertimos en darlington...


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, después de haber sustituido los darlington por los tip, hace unos días, hasta el momento va todo bien, ¿ pueden haberse averiado  los darlington por exceso de ganancia? Los he cambiado como 3 o 4 veces...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

rulfo dijo:


> ¿ pueden haberse averiado los darlington por exceso de ganancia?


No por exceso de ganancia, pero has estado metiendo mucha corriente por la base y tal vez eso los haya hecho fallar...


----------



## DOSMETROS

jvk85321 dijo:


> Fijarce que los pcb que tienen tip35c y tip36c tienen drivers (tip41c y tip42c) y los pcb que estan con tip142 y tip147 no tienen drivers.



Creo que Quercus modificó la placa ya hecha de los Darlington para llevarlo a Complementario y Sziklai y se había olvidado de cambiar los nombres de los transistores . . .  cosa que después quedó corregido en el definitivo . . .

No maten a Quercus


----------



## rulfo

Si, parece ser que si, por el momento el cambio de darlington por los tip va bien, y sigue sonando...
Parece ser que disteis con el problema 
Jejjee, solo me costó unos 6 o 8 darlington...
Todo fuera eso...
Se echa de menos al compañero Quercus...
Espero que no tarde mucho en aparecer u que todo le vaya bien...


----------



## moonwalker

Saludos colegas. Apartando un poco los TVs a un lado  les presento mi último amplificador que realicé hace una semana y que no había podido subir problemas que tenía con el sevidor para subir imágenes al foro. 
El amplificador está basado en uno de los amplificadores de JVC de multifunción del cual tomé el plano y realicé un PCB haciéndole algunos cambios como por ejemplo el reemplazo de la fuente de tensión constante que polarizaba par diferencial por una fuente de corriente constante, algunos cambios en las resistencias de base del transistor multiplicador Vbe monitor de Bias del resto dejé tal cual el amplificador reciclando los mismos transistores con códigos: C2240 (par diferencial) y los del circuito driver A1268 y C3200 los cuales tienen como parámetros VCEO:120V, Ic:100mA, Hfe: 200-700 y Ft: 100MHz así que con datos podrían buscarse un sustituto por si no éstos no se consiguen en el lugar donde residan.

Hice un PCB experimental para este amplificador, alimentándolo con una tensión de +/+38V pero puede llevarse fácilmente a +/-50V sin ningún problema. Si bien en el PCB no se ve un reóstato para ajustar la corriente de reposo, es porque no la tenía a mano  (carezco mucho últimamente de componentes electrónicos en mi stock) pero fui empleando varias resistencias fijas como reemplazo del reóstato con valores comprendidos entre 820 ohmios y 1.5K, comenzando desde la resistencia con mayor valor hasta menor valor para iniciar con una corriente de reposo lo más baja posible y no arriesgar la etapa de salida dejando como valor la resistencia de 820 ohmios cuya caída de tensión en las resistencias de emisor dio como resultado luego de la fórmula aplicada una corriente de Bias de 13mA (JVC emplea hasta casi 45mA). La tensión de offset en la salida la dejé en -9mV lo cual es un valor muy aceptable. 

Probando el amplificador sin control de tono, sin ningún tipo de previo sólo directamente con mi Celular, el sonido es genial y muy satisfactorio así que me quedé sin hacer nada más sino a disfrutar más de dos horas escuchando música y dándole algo de caña. Presento fotos del circuito y el diagrama al cual denominé JVC160 jajajaj. Dios les bendiga chicos.
Nada chicos, he tratado de subir fotos de mil manera y nada qué el celular me déja. He probado con varios servidores y nada. Definitivamente es el teléfono. 
Ahora sí chicos.


----------



## rulfo

rulfo dijo:


> Si, parece ser que si, por el momento el cambio de darlington por los tip va bien, y sigue sonando...
> Parece ser que disteis con el problema
> Jejjee, solo me costó unos 6 o 8 darlington...
> Todo fuera eso...
> Se echa de menos al compañero Quercus...
> Espero que no tarde mucho en aparecer u que todo le vaya bien...


 Buenas, pues después de un montón de horas de funcionamiento, puedo decir que si, que ese era el problema, exceso de corriente por los driver hacia los darlington..


----------



## Diego German

Hace 8 años quise armar la versión con Darlington para el FN/FP los cuales saque de un equipo aiwa averiado, no pude por diversas circunstancias, hasta lo que llegue fue a quemar la baquelita con el diseño de PCB de Quercus de la versión *Sziklai 1.0 . *ahora retomando el armado de PCB encontré entre mis cosas la plaqueta y decidí terminar el trabajo jeje. Utilicé TIP35/36C para la salida y como drivers el TIP31/32C así mismo 2N5551 y 2N5401 en vez de los BC547 y BC557 de la red de protección por sobrecarga y por último el BD139 lo utilize en reemplazo del BC639. Dejando el vías en 70mA con un offset de -19 mV el amplificador apenas está tibio en reposo con +-45V. Suena muy bien y hasta el momento está funcionando de manera estable. Adjunto algunas imágenes.


Saludos.


----------



## rulfo

rulfo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 191141


Buenas, una pregunta, que vamos no creo que sea tan fácil, me imagino que habrá que modificar mas partes...
¿Se podría modificar y alimentar con unos 40ac, igual a unos +-55v DC?
Pongo éste esquema, pero en lugar de los tip 142 y 147, sería cambiarlo por bipolares.

Bc547 45v por Bc546 65v
Bc557 45v por Bc556 65v
Tip42 100v por Mje350 300v
Tip42 100v por Mje340 300v
Tip35 100v por 2sc5200 220v
Tip36 100v por 2sa1943 220v

Gracias


----------



## AlbertoElGrande

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, una pregunta, que vamos no creo que sea tan fácil, me imagino que habrá que modificar mas partes...
> ¿Se podría modificar y alimentar con unos 40ac, igual a unos +-55v DC?
> Pongo éste esquema, pero en lugar de los tip 142 y 147, sería cambiarlo por bipolares.
> 
> Bc547 45v por Bc546 65v
> Bc557 45v por Bc556 65v
> Tip42 100v por Mje350 300v
> Tip42 100v por Mje340 300v
> Tip35 100v por 2sc5200 220v
> Tip36 100v por 2sa1943 220v
> 
> Gracias



De los transistores finales por qué no estos...


----------



## rulfo

Ya he realizado los cambios que comenté, en cuanto pille un rato lo alimentare con +-40ac, unos +-55dc, a ver por dónde revienta...


----------



## Diego German

Se ve muy bien armado Rulfo, seguro que anda a la primera. Yo ya tengo mis PCB listos en esta versión solo me falta montar componentes 

Una pregunta ¿Que transistores estas ocupando para la etapa de salida?

Saludos


----------



## rulfo

Diego vaya pinta que tiene las pcb, ¡¡estupendas!!!.
En las etapas que tengo ya funcionando de hace ya tiempo utilizo los tip35y36, y en esta que he mostrádo ya que voy a subir la tensión hasta los +-55 he utilizado los 2sc5200 y 2sa1943...
Saludos


----------



## AlbertoElGrande

rulfo dijo:


> Diego vaya pinta que tiene las pcb, ¡¡estupendas!!!.
> En las etapas que tengo ya funcionando de hace ya tiempo utilizo los tip35y36, y en esta que he mostrádo ya que voy a subir la tensión hasta los +-55 he utilizado los 2sc5200 y 2sa1943...
> Saludos



Te dejo otro modelo Darlington por si te interesa. Observa el 'Hfe' tan altísimo que tiene...
En mi opinión no creo necesario que pongas transistores de tanta tensión. En este caso, el tuyo; con que le pongas de 150V ó 160V vas más que sobrado. Te pongo mi caso: tengo una etapa que trabaja a +70V y -70V, con transistores MOSFET: 2SK135 y 2SJ50, ambos soportan 160V y funcionan a las mil maravillas. El margen de más que dispongo es de 90V; incluso poniendole el de 120V (2SK133, 2SJ48) también no tendría problemas. No sé por qué ese empeño por incorporar unos modelos de tan alto valor; ni que fueras a conectarlo a tensión directo a la red.
Es tu decisión...


----------



## rulfo

En esta pcb los transistores de salida son bipolares, no puedo montar los darlington..


AlbertoElGrande dijo:


> Te dejo otro modelo Darlington por si te interesa. Observa el 'Hfe' tan altísimo que tiene...
> En mi opinión no creo necesario que pongas transistores de tanta tensión. En este caso, el tuyo; con que le pongas de 150V ó 160V vas más que sobrado. Te pongo mi caso: tengo una etapa que trabaja a +70V y -70V, con transistores MOSFET: 2SK135 y 2SJ50, ambos soportan 160V y funcionan a las mil maravillas. El margen de más que dispongo es de 90V; incluso poniendole el de 120V (2SK133, 2SJ48) también no tendría problemas. No sé por qué ese empeño por incorporar unos modelos de tan alto valor; ni que fueras a conectarlo a tensión directo a la red.
> Es tu decisión...
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 193077


Alberto, comentas que lo alimentas con una tensión de +-70v DC, no se exactamente de que esquema hablamos, pero al decir que incluso con transistores que soporten 120, vas bien, pienso que no es así, ya que con +-70v DC, debería de aguantar un mínimo de 140v...


Despues de llevar un rato funcionando, con los cambios que comenté, parece ser que no hay problema ninguno por alimentarlo  con más tensión, lo unicó el bc639, a pesar de haber le puesto un disipador se calienta (unos 50 grados) estaría bien cambiarlo por el bd 139 como ya comentó quercus, no veas con que potencia suena el bicho...


----------



## rulfo

A ver si podéis sacarme  de la duda, del siguiente esquema, al alimentarse con +-40v DC, de los transistores que hay  cual de ellos deberían de soportar más de ese voltaje, ¿los finales?? Que serían los que le llegaría 80v dc, a los demás solo le llegaría +-40, ¿sería así? 
Gracias


----------



## sebsjata

El VAS t3 también debe de soportar la tensión maxima 80V


----------



## rulfo

rulfo dijo:


> En esta pcb los transistores de salida son bipolares, no puedo montar los darlington..
> 
> Alberto, comentas que lo alimentas con una tensión de +-70v DC, no se exactamente de que esquema hablamos, pero al decir que incluso con transistores que soporten 120, vas bien, pienso que no es así, ya que con +-70v DC, debería de aguantar un mínimo de 140v...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 193078Ver el archivo adjunto 193079
> Despues de llevar un rato funcionando, con los cambios que comenté, parece ser que no hay problema ninguno por alimentarlo  con más tensión, lo unicó el bc639, a pesar de haber le puesto un disipador se calienta (unos 50 grados) estaría bien cambiarlo por el bd 139 como ya comentó quercus, no veas con que potencia suena el bicho...




El bc639 que soporta 100v  y ya se queda corto de tensión, habría que cambiarlo por el mje 340, coinciden sus patillas...


sebsjata dijo:


> El VAS t3 también debe de soportar la tensión maxima 80V



Ya lo estaba haciendo mal, pensaba que solo los transistores finales deben de soportan 80v, he alimentado el esquema con +-55, y el bc 639 soporta 100v.

Gracias


sebsjata dijo:


> El VAS t3 también debe de soportar la tensión maxima 80V



Y digo yo, si en pcb se recomienda sustituir el bc639 (t3) por el bd 139, que soporta 80v, y se alimenta con +-42, así lo estoy alimentando las dos etapas que tengo de hace tiempo funcionando... 
¿Realmente le llega eso 84v dc? 
Lo digo porque si no me imagino que ya fueran muerto...


----------



## sebsjata

rulfo dijo:


> Ya lo estaba haciendo mal, pensaba que solo los transistores finales deben de soportan 80v


Los que deben de soportar la tensión de riel a riel son: el VAS, los drivers, (en caso de no usar darlington y los finales.



rulfo dijo:


> El bc639 que soporta 100v y ya se queda corto de tensión, habría que cambiarlo por el mje 340, coinciden sus patillas...


Si puedes conseguir el KSC3503 mucho mejor, es muchísimo mas lineal y tiene un Cob muy bajo 1.8pF, aparte que esta pensado para trabajar a altas frecuencias, el mje340 no es tan bueno para estos casos, a menos que lo coloques en configuración darlington o en configuración cascode junto con un transistor mas rápido


----------



## rulfo

Muchas gracias, y lo último que he preguntado, el porqué se utiliza el bd 139 (80v) por el bc 639 (100v) en la pcb que he posteado, ya que si se aliementa con los +-45 que aparece ya nos estaríamos pasando... 
¿ Es porque se produce una caída de tensión en riel positivo y no le llega esos 90v?
Gracias


----------



## sebsjata

no sabria decirte la verdad, pero seguro no durará mucho y si dura en el tiempo es por algo que desconozco, como en este enlace de ESP Project 117 concretamente esta parte.


> Supply voltages of up to ±150V can be used without changing anything other than increasing the number of output devices.  Although the MJ15024/5 are rated at 250V, they will take more because the base is tied to the emitter with a very low resistance.


donde dice que los MJ pueden soportar mas tensión CE de la que viene especificada


----------



## rulfo

He mirado varios datashet del bd139, de varios fabricantes, y en la mayoría aparece 80v entre CE, pero también he visto algunos incluso del mismo fabricante que se contradice y aparece 100v entre CE, , el tiempo lo dirá...


----------



## tonygtguitar

rulfo dijo:


> A ver si podéis sacarme  de la duda, del siguiente esquema, al alimentarse con +-40v DC, de los transistores que hay  cual de ellos deberían de soportar más de ese voltaje, ¿los finales?? Que serían los que le llegaría 80v dc, a los demás solo le llegaría +-40, ¿sería así?
> Gracias Ver el archivo adjunto 193122


una dudilla que tengo, yo hice un circuito parecido a este pero no llevaba esos transistores bc547 y 557 en los que la base se conecta directamente a los emisores de los TR de salida, el mio llevaba diodos.

Voy a decir que creo que hacen esos dos transistores, que si estoy equivocado que alguien me pegue un guantazo.
cuando la corriente en los emisores de los transistores de salida aumenta, aumenta la tension en la base de estos dos transistores que parece que estan como del reves, al aumentar la tension de base de estos, aumenta su corriente colector y emisor, esto hace que disminuye la polarizacion de base de los dos transistores darlinton, con lo que el circuito se estabiliza y se autorregula la corriente de emisor de estos, impidiendo que puedan llegar a quemarse.
¿estoy en lo correcto? gracias y discupad si he preguntado una tonteria, soy un burro que quiere aprender.


----------



## DJ T3

Esos transistores, hacen de proteccion.
Funciona maso o menos como lo describes.
Creo que sin ellos, funcionara igual, pero no tienes ninguna proteccion


----------



## Fogonazo

DJ T3 dijo:


> Esos transistores, hacen de proteccion.
> Funciona maso o menos como lo describes.
> Creo que sin ellos, funcionara igual, pero no tienes ninguna proteccion



Ese un sistema bastante rudimentario de protección, mucha gente lo elimina porque produce recortes "Prematuros" de la señal de salida, con el mismo principio existen mejores controles   



tonygtguitar dijo:


> una dudilla que tengo, yo hice un circuito parecido a este pero no llevaba esos transistores bc547 y 557 en los que la base se conecta directamente a los emisores de los TR de salida, el mio llevaba diodos.
> 
> Voy a decir que creo que hacen esos dos transistores, que si estoy equivocado que alguien me pegue un guantazo.
> cuando la corriente en los emisores de los transistores de salida aumenta, aumenta la tension en la base de estos dos transistores que parece que estan como del reves, al aumentar la tension de base de estos, aumenta su corriente colector y emisor, esto hace que disminuye la polarizacion de base de los dos transistores darlinton, con lo que el circuito se estabiliza y se autorregula la corriente de emisor de estos, impidiendo que puedan llegar a quemarse.
> ¿estoy en lo correcto? gracias y discupad si he preguntado una tonteria, soy un burro que quiere aprender.



Sería lo correcto si esos transistores trabajaran en modo lineal, pero en realidad trabajan en modo On-Off.
Si la corriente sobre la resistencia de emisor *NO *provoca una caída de tensión > 0,600V el transistor _"Esta de adorno"_ NO cumple función alguna.
Cuando la corriente sobre la resistencia de emisor provoca una caída de tensión >0,600V los transistores pasan a conducir "Cortocicuitando" la señal a la base de los transistores de salida recortando la señal a valores seguros.


*Algo *sobre el tema:


----------



## Diego German

Hola, comparto algunas imágenes del amplificador * Sziklai rev.2  *que publico Quercus, aun no lo he podido probar como se debe por que no logro conseguir los disipadores , poniéndole un ventilador con el flujo de aire directo a los TIP35/36C lo he echo funcionar con un bias regulado a 80mA, use  Tip31/32C en reemplazo de los Tip41/42C. Funciona muy bien, lo probé con la SMPS de mariano a +-44VDC.

Estoy pensando en armar dos fuentes  de la que publico mariano SMPS Half-Bridge  pero solo con tensión de GND +VCC por que es la que es censada por el TL494, y luego unir los voltajes de salida para tener una fuente simétrica. Y así alimentar los dos módulos.

Saludos.



Quercus dijo:


> Terminado el Sziklai  rev. 2, con la modificación del circuito de bias, al igual que el Darlington, para bajar la distorsión, y con el PCB diseñado para poner una o dos parejas, dependiendo del uso.
> 
> Como se ve, lo he montado solo con una pareja y el funcionamiento es perfecto.
> 
> La impresión de escucha, aunque subjetiva, es muy buena, me baso, en que en estos días estoy probando  amplificadores, que en teoría son muy superiores y sin utilizar ABX para comparar, suena muy bien.
> 
> Lo he tenido funcionando unas tres horas a volumen medio y es muy estable. No le he dado mucha caña porque la fuente da los +-45v  y con solo un TIP35/36C  por rama, no me fio.
> 
> Después de leer el enlace que paso DOSMETROS, gentileza de ezavalla, he colocando el transistor de bias de ese modo, aunque en la anterior versión no he tenido problemas de temperatura lo poco que he probado esta versión, funciona  perfectamente, el tiempo dirá...
> 
> Les deseo feliz navidad a todos.
> 
> Saludos
> Ver el archivo adjunto 85489
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 85490
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 85491
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 85492


----------



## DOSMETROS

Diego German dijo:


> lo he echo funcionar con un bias regulado a 80mA



 Que lindo amplificador ! Me parece demasiado 80 mA . . .  con 60 ya estarías !


----------



## Diego German

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Que lindo amplificador ! Me parece demasiado 80 mA . . .  con 60 ya estarías !


Gracias Dosmetros. Mañana que me llegan los disipadores que compre en Mercado Libre voy a dejar el bias en 60mA.

PD. Los disipadores que compre son los los que adjunto en las fotos.


----------



## sebsjata

Bonitos disipadores, se puede saber el costo?
Por cierto, linda regla tengo una igual marca redline


----------



## Diego German

Hola sebsjata, los disipadores me salieron en 15 dólares el de las dos primeras fotos y 10 el otro. Esas fotos me envió el vendedor, aún no llegan a mis manos jeje


----------



## brewmaster

Probablemente la unica alegria que he tenido este año fue la construccion del Sziklail cuasi complementario 100 watts, suena espectacular, salio a la primera y todavia no toco el potenciometro del bias para nada, antes de montarlo lo puse a mitad de recorrido y así lo monte, usé el bd139 para el vbe, los exitadores son desconocidos son recuperados de algun equipo, para el par diferencial y demas usé c2383 y a1013 según correspondia.Cuando comence a armarlo todavia no tenia transistores para la salida, y recien ayer preguntando pude comprar por la izquierda(asi se le dice al mercado informal en Cuba) un par de KD 503 de tesla.

Desafortunadamente no puedo darles mas que mi agradecimiento por las horas que dedican a cada proyecto que postean aqui. Felicidades por el nuevo año y muchas gracias, porque lo que sé de electrónica lo aprendi aquí con uds.
...he aqui fotos del ampli que ambientará la fiesta de fin de año.


----------



## Fogonazo

brewmaster dijo:


> Probablemente la unica alegria que he tenido este año fue la construccion del Sziklail cuasi complementario 100 watts, suena espectacular, salio a la primera y *todavia no toco el potenciometro del bias para nada*, antes de montarlo lo puse a mitad de recorrido y así lo monte, usé el bd139 para el vbe, los exitadores son desconocidos son recuperados de algun equipo, para el par diferencial y demas usé c2383 y a1013 según correspondia.Cuando comence a armarlo todavia no tenia transistores para la salida, y recien ayer preguntando pude comprar por la izquierda(asi se le dice al mercado informal en Cuba) un par de KD 503 de tesla.


*¡ Muy mal !*, podrías haber volado los finales, lee *este *tema.


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, como ya comenté aquí:





						Fotos de Amplificadores hechos en casa
					

Esto no es un amplificador como tal pero va conectado al amplificador jaja Es el gabinete que estoy terminando para el pre, filtro y receptor bluetooth  Está hecho en MDF, las tapas son chapa y las perillas las hice con MDF y mechas de copa, el fresado donde entran las perillas también con...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				



Tengo el problema de que se me quedaron pequeños los disipadores, cosa que he solucionado montandole un ventilador encima de cada disipador, de forma de que aspire aire haciéndolo pasar por dicho disipador, falta por probar para ver el resultado, el tema es que se supone que dicho esquema posee vbe, y en este caso parece no dar resultado, ya que se me disparó la temperatura ha unos 60grados, y con la consiguiente subida del Bias, por si tienen alguna explicación.
Gracias
Está hablando de este:


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, lo he tenido un rato funcionando,como ya he comentado con un ventilador en cada disipador pasando el aire por el, y sigue calentado, unos 45 grados,  y con la subida del Bias, es más se me ha ido el fusible de un canal de la rama positiva, algo ha pasado, cuando pille un rato miraré que se ha dañado, no se, desde un principio está claro que algo no va bien, piensan que puede ser que sean los darlington medio "truchos"?
Ya en otros amplificadores tuve cosas raras y al final fue eso...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El problema de los darlington integrados es precisamente ese: salida de potencia y drivers estan juntos y se calientan juntos...sin saber en cuanto cada uno, pero los de potencia arrastran los drivers.
Probablemente el xVBE no alcance a compensar perfectamente todas las variaciones de la tensión Vbe y por eso se te va escapando la polarización estática.
Podrías hacer una prueba y sujetar el xVBE directamente en contacto con la capsula (no al disipador) de uno de los darlington de salida para asegurarse un tracking mas preciso de la temperatura. Ahora....a saber como podes sujetarlo, hay que pensarlo un poco...


----------



## rulfo

Cada vez tengo más claro que esto de los darlington está complicado...ya no se fío uno a comprarlos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

La verdad es que poner darlington integrados en un amplificador no es buena idea...y menos aun si se ponen en paralelo .


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, anoche les saque los 6 transistores darlington  ha uno de los canales, y los medi, y en el típ142 como en el 147 tengo medidas a las inversa de 1'6 ha 1'8 v, de b-c y b-e, un desastre, creo que se dice que tienen fugas, les cambie los 6 por unos que tengo que hasta el momento me han dado buenos resultados en otros amplificadores, ajuste BIAS, ya que estaba bastante algo, y los probé durante 15m, y parece ser que ahora va como toca, cuando pille un rato lo probare durante un buen rato...


----------



## brewmaster

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El problema de los darlington integrados es precisamente ese: salida de potencia y drivers estan juntos y se calientan juntos...sin saber en cuanto cada uno, pero los de potencia arrastran los drivers.
> Probablemente el xVBE no alcance a compensar perfectamente todas las variaciones de la tensión Vbe y por eso se te va escapando la polarización estática.
> Podrías hacer una prueba y sujetar el xVBE directamente en contacto con la capsula (no al disipador) de uno de los darlington de salida para asegurarse un tracking mas preciso de la temperatura. Ahora....a saber como podes sujetarlo, hay que pensarlo un poco...


Siii, yo lo he hecho en algún que otro de mis engendros, solo debes usar un tornillo lo suficientemente largo como para apretarlos juntos. Y si es posible que te quede 180 grados respecto a la posición en la que puse el mio mejor para que los dies de ambos componentes esten lo mas cercanos posible(por la posicion de la placa a mi no me quedó mas remedio y tuve que ponerlo contrario a mi deseo). Por lo general uso un pedacito de placa de cobre y sobre este monto el potenciometro y el transistor del vbe y luego uso 2 pedacitos de cable para conectarlos a la placa principal. Ahhh y asegurate que el transistor del VBE quede aislado del tornillo porque quiza no se queme nada pero te quedaria el colector de ese transistor conectado al disipador. Al menos a mi me sucede que mis bd139 tienen el orificio de sujecion demasiado estrecho y cuando les pongo los tornillos generalmente la parte de atras del transistor(la que va conectada al colector y que se pone contra el disipador)queda conectada al tornillo.  Ojala te ayude en algo


----------



## rulfo

_Buenas, gracias compañero por la idea, lo tendré en cuenta, anoche realizando el ajuste de Bias con los nuevos darlington ya la lie, se me fue la punta del multímetro y tocó entre el colector y la resistencia, como marca en la imagen, se le metió fuego ha la resistencia de 330ohn que está pegada al potenciómetro, y los tip 142 creo que también han caído algunos de ellos, como se suele decir por aquí, vísteme despacio que tengo prisa _


----------



## rulfo

Al final no veas como la lie, los finales, el 557, el 550, el bd139, dos de  la resistencias de emisor desvalorizadas, en 12k y 27k, con razón no podía bajar el Bias de 400mv,  no sabía que podía pasar eso..
Ya lo probé durante un rato  con cargas fantasmas y parecer ser que ya va bien ..
Mañana le daré caña..
A partir de ahora utilizo unas puntas de esas de prueba que tengo...
Estas...


----------



## el_patriarca

También puedes colocarle al circuito pines du pont. Es moroso, pero te evita esos problemas.


----------



## rulfo

Pines du pont??


el_patriarca dijo:


> También puedes colocarle al circuito pines du pont. Es moroso, pero te evita esos problemas.


No se lo que es, algún cable soldado?


----------



## DJ T3

Creo que se refiere a éstos o similares


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, anoche volví al ataque, lo puse en marcha de nuevo, con un ventilador haciendo circular el aire por el disipador,  y la temperatura sigue lentamente subiendo, a los 43 grados se quemó la resistencia de 56ohm del BC 557 y no sé qué  más habrá caído, no llega ha estabilizarse, probare lo que me comentaron de sujetar el VBE ha uno de los darlington o incluso montar bipolares y los driver en otros disipador, me da lastima dejarlo abandonado, suena bastante bien y potente...
Una cosa que me llamó la atención, en el esquema las resistencias de base de los bc547 y bc557 son de 47ohm, y en la PCB la del bc557 es de 56 ohm, por cierto es la que se quemó, sabrían decirme el porque?
Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

rulfo dijo:


> Una cosa que me llamó la atención, en el esquema las resistencias de base de los bc547 y bc557 son de 47ohm, y en la PCB la del bc557 es de 56 ohm, por cierto es la que se quemó, sabrían decirme el porque?


Si hablás de R6 y R16, la unica forma en que pueden "quemarse" es que los BCxxx esten mal o quemados o truchos o el PCB esté mal diseñado y se conecten a otra parte.

Una buena medida para hacer las pruebas es quitar todos esos componentes de protección...


----------



## rulfo

Mañana revisaré ha ver lo que ha caído, no se han podido quemar por el exceso de temperatura en los finales?


----------



## CMA's System

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, anoche volví al ataque, lo puse en marcha de nuevo, con un ventilador haciendo circular el aire por el disipador,  y la temperatura sigue lentamente subiendo, a los 43 grados se quemó la resistencia de 56ohm del BC 557 y no sé qué  más habrá caído, no llega ha estabilizarse, probare lo que me comentaron de sujetar el VBE ha uno de los darlington o incluso montar bipolares y los driver en otros disipador, me da lastima dejarlo abandonado, suena bastante bien y potente...
> Una cosa que me llamó la atención, en el esquema las resistencias de base de los bc547 y bc557 son de 47ohm, y en la PCB la del bc557 es de 56 ohm, por cierto es la que se quemó, sabrían decirme el porque?
> Gracias


No son de muy bajo valor ?  O sea; el valor es incluso más bajo que los 220 *O*hm que está en la R de shunt, 1k no sería más sano ?


----------



## DJ T3

No lo creo, recorda que la corriente que mide es sobre la resistencia de salida, que es bastante mas baja (0,47Ohms segun esquema), por ende la tension entregada por la diferencia de potencial, no es muy elevada.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pero si se abren R19 y R20


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pero si se abren R19 y R20


Deberían tambien volar las de 220 ohms....


----------



## CMA's System

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pero si se abren R19 y R20


Supuestamente los BC están para que no pase eso o me equivoco.
Al pasar cierta corriente por R19 y 20 hay una caída de voltaje sobre ellos que pone a conducir los BC.
La única forma de que se abran esas R es que los finales entren en corto por exceso de temperatura y ahí no hay nada que salve a la placa


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , hay que ver de que potencia son las de 47 y las de 220 . . . los 1N4148 no soportan mas de 300 mA . . .  quizás hayan puesto 1N4007


CMA's System dijo:


> La única forma de que se abran esas R es que los finales entren en corto por exceso de temperatura


 
O por falsificaciones . . .


----------



## rulfo

Las resistencias son de 1/4w, y los diodos son los 1n4148...
Me inclino más por el exceso de temperatura...


----------



## DOSMETROS

rulfo dijo:


> Me inclino más por el exceso de temperatura...


 
 De corriente !


----------



## CMA's System

rulfo dijo:


> Las resistencias son de 1/4w, y los diodos son los 1n4148...
> Me inclino más por el exceso de temperatura...


Porqué no levantas los BC y las resistencias de 47 ohm.
Ajustas el bias y lo dejás funcionando un rato así
Los BC están a modo de protección por sobrecarga, no para mantener el bias estable.
Si retirando los BC y las R de 47 aún tenes sobre temperatura es problema de los transistores finales o el transistor de bias.
Si logra mantenerse el bias estable y ya no tenes exceso de temperatura.... cambia las R de 47 por unas de 1k y listo


----------



## rulfo

No veas todo lo que ha caído, finales en corto, resistencia desvalorizadas...
 Y aún no va bien, no me deja bajar el Bias de 70mA, pienso que hay algún final dando problemas, cuando lo tenga lo dejaré en marcha como me comentas, gracias...


----------



## Fogonazo

rulfo dijo:


> No veas todo lo que ha caído, finales en corto, resistencia desvalorizadas...
> Y aún no va bien, no me deja bajar el Bias de 70mA, pienso que hay algún final dando problemas, cuando lo tenga lo dejaré en marcha como me comentas, gracias...






​1) ¿ Estás comprobando con una lámpara en serie con el transformador ?
2) ¿ Leíste *este *tema ?
3) Con la entrada *In *conectada a *GND* y sin carga alguna ¿ Que tensión tienes, respecto de *GND*, sobre el punto *LS* ?


----------



## CMA's System

En ves del transistor BC de bias.... yo pondría un mje340 atornillado sobre el TIP positivo


----------



## rulfo

Fogonazo dijo:


> ​1) ¿ Estás comprobando con una lámpara en serie con el transformador ?
> 2) ¿ Leíste *este *tema ?
> 3) Con la entrada *In *conectada a *GND* y sin carga alguna ¿ Que tensión tienes, respecto de *GND*, sobre el punto *LS* ?


En la pruebas si, pero me confíe y se la quité...


CMA's System dijo:


> En ves del transistor BC de bias.... yo pondría un mje340 atornillado sobre el TIP positivo


Si, ya me lo comentó algún compañero, pero lo probé con un ventilador aspirando el aire desde abajo hacia arriba y pensé que así sería suficiente, en la próxima lo voy ha poner, el mje340 o el tip41..


----------



## Fogonazo

rulfo dijo:


> En la pruebas si, pero me confíe y se la quité...


----------



## rulfo

Quizás también donde se encuentra ubicado el disipador no ayude lo suficientemente a su refrigeración, ha pesar de tener un ventilador en la parte superior haciendo circular el aire, también realizaré la prueba fuera, tiene que funcionar!! Gracias compañero s


----------



## Fogonazo

Fogonazo dijo:


> ​3) Con la entrada *In *conectada a *GND* y sin carga alguna ¿ Que tensión tienes, respecto de *GND*, sobre el punto *LS* ?


----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## rulfo

Fogonazo dijo:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------


Disculpa no lo vi, LS no sería el otro extremo del altavoz?
LS sería la salida de audio?


----------



## Fogonazo

rulfo dijo:


> Disculpa no lo vi, LS no sería el otro extremo del altavoz?
> *LS sería la salida de audio?*


Sip, mide que tensión aparece "Sin carga"


----------



## rulfo

En el proximo rato que pille lo miro, me imagino que es buscar si hay algún final dando problemas, de todas formas cuando está funcionando bien, está en unos 15mV, y también le tengo el protector de altavoces ...


----------



## gevv

Hola a todos,

Gracias @Quercus El diseño de PCB es bueno Lo probé, el sonido es genial


----------



## Pablin77

Buenas*,* soy nuevo en el foro*,* no soy experto en audio, y antes que nada no pretendo hacer ni que aparente ser una queja, sólo quiero ayuda y aprender.
Les comento que armé el pcb de la versión "100W Darlington 2.0"*,* seguí al paso de la letra sólo que aliment*é* con +/-35*V* y us*é* el tip142 y 145, pero no logró hacer funcionar bien*,* sólo saca un sonido cortado a poco volumen*,* ya probé con otro par de tip142 y 145 pero no soluciono el problema, levant*é* los bc.. los cambi*,é y* sigue igual. Alguien me puede dar una mano*?* Desde ya gracias*.*
Dejo el pdf por las dudas sufrió modificación*.*


----------



## Fogonazo

Pablin77 dijo:


> Buenas soy nuevo en el foro no soy experto en audio, y antes que nada no pretendo hacer ni que aparente ser una queja, sólo quiero ayuda y aprender.
> Les comento que armé el pcb de la versión "100W Darlington 2.0" seguí al paso de la letra sólo que alimente con +/-35v y use el tip142 y 145, pero no logró hacer funcionar bien sólo saca un sonido cortado a poco volumen ya probé con otro par de tip142 y 145 pero no soluciono el problema, levante los bc.. los cambie í sigue igual. Alguien me puede dar una mano. Desde ya gracias
> Dejo el pdf por las dudas sufrió modificación


Mide tensiones y publica el resultado, respecto de GND en los siguientes sitios

1) La unión de las resistencia R21 con R23
2) La unión de R10 con R11

3) Revisa que los transistores BC640 y BC639 se encuentren correctamente conectado para su distribución de las patas, hay que determinar cual es BASE, COLECTOR y EMISOR

4) Lee *este *tema y toma las precauciones que allí se mencionan

5) Publica una imagen del lado cobre de tu placa


----------



## Pablin77

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mide tensiones y publica el resultado, respecto de GND en los siguientes sitios
> 
> 1) La unión de las resistencia R21 con R23
> 2) La unión de R10 con R11
> 
> 3) Revisa que los transistores BC640 y BC639 se encuentren correctamente conectado para su distribución de las patas, hay que determinar cual es BASE, COLECTOR y EMISOR
> 
> 4) Lee *este *tema y toma las precauciones que allí se mencionan
> 
> 5) Publica una imagen del lado cobre de tu placa


Buena tardes. Los voltaje son R10,R11= 8.9v, R23= 00.2v , R21= 00.0v.
Me dará levantar los bc y comprobar bce.


----------



## Pablin77

Bueno muchachos muchas idea no tengo pero para solucionar mi problema pensé quitar la protección y ver que resulta. No se que me dicen ustedes?
Tengo 4 pares de tip142 y 145 no creo que los 8 estén mal (son comprados y tengo dudas auque siempre me funcionaron de otro tipo de transistores, claro que no como los originales)
También pensé en reemplazar por bd los bc .
En fin estoy desorientado.
Voy a tener que pasar las cuentas con los parlantes chinos


----------



## Fogonazo

Pablin77 dijo:


> Buena tardes. Los voltaje son R10,R11= 8.9v, *R23= 00.2v , R21= 00.0v.*
> Me dará levantar los bc y comprobar bce.


¿ Como es que te da distinta tensión la unión de 2 resistencias ?, estás midiendo *MAL, *NO es lo que te sugerí.
¿ Verificaste la correcta colocación de las patas de los transistores según el datasheet ?

Si el sistema de protección funciona bien, NO afecta el sonido a bajo volumen, si funciona MAL puede originar recorte prematuro


----------



## Pablin77

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Como es que te da distinta tensión la unión de 2 resistencias ?, estás midiendo *MAL, *NO es lo que te sugerí.
> ¿ Verificaste la correcta colocación de las patas de los transistores según el datasheet ?
> 
> Si el sistema de protección funciona bien, NO afecta el sonido a bajo volumen, si funciona MAL puede originar recorte prematuro


Tal vez estamos hablando de distintos diagramas.
Ahí publiqué una imagen del diagrama, y R23 no está unida a R21
Saludos gracias por responder


Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Como es que te da distinta tensión la unión de 2 resistencias ?, estás midiendo *MAL, *NO es lo que te sugerí.
> ¿ Verificaste la correcta colocación de las patas de los transistores según el datasheet ?
> 
> Si el sistema de protección funciona bien, NO afecta el sonido a bajo volumen, si funciona MAL puede originar recorte prematuro


Los transistores están talcual el diagrama, y el datasheet, lo que no pude identificar con el milímetro es emisor/colector ya que me da una medición idéntica, hablo de los bc640.


----------



## Fogonazo

Pablin77 dijo:


> Tal vez estamos hablando de distintos diagramas.
> *Ahí publiqué una imagen del diagrama, y R23 no está unida a R21*


¿ Donde ? 


*Edit:*

¿ Este es el diagrama correcto ?
Si es este, creo que me equivoqué yo.
Lo que pretendo es la tensión de la unión de *R21 *con *R22 *respecto de *GND *


----------



## Pablin77

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Donde ?
> 
> 
> *Edit:*
> 
> ¿ Este es el diagrama correcto ?
> Si es este, creo que me equivoqué yo.
> Lo que pretendo es la tensión de la unión de *R21 *con *R22 *respecto de *GND *
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 275837buenas tardes compañero.


Efectivamente ese es el diagrama, le comento medí entre R31 y R22 de ambos extremos de la resistencia no tengo voltaje.
Gracias por contestar.


----------



## DJ T3

Debes medir en la escala de milivoltios.
En todo caso, puedes levantar un pin de una de las resistencias, y poner en serie un amperimetro (o multimetro con amperimetro), y medir directamente la corriente de reposo.

Si aun no tienes medidas, deberas repasar absolutamente todo, incluso la bateria y el estado de los cables del aparato medidor


----------



## Pablin77

DJ T3 dijo:


> Debes medir en la escala de milivoltios.
> En todo caso, puedes levantar un pin de una de las resistencias, y poner en serie un amperimetro (o multimetro con amperimetro), y medir directamente la corriente de reposo.
> 
> Si aun no tienes medidas, deberas repasar absolutamente todo, incluso la bateria y el estado de los cables del aparato medidor


Gracias compañero. Comento que al tocar con el dedo los bc680 mejora el sonido. Sospecho de eso.
Por aquí no tenemos opciones en calidad de componentes.


----------



## Fogonazo

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mide tensiones y publica el resultado, *respecto de GND en los siguientes sitios*





Pablin77 dijo:


> Efectivamente ese es el diagrama, le comento medí entre R31 y R22 de *ambos extremos de la resistencia* no tengo voltaje.
> Gracias por contestar.




*NO *es lo que sugerí, pretendo saber si hay tensión de continua sobre la salida de parlantes


----------

